# What cheered you up today?



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 28, 2005)

Well? Here's a thread for you to ramble about what good has happened.



Hershey's Cookies and Cream 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2005)

It snowed...

Means I can go skiing


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 28, 2005)

The sun came up. That's always a good thing. 

Unless you're a vampire...or Hot Space.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 28, 2005)

I got a blowjob this morning... Does that count as "cheering up"???


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 28, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> I got a blowjob this morning... Does that count as "cheering up"???



Only if from a member of the opposite sex and free of charge.....

Half a cheer if you paid under $20 bucks and she didn't have welts all over her body from being pushed away with a 10 foot pole!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 28, 2005)

How bout this, and all I had to do was let the dog out to piss....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 28, 2005)

YEP! YOU WERE CHEERED!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2005)

umm, well i've only been up for two hours, but, my bacon butty was nice


----------



## plan_D (Dec 29, 2005)

Erh ... nope, nothing has cheered me up ... but do I need cheering up!? Nope!


----------



## Pisis (Dec 29, 2005)

nothing so far, i just woke up.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2005)

Getting off from work.....a beer.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2005)

Wasting Korean terrorists on Conflict: Global Storm with an M-60...Also doing a similar thing with a Striker shotgun...


----------



## Pisis (Dec 29, 2005)

OK, I looked at photos my Romanian friedn mate when we were on a trip back in 2003. That really cheered me up.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 29, 2005)

That certainly is tidings of good cheer Les! 

I came to the realization that I am where I have always wanted to be in life. A home, a great family and a safe neighborhood. Life is good. I was holding my daughter and my sone wanted to sit with daddy and his baby sister. Although exhausted right now, I feel great.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 29, 2005)

May the love and happines last forever! Great photo, Eric!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2005)

I really envy you right now...Teriffic photo 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2005)

ummm, i can't really think of anything else that cheered me up a great deal today............


----------



## Erich (Dec 29, 2005)

Eric great pic man, just need your lovely wife with ya.

Les I'm with ya on that, dang where is my woman..........oh yeah, unfortunately at work .....

Glück auf !


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 29, 2005)

I just got up from a 12 1/2 hour sleep.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 29, 2005)

Slug.


----------



## Udet (Dec 29, 2005)

About Mr. Lesofprimus cheerful experience there is something I´d like to add.

What women apparently refuse to understand is that a blowjob is an extremely painful thing for us men. When we accept receiving oral sex from a woman, we are aware of the excrucuating pain that lies around the corner. 

Woman should interpret this as undisputable evidence of the love we feel inside our chests.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 29, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## plan_D (Dec 30, 2005)

What the f*ck is he on about? I've never had pain from a blowjob ...except once ... too much teeth ...but what the f*ck is he on about?!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 30, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> I just got up from a 12 1/2 hour sleep.



Amateur...Ive done a straight 16 hours once, man that was good 

Nothings really cheered me up today, I suppose that bagel was pretty damn good though....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 30, 2005)

I think he meant to say a blowjob can be quite painful and dangerous if say the woman had a siezure or lockjaw....


> we are aware of the excrucuating pain that lies around the corner.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 30, 2005)

Hah! I've slept 21 hours straight before due to fatigue from working, and staying up around 45 hours (working 24 of them).


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats pretty impressive but I didnt have any excuse for my sleep, It just happenes sometimes


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2005)

i hate sleeping for too long...........


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 30, 2005)

Farmer-boy. Get up early to tend the sheep, eh? 

Well, yesterday I got Need For Speed: Most Wanted. 8)

Today, I just had a good sandwich, am listening to an awesome song (Tear You Apart by She Wants Revenge), and am going to an amusement park soon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> I think he meant to say a blowjob can be quite painful and dangerous if say the woman had a siezure or lockjaw....
> 
> 
> > we are aware of the excrucuating pain that lies around the corner.



No I think that he meant that if we accept one, that means that they want something in return such as nice things or money. I might be wrong but that is how I understood it. If that is what he mean then Udet again you are looking in the wrong places for women.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 30, 2005)

Hmmm, Udet, you're in some depression or what? 

What cheered me up today? My new busty blonde friend invited me to her on New Years Eve. There's nothin' best then this. Maybe winning a Million in Loto!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

You know I did not have a single thing that cheered me up today. I just enjoyed the fact that I was at home and not at work. I spent the day with my wife. I washed my Jeep. I fed my snake. I bought a new toy for my cat. I marinated my steaks for the News Years party. Just enjoyed the day as a whole.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 31, 2005)

What? No sex? And I've never given anything in return ...I'm not that considerate. Udet, you're a puff.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2005)

plan_D said:


> What? No sex?



What me and my misses do, stays between us. I respect her too much too tell you about it.


----------



## Erich (Dec 31, 2005)

good for you Adler ! I'm at home with my dear ready to bake a belated Christstollen and dumping more flood waters out of my patio..........we are getting hammered by rain, 15 inchs in 3 days and more coming


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2005)

> we are getting hammered by rain, 15 inchs in 3 days and more coming


Man, I feel for u Erich... Hope the diluge ends soon...


----------



## Erich (Dec 31, 2005)

yes but I have to consder what you guys went through and still are. Wish you folk could press the insurance chaps real hard...............with a 2x4


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2005)

How are things down there now Les, it has dissapeared from the news over here?

Went skiing today.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2005)

Its still pretty bad down here... Lots of homeless people still, and the cleanup has hardly begun.... I went into Pass Christian the other day, and it still looks devestated...

Its going to take years...


----------



## Hot Space (Dec 31, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> The sun came up. That's always a good thing.
> 
> Unless you're a vampire...or Hot Space.



You'll get a better pay-rate with being a vampire


----------



## Udet (Dec 31, 2005)

super hyper jesus christ of nazareth...you destroy whatever fun is intended in one´s post.

I did expect some more mind agility from the many of you guys...

When I did write what I did i was totally, overwhelmingly joking. Now I know i was a naive spirit when I assumed you were going to detect this.

Ok folks:

The point was, that many, many women on this planet complain about us guys caring fundamentally about receiving a lovely blowjob. So there are many women thinking we men are selfish barbarians who care only about our personal pleasure. The pleasure of our female partner is a secondary theather of operations, therefore, sometimes we men "do not commit the necessary skills and strenght" to fulfill the pleasure requirements of the femmes. 

Women have actually told me this. I´ve met radical feminists who do not tolerate such behavior from us.

A FICTION, a conversation between a guy and a girl who are in bed. The guy´s eyeballs rolled back, with that post-ejaculation scowl on his face (slowly changing into that selfish smiley)...in the meantime, the girl stares at the ceiling with an expression on his face that tells just one thing: DISSATISFACTION.

There is a part of the conversation when the lying selfish shameless prick tells his sexual partner:

"Laura, do you think that 30 minute blowjob you gave me was about "pleasure"????? May I know where the pleasure can be found on that?? If you could just feel the pain we do when you blow us...I thought you were detecting how great my love for you is"

Enjoyable: receiving a good blowjob. Or is there a nut in here that will disagree on that?


----------



## Hot Space (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm lucky if I get a kiss in the mornings let alone a blowjob, but most people are not interested on the bus at the time


----------



## plan_D (Dec 31, 2005)

Excuse me, Udet, I *am* a selfish barbarian. 

Hot Space, you should start walkin' to work - it could be the new dogging...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2006)

Udet said:


> super hyper jesus christ of nazareth.


I've heard of him I think. Can't he like...walk on water and shoot laser beams from his finger tips 'n stuff?


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 1, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Excuse me, Udet, I *am* a selfish barbarian.
> 
> Hot Space, you should start walkin' to work - it could be the new dogging...



LOL


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Udet said:
> 
> 
> > super hyper jesus christ of nazareth.
> ...



LOL[/b]


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2006)

NS!

It is a New Year


----------



## Pisis (Jan 2, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Udet said:
> 
> 
> > super hyper jesus christ of nazareth.
> ...



i give you 9/10 points for this. LOL........


----------



## Chris_G (Jan 2, 2006)

What cheered me up today?
Finding this forum, god i must get out more


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2006)

Alrighty then....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 2, 2006)

Ummmm talking to my girlfriend for the first time since saturday morning


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 2, 2006)

I find more then talking to a girlfriend much more fun


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 2, 2006)

Im happy today because Mike Tice was fired as head coach of the Vikings. It should have been done last year. His poor coaching cost us a potential superbowl run!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 2, 2006)

At least the Vikings looked better than the Packers this year!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 2, 2006)

Cheeseheads.... gotta love them.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 3, 2006)

Guess they kinda curdled this year.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 3, 2006)

went into plymouth today and picked up a Spitfire Mk.Vc, which's good because i aint had a model to make for a while now


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 3, 2006)

Go buy a B24 model and hang it from your ceiling with one of the wings folding upwards like it was hit by flak.......if youre good with paint detailing, call it "SYSCOMS 2ND BEST BOMBER OF WW2"


----------



## Erich (Jan 3, 2006)

actually model them both with a Me 262A-1a doing it's thing behind and slightly above..........makes a nice hanging dio. Of course you will have to add the make beleive a/c damage ....

hey what cheered me up the sky is getting brighter and the rain has lessened


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 3, 2006)

if i did that i'd have to put a vulcan in WWII 100 group colours coming up behind the -262 about to shoot it down 

what, they're models i can do what i like


----------



## Erich (Jan 3, 2006)

what no historical accuracy....oh the shame.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 3, 2006)

i think the -262 pilot would have more to worry about than the historical accuracy


----------



## Erich (Jan 3, 2006)

yes in your fantasy world he probably would but then again you bring in this vulcan thing he wouldn't be driving a plain old Me 262 either..........

no matter I hope to see your ceiling blackened soon


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 3, 2006)

actually i don't hang them  but i'm gonna have to hang my 1:72 B-36, there's no way i'd be able to find shelf space for that monster!


----------



## Erich (Jan 3, 2006)

how many inches on the wingspan of the B-36 ? I have literally NO room in my office for a/c models. wish I did


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 3, 2006)

its wingspan's about 3ft, it wouldn't even fit through my bedroon door unless i turn it.......


----------



## Erich (Jan 3, 2006)

in 1/72nd scale ?? good grief Lanc, you need another room for storage !


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 3, 2006)

The Producers

Go see it.


----------



## Clave (Jan 3, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> actually i don't hang them  but i'm gonna have to hang my 1:72 B-36, there's no way i'd be able to find shelf space for that monster!



I had one of those years back.. it ended up taking a flight from the second floor into the garden when I moved house - it was a spectacular crash, and the pilot seemed to escape unharmed..


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 4, 2006)

and the producers does look pretty good.........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> and the producers does look pretty good.........


 Yes it does, might go see it if I have the time.

It's sunny and I go back to uni this week.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2006)

Ill probably watch the original first before seeing the new one...Im willing to bet the old one is better...

Ummmm realising that I dont have to do *all* my coursework today because I dont go back till monday.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 4, 2006)

how much coursework have you gotta do? i've gotta go over some french and i might do some maths...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2006)

Ah about that maths, what we gonna do about that?

Ive got 5 or 6 pages of Graphics to do, and well as some development work and prototyping. Gotta do my Evaluation for physics too.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 4, 2006)

Im happy that I think I found the ultimate avatar for CC.... Whatcha think Daniel, u want it????


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2006)

Thats pretty immense, ill save it to my system but I doubt ill use it...Thanks though...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 4, 2006)

U doubt u'll use it??? Its a hellofalot better than the one u got up there right now buddy, and we all know how much of a McQueen fan u are.......


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 5, 2006)

THOSE USC BASTARDS LOST!!!!


<*Grinning from ear to ear, shall be "hate-to-say-I-told-you-so"-ing tomorrow*>

(Note: I am a UCLA fan, but since I hate USC, I'm happy as long as they lose)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

did a bit more to my spitfire, that cheered me up a bit and i'm hoping to go out on the scrambler a bit later which should be good............

and CC how much data did you collect for maths?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 5, 2006)

It was still a great game GrG.... I was rooting for USC cause I hate just about everything that comes outta Texas....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

You twisted me arm les...

Youve also convinced me to use the avatar... 


Anyway...whats cheered me up today....Waking up at 1. That felt good. 8)


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2006)

LOL, I mislooked on your post an though you wrote "Wanking up at 1. That felt good. 8)"

ROFL!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

You have a sick mind Pisis


----------



## Pisis (Jan 6, 2006)

not as much as you though 

http://www.ljplus.ru/img/f/i/fin4/vah.swf


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

Ahhhh!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

just went out on the scrambler, that was good..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

Scrambler eh? Didnt know you liked eggs that much...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

as it happens i can't stand eggs...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

Me neither, they always seem to fall over. What was you doing scrambling them then?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

what? 

the only down point is that my hands still stink of petrol..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

Fine, fail to understand my simple puns


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

i got it it just wasn't worthy of any form of laughter...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

Not even at their badness?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

it was too bad even for that.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

Good good


----------



## Clave (Jan 6, 2006)

Our new printers in the office cheered me up:

http://www.printershowcase.com/miva...&Product_Code=CANW7200&Category_Code=CANW7200

http://www.pcwb.com/catalogue/item/XERLA115?speedtrapid=froogle&lead=froogle


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

you're a sad sad man


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

Lets see this is what cheered me today....hmmm waking up and seeing my beautiful wife next to me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2006)

Picking up our new car. Damn glad to see the back of the old one...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2006)

what car did you get?

mad allot of progress on my model!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2006)

See what car do you own thread..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

VW Passats are nice.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2006)

They are indeed 8)


----------



## plan_D (Jan 9, 2006)

What cheered me up? Hearing that the little bastard school girls are back at school. I heard it from CC in the "What annoyed you...?" thread. Thank you.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 9, 2006)

Ingmar Bergman's "Seventh Seal" movie. Great one!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2006)

what cheered me up? Chris' joke book


----------



## Erich (Jan 9, 2006)

it stopped raining momentarily so I can get a couple jobs completed....... yes !


----------



## Pisis (Jan 9, 2006)

good supper


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2006)

Beating Australia on Brian Lara cricket on Test difficulty for the first time. Get in! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2006)

Getting off from work.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2006)

Having done 1 out of 3 of my exams (which I think I have passed) and having a day off.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2006)

Having Friday and Monday off.


----------



## trackend (Jan 12, 2006)

Not having to go out in the freezing rain. After 31 years of track work Ive just taken an office job promotion.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 12, 2006)

hey congratulations, is that where you've been for the last few days? 

and i'm speaking to a friend i aint spoken to for a while!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2006)

it's weekend!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2006)

Seeing several bits of dead sheep scattered across the road and thinking how heartbroken lanc is feeling...


----------



## Erich (Jan 13, 2006)

having breakfast with the wife, the weather sucks but the rain is refreshing and the Nuthatches , mr and mrs. are having fun feeding on the suet and the finchs are singing their hearts out

v/r Alt


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2006)

Yea I was also on a brunch with my girl today. Great Pizza I got!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 13, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Yea I was also on a brunch with my girl today. Great Pizza I got!


Is "Great Pizza" Czech for "Piece of ass"? 

What cheered me up was the weather. It's like a spring day. 8C and sunny.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2006)

LOL no I meant I had a great pizza (It's sort of a cake with cheese  )

The weather annoyed me today but that's for another thread I gues......


----------



## Erich (Jan 13, 2006)

what no sausage pizza today .. ? ............. oooops sorry .........


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2006)

I don't eat cheese and meat together


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2006)

Thats reserved for....no perhaps I better not say


----------



## trackend (Jan 13, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> hey congratulations, is that where you've been for the last few days?
> 
> and i'm speaking to a friend i aint spoken to for a while!



Thanks for that comment Lanc its appreciated and very surprising to boot I would have thought a quick "thank fuck that old twat's pissed off(bleeding Stringbag loon)"  
Yer your right about work tho, I'm trying to learn the ropes and having the memory time span of a goldfish its not sinking in that fast, although the Governor gave me a change of water last week and a small plastic ship wreak which cheered me up no end


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats on the promotion. It's a good thing, right?


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Thats reserved for....no perhaps I better not say



That's what we call it in the Czech version of blackjack..... _"To put your hand in cow's arse"_..... You just booked it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats track... 

Im sure its well deserved, but I cant stand office jobs... Too much political BS, plus, normally, u have to deal with women in the workplace, and I cant stand working with women...

Working out a suitable price, maybe....


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2006)

What you're a misoghyne Les?

Me personally can't stand working with idiots........ I had one boss who was so annoying me that I had to punch him once..... That's why I'm unemployed now, I guess


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 13, 2006)

> misoghyne


I dont know that word and niether does Google, but, I've worked with women before, and they all complain waaaayyy too much and use their womanly talents/attributes to get them further than they ever have the right to...

Now, that being said, all women are NOT like this, but in my experiences, in many different trades, this has held true almost 95% of the time... Guys just cant act like guys when females are around....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 13, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Guys just cant act like guys when females are around....


Yeah, I've noticed that too. Even ugly females sometimes. It's bizarre.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 13, 2006)

oh but you can it just hampers promotion and the like


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 13, 2006)

Ah wait, I think I misunderstood slightly before. I thought he meant the guys who fawn all over the workplace women. Makes me sick.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 13, 2006)

Yea and the thousands upon thousands of sexual harassment lawsuits...

"OH MY GOD LOUISE, Joe just said the F word...."

"GASP!!! He must have been proposistioning you..."

"I think your right, Im going to file charges right now..."

"You go Girl..."


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 13, 2006)

Boss: "You wanna file a _*what*_?! Bitch, get the hell outta my office and get back to work!"


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2006)

NS. Congrats on the promotion Lee.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 14, 2006)

stupid boy, he just got a promotion, now he's the General Lee 

i'm sorry


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 14, 2006)

Now THAT was almost as bad as my last Sheep joke...


----------



## trackend (Jan 14, 2006)

I like it and your one also Les, but then my sense of humour has been fucked up ever since I watched Rowan Martins Laugh in


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2006)

Congrats Track!

Lets see today I got cheered up by seeing my snake enjoy its new home that I made up for it today. I love to watch the thing explore around its new environment.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 14, 2006)

Congratulations, Lee. Nothin' has cheered me up ...I've been cheery since tuesday. But I suppose this third can of Carlsberg is cheering me up more...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2006)

LOL, I think I will go and drink some wine in a minute after I smoke a cigar.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 15, 2006)

Not much has cheered me up today...Other than talking to my girlfriend...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2006)

Not really anything either cheered me up. Just was a good day off. Tomorrow will be better since I have off tomorrow off also and will get to sleep in.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 15, 2006)

ummmm, did quite a bit more to my spit, almost done  apart from the fact i need some red paint to two the four smallest parts of the plane, the red bits around the machine guns


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2006)

The fact that the Indianapolis Colts got there ass handed to them again in the playoffs today!


----------



## Crippen (Jan 15, 2006)

Manchester City thrashing Manchester United 3 -1 yesterday ...woohoo!!! im sooooo happy today


----------



## Pisis (Jan 16, 2006)

Mayn great things past theses two days......

Day 1: I bought a nice new shiny pair of leather shoes, a DVD Bob Marley collection and a Hi-Fi Stereo Tower in the past-Christmas sales

Day 2: Been to Vienna

Just having off today!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2006)

Having off today and fixing to go to Sauna.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 16, 2006)

Seeing myself in the mirror.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes, your signature impresses it all! =D>


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 16, 2006)

Whatever works for ya.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 16, 2006)

Nope, that don't work.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 16, 2006)

you're way too quick..... i meant that one up


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2006)

Well it was sort of today, it was 2 oclock in the morning with the time zone differences. The Carolina Panthers kick Chicagos Ass!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 16, 2006)

"Chicagos Ass". Sounds like a Latino Soccer team.


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2006)

snowed on the hills at low elevation ..... bout time ! it's beautiful


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 16, 2006)

That rash on my penis has now gone............damn wood


----------



## plan_D (Jan 16, 2006)

Getting sex on a Monday. It was a change, I normally don't get sex on a Monday.


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 16, 2006)

I don't remember having sex with you on a Monday? Friday maybe, but never a Monday............I'm alway's washing my precautions on a Monday


----------



## Pisis (Jan 17, 2006)

Those great French-alike (but made in Czecho) Cheeses we had for a brunch!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2006)

My Biology lesson was pretty funny


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2006)

today? i can't really remember what happened.....oh the swabbing!


----------



## Erich (Jan 17, 2006)

getting ready to clean out my patio of more gallons of water..........this cheered me up ? the sky is dumping again ...

well a good work out I suppose, which is always benefical


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2006)

good blowjob....


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## Hot Space (Jan 18, 2006)

I hope it was worth it m8


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2006)

yea


----------



## evangilder (Jan 18, 2006)

I am assuming you meant you were _receiving_ this great blowjob.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2006)

of course


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## Crippen (Jan 19, 2006)

well I cant write what I was going to now can I, how the hell can I follow that


----------



## Erich (Jan 19, 2006)

I can ...........

I worked my little butt off this morn............in fact I am still tyring to attach it


----------



## evangilder (Jan 19, 2006)

I actually got some good sleep last night! That is definitely a cheer up for me!


----------



## Erich (Jan 19, 2006)

terrific Eric ! the little one then getting some shut eye on a continual basis or ....... ?

too much stress due to the weather here, I get maybe 3-4 hrs a night if I am lucky

what the heck the skies are gorgeous today, got quite a bit of work done.........YES


----------



## evangilder (Jan 19, 2006)

Still a little rough, but she usually sleeps 3-4 hours at a stretch, which isn't too bad. But she has "witching hours" between 10 and midnight when she wants to be awake. We are working on that. She went down at 10:30 last night, up at midnight to eat. Back to bed at 12:30 and she slept until 3:45. I get up at 4 anyway so it was the most restful night since she has been home.

Here is to hoping for continued success!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 20, 2006)

about 1,5 Gram of Weed


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 20, 2006)

The Aussies smashed the South Africans in the cricket tonight - that cheered me up!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2006)

Damn you had to ruin it for me didnt you 


Hmmm....Spending a whole English lesson plotting world domination....


----------



## Erich (Jan 20, 2006)

more cooking with the wife later tonight out of town .......


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2006)

Finishing my exams!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 20, 2006)

Congrats man, I wish I had it passed...... I just have 7 more months........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2006)

I have more in May, those were just the 1st Semester exams, great to have them out of the way though!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 20, 2006)

i believe that 

here's what cheered me up today: http://ausflugnachwien.czechian.net/


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 20, 2006)

wish my exams were over, I had one today and one yesterday- still got exams on Wednesday, Thursday, Friday and Saturday next week. HELP!!!!


----------



## Crippen (Jan 20, 2006)

just drank a bottle of 12.5 proof Inzolia Charndonnnay and danced my socks off to 'insomnia' and feeling pretty "shit hot" lol.
thats what.
Happy bunny friday night woohoo! weekend


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 20, 2006)

Cripss is loaded, watch out Lanc....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2006)

mosquitoman said:


> wish my exams were over, I had one today and one yesterday- still got exams on Wednesday, Thursday, Friday and Saturday next week. HELP!!!!



I got me GCSE's coming up in the next few months and them im on to 6th form. Cant wait to do my photography course!

Whats cheered me up today...well the weather is lovely and id love to go out and practise my bowling skills, but i just had a minor op on my toe and ill most likely fuck it up....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2006)

i hope it's like this tomorrow, ten tors training walk!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2006)

I hope it rains and you all die


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2006)

i hope the rain will pick off certain members of the team


----------



## Pisis (Jan 21, 2006)

i finally installed a PC into my room....... without a connection though and it's a crappy one, so it should be in both threads......


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 21, 2006)

friend's birthday party, quasar followed by club tonight!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2006)

Not much today, but playing cricket yesterday afternoon was damn good fun...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2006)

Having a 2 week holiday


----------



## plan_D (Jan 22, 2006)

Getting wasted last night 'n' feelin' fine the day after.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

Watching the Pittsburgh Steelers kick the shit out of the Denver Broncos so far....


----------



## Erich (Jan 22, 2006)

c'mon Seattle ! oh that is the other game ..........

hey it is sunny the first day it has done so since winter started........it's gorgeous and a good day of work to catch up

yeah


----------



## plan_D (Jan 22, 2006)

Not having to put up with anything has cheered me up greatly. As opposed to the usual routine of being irritated by my girlfriends friends, then irritated at work, then coming home and being irritated by my brother's girlfriend. I'm not stressed ... honest.  No ... but I'm fine today.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

Erich said:


> c'mon Seattle ! oh that is the other game ..........
> 
> hey it is sunny the first day it has done so since winter started........it's gorgeous and a good day of work to catch up
> 
> yeah



And Carolina is going to kick the shit out of Seattle. I am a 49er fan but when the Niners are out of it (which they have been for the last few years) I go for Carolina. If Seattle beats Carolina, I have to go for the Steelers then.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 23, 2006)

shining sun


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 23, 2006)

Seattle beating the Pnathers cheered me up... They beat my New York Giants, so I cursed them and ran long pointy needles into my Panthers VooDoo Doll....

Steelers vs Seahawks in the Super Bowl.... Go Steelers...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 23, 2006)

where come the steelers from? detroit? or seattle? i don't know nothing about NFL


----------



## Erich (Jan 23, 2006)

SEATTLE ALL THE WAY dudes !

first time ever in the bowl. I wish them well...........what the heck they both are going to lose


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 23, 2006)

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania Steelers vs Seattle, Washington Seahawks....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2006)

And Pittsburgh is going to win.


----------



## Erich (Jan 23, 2006)

Seattle friend !

good day again to work blue sky 39F after the fog cleared out, but got thrown out of the trees by the wind .............

yee haw


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2006)

A nice relaxing walk with the dog in the local woods,


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 24, 2006)

Ummmmm bought me quite a nice new shirt...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2006)

Nothing, today was pretty hectic.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2006)

Scotland beating the French 20-16 in the 6 Nations.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 5, 2006)

THE FREAKING SUPERBOWL IS ON TODAY!!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2006)

Started watching a bit of that lastnight but was too tired...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2006)

Okay this was the for Monday since I did not come on post on that day:

Pittsburgh winning the Superbowl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And this is what cheared me on today:

 *Metallica announcing they will be at Rock Im Park 2006 this year!!!!!!! Hell Yeah I already got my tickets!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Erich (Feb 8, 2006)

please inform them freind to go back to the old Schwere metall schule of the old days, the new stuff is crap in my opinion..........guess I still prefer the long drawn out honed-in guitar grinds

second hand, Seattle played like dog poop..........came out real slow........

hey the sun is about ready to pop out of the fog .... Kühl


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 8, 2006)

> please inform them freind to go back to the old Schwere metall schule of the old days


If only they would listen to us die hard old school fans Erich... I agree 100%....


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 8, 2006)

ah yes back to Floyd on the 8 track with under dash pullout


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 9, 2006)

Taking the day off school and getting up to date with all my coursework.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree with Erich ... I may be young ... so I can't rant on about the old days - but I've heard the new 'n' old Metallica stuff ... 'n' the new stuff is a bit lame ... the early stuff rocks though. 

And what cheered me up? My tatt is no longer scabby ... 'n' my girlfriend got back from London ...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 9, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> ah yes back to Floyd on the 8 track with under dash pullout


Floyd? Nah. A little bit o' Stompin' Tom blasting away on the 8 track, with the top down, eh?

"It's Bud the Spud, from the bright red mud,
rollin' down the highway smilin'..."

Ha!


----------



## Twitch (Feb 10, 2006)

A nice warm bagel and cream cheese.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> > please inform them freind to go back to the old Schwere metall schule of the old days
> 
> 
> If only they would listen to us die hard old school fans Erich... I agree 100%....



They have my friend. Read the new interviews. They said they want on the new album to give back to the fans what they have been asking for. Kirk even said that he misses Solos and that it will be a more distinct Metallica Sound!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 10, 2006)

Hmmm I dont know what cheered me up today. Probably the really childish game I invented at school


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2006)

Why do I not find that surprising?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 11, 2006)

walking from Frankfurt gate in plymouth to the far end of the barbican, through the crowded city centre in 6 minutes, inlcuding stopping at a crossing......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2006)

Dont lie you took a cab.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 11, 2006)

i'm a farmer... do you really think we'd pay for something when we could do it for free!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 11, 2006)

Being happy that Calum could finally have a bat today, then bowling him out second ball....Then in his next innings watching Martyn bowl an over at him, then coming in to bowl myself and bowling him out with my first ball. Ahhh, cricket is fun 8)


----------



## Twitch (Feb 11, 2006)

It's a nice sunny day again in Southern California, Ahhh!


----------



## Crippen (Feb 11, 2006)

I bought a pair of 'scratch and sniff socks' hehehe.... Chocolate!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 12, 2006)

What a gimmick - you dont even need to scratch my socks and they smell of cheese


----------



## plan_D (Feb 12, 2006)

I just had the pleasure of hearing about someone that I truly hate. He's dead! A complete scum bag, that made a lot of peoples lives hell during school. And caused me some bother from time to time, a few swift kickings never made him think straight. And now he's dead. Died in a car crash while coming home from a rave, of all things ... justice! 

I will be grinning for the next few days.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 12, 2006)

Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 13, 2006)

I wanna die in a car crash, somewhere in the Alps...

Ummmm seeing the kid with no friends at school get his birthday balloon vandalised and floating to the top of the Gym. Ha!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2006)

Going on the website of the organisation I went to Tanzania last with and there was loads of photos from when I was there and it brought back some great memories. Unfortunately there were also some rather bad photos of me as well which I had no idea about which was kind of worrying.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 14, 2006)

Twitch said:


> It's a nice sunny day again in Southern California, Ahhh!



And thats why Im buying my property in Arizona...for when the big one comes and California siezes to exist.  


Ocean front property in Arizona!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 14, 2006)

> Ummmm seeing the kid with no friends at school get his birthday balloon vandalised and floating to the top of the Gym. Ha!



who was that?

and um... cripps returned my gesture and send me back an e-valentines which was nice


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 14, 2006)

Nathan 

Ummmm putting a valentines card on a random car in the car park, saying "I love communism" and "From russia with love".


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2006)

Knowing it is my Birthday tomorrow and so I opened the presents I had already  DVD box set of Monty Python and "Flyboys" by James Bradley and money and there is more hopefully aswell . Another thing I bought a bottle of champagne to have which I am looking forward too.


----------



## Erich (Feb 14, 2006)

..................... 8) I'm still alive ! ..................... 8) 

rippin it up, rippin it up. what did you say ? rippin it up, no one can stand in the way


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 14, 2006)

> DVD box set of Monty Python and "Flyboys" by James Bradley and money and there is more hopefully aswell . Another thing I bought a bottle of champagne to have which I am looking forward


U lucky fucker... My brother just got that recently and has been taunting me with it, just like u are.... GGGrrrrr..........


> "Flyboys" by James Bradle


I hope u have a strong stomach, cause that book will rip u up....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2006)

It is my Birthday today. I haven't started it yet, I have to finish Witness to War first (hopefully I will get the Far East part - The Faraway Away War aswell) and then I will read "Voices in the Air" A collection of WW2 airmen stories in their own words, then possibably a Wilbur Smith I got for christmas (Triumph in the Sun) and then Flyboys. I think I have a fairly strong stomach, I will find out when I start reading it.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 14, 2006)

I saw a dumbs**t driver on the freeway, on the cellphone, driving like a madwoman spinout and go off the road onto the shoulder. Looked like one of her wheels was busted off too!
hehehehehehhehe


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 14, 2006)

I wish all states would make it illegal to talk on a cellphone while driving faster than 45 mph....


----------



## Erich (Feb 14, 2006)

well as far as I am concerned you can ban those death ear pieces at any mph. I nearly got pasted between parked car and 12 ton truck yesterday on my bike as this dumb chick on the phone pulls over on me, her right without a signal and nearly crunches me flat............


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2006)

It is illeagal to be on your cell while driving here although it is only an £80 when you are caught...


----------



## Erich (Feb 15, 2006)

well my expecting daughter was just rushed to the hospital and it looks like I will be an Opa again today sometime ................... YES !

Erich ~ I'm stoked


----------



## evangilder (Feb 15, 2006)

Congrats, Opa! 

My daughter slept 5.5 hours last night!  We took her to the gastro-enterologist yesterday because she has pretty bad acid reflux. He gave her a prescription that has made a huge difference! Sleeping better and happy.


----------



## Erich (Feb 15, 2006)

yo ! glad she is doing better, hey I have acid problems all the time, hopeful this is not something she has to look forward too growing up .......

I am probably going to work very little today, just in anticipation

der Alt ~


----------



## evangilder (Feb 15, 2006)

My wife has acid reflux as well, so she may have it for the rest of her life. But the doctor say it may pass as she grows too. I hope so.

Keep us posted on the new grandchild, Erich!


----------



## Erich (Feb 15, 2006)

geezo ! I went to mail some bills and headed over to the bank, got home and my dear daughter had another daughter .......... numero 3. that did not take long at all.

her name is Jael Kathlene

Yeah, life is good


----------



## evangilder (Feb 15, 2006)

Mazel tov! Everyone healthy and happy?


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 15, 2006)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 15, 2006)

My Aviators and my top came in the post this morning...oh yeah..


----------



## evangilder (Feb 15, 2006)

Now you need to take that picture in front of an airplane, CC.


----------



## Erich (Feb 15, 2006)

you need some scars man on the side of your face. chicks dig that !! 8) 

yes Eric the daughter is doing well and as the nurse said after the girl was delivered, telling her mom, hmmmmmmmmmm red highlights........

Yeah that's my girl !! my daughters hair even exploded into RED the last month of the pregnantcy. Good to keep it in the famalie

thanks guys


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 15, 2006)

Excellent Erich, glad everyone is AOK, 10 fingers and toes....

CC, u wanna use that pic in the Mug Shot Gallery???


----------



## Erich (Feb 15, 2006)

ah CC just noted all the tapes in the background......... porno eh ? 8) man you need a bowie knife or something to touch up that image you left us.

Les yes everything seems to be in order, holding my kiddo tonight for a short spell.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah please les, I think i prefer ir to the one of me in the glider...

AllI need now is to weat that in front of the glider, complete with flight suit and a helmet with "Tootall" on it...

No its not porn  Mainly consist of Top Gear episodes...

Whats cheered me up today? Ummm I dunno, its all been good


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2006)

Not having a hangover...


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 16, 2006)

A blowjob  

Ok, a kiss then and it was from a woman this time as well


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 16, 2006)

Actually CC, the one we have of u in there is the one of u looking sideways with ur beret on ur melon....

Ill swap it out soon..


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 17, 2006)

A link. he-he


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 17, 2006)

My wife loved the diamond earrings I got her for her 40th Birthday, and showed it with GREAT conviction...


----------



## evangilder (Feb 17, 2006)

hehe Dan. Nothing will get you great sex like diamonds!

Erich, glad to hear all went well with the new grand-daughter! My boy had red hair at birth, but it darkened later.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 17, 2006)

Coffee and a nice So. Cali morning. From  to


----------



## evangilder (Feb 17, 2006)

Little on the cool side for me in Calabasas, but not bad. Looks like we are going to have showers all weekend, dammit. I was planning on a nice day at the airport tomorrow.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2006)

Ummmm knowing that im superior to everyone on my school bus. 8)


----------



## plan_D (Feb 18, 2006)

Hahaha ...


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 18, 2006)

Bloody driver's


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 19, 2006)

two things

1) i got MSN 8 Live messenger.........

2) i think i've finished my spitfire model..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2006)

Mum finally got me some glue so I can finish my B-29. Hell yeah!

And, errr...Winter Olympics just kick ass.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> 1) i got MSN 8 Live messenger.........



I thought it was crap when I tried it and went back to MSN 7.5...

Umm nothing really day, just your average boring day...


----------



## plan_D (Feb 19, 2006)

Sex ... all over my room.  What? I ain't goin' to hide it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 20, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> the lancaster kicks ass said:
> 
> 
> > 1) i got MSN 8 Live messenger.........
> ...



how'd you get your hands on it? 

i thought it was crap at first but now it seems pretty good, the ability to talk to people whilst appearing offline is great for avoiding people


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> Gnomey said:
> 
> 
> > the lancaster kicks ass said:
> ...


I got hold of the Beta version last month...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 20, 2006)

yeah the beta's the only version out at the mo that's what i'm running, where'd you get it though?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2006)

Can't remember my brother send me a link (think it was on the microsoft website) where I had to sign up with my email address and then I got an email telling me where to get it from.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2006)

I dont even like 7.5, its all wrong. I still have good old 7.0 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 20, 2006)

i couldn't really see much difference between 7.0 7.5...........


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2006)

Having 4 hours of lectures and labs cancelled because of a fire in the building where they are held


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i couldn't really see much difference between 7.0 7.5...........



When I have my webcam on (which is a lot cos everyone wants a piece of me) it unnecessarily maked the typing box small with loads of sick random space around everything. I didnt even like 7.0 because the smileys just come up as soon as you type them in. Every new version just gets worse.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 20, 2006)

i don't find any problems with having the webcam on, and i don't mind the smilies coming up instantly........


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok so like patch 4.03m is pretty much the sweetest thing to happen to the IL2 series in a while... The Do335 is awesome, still have to try all the other new flyables..


----------



## evangilder (Feb 21, 2006)

The baby smiled at me this morning for the first time!  That cheered me up alot!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 21, 2006)

smiled or passed wind  seriously though that's great!


----------



## Pisis (Feb 21, 2006)

finishing my school years project.......... AT LAST!!! [-o< 
After 2,5 months of research, 2,500 pages, reading numerous websites and interviewing some of the survivors, the work consists of over 125,000 marks and 70 pages... ooooff


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 22, 2006)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Ok so like patch 4.03m is pretty much the sweetest thing to happen to the IL2 series in a while... The Do335 is awesome, still have to try all the other new flyables..



Oh yeah... 8) Im having fun with the MC.200 a lot.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

Ski season in Scotland is finally starting


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

Breaking our living room window. Strange I know, but seeing a cricket ball smash straight though was quite satisfying


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)

i can imagine the sound being quite nice, did you manage this feat all by yourself?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

Indeed...Of course I never saw the consequences of putting the stumps in front of a window and practicing pace bowling


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)

mind you if i were you i wouldn't have thought i could bowl that fast either


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

I can bowl really fast actually cos im tall, just really inaccurately  I prefer spinning though to be honest.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)

the rasberry cheesecake i'm eating.........


----------



## plan_D (Feb 26, 2006)

Wakin' up with my girlfriend layin' next to me. She's still in my bed now ... fuckin' knackered!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 26, 2006)

i found out that i didnt have school, while i waas asleep, hmm i also had no classes last Friday


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 26, 2006)

Going to a pretty swell party lastnight, and also making £115 today.


----------



## Crippen (Feb 27, 2006)

well done Pisis woohoo!


aww Evan thats lovely
 

Plan....that nearly sounded quite romantic hun ....steady on!
 

CC was that the sound of breaking glass are your moms screams?
 
Lancs .....mmmmmm yum hun I love rasberry cheese cake 

what made me feel good today a lovely text message from a cute guy. 
a darn good curry for my tea.
a warm (heat) house when I got in from a bloody cool night. 
A thank you card from my friend for taking her to see James Blunt (oi shut up he was good actually and more men than women at the gig).
and a bubble bath before i came on line.


----------



## Crippen (Feb 27, 2006)

what would make me feel good also is....if someone could tell me how MED is? how's he doing never see him on...or do I just keep missing his posts?


----------



## plan_D (Feb 27, 2006)

The night was about as romantic as ... well it wasn't romantic, but it was damn good! What some could consider romantic is the fact that I just got her a dozen black roses - they're silk, but they're actually black ... they cost me £50!  

But what cheered me up? Nothin' much today because it's very early in the mornin' - but yesterday, I suppose just a normal day with short time at work 'n' a new tatt ...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2006)

The actors portrayal of Mussolini in a short play I saw today. Damn funny


----------



## Crippen (Feb 28, 2006)

hey Plan if thats you 'not' being romantic, love to hear what you are like when you are being. lol Enjoy it all hun anyhow. x


----------



## Erich (Mar 1, 2006)

sun's out and March has kicked in like it always does with a 30mph wind..........no ladder work today


----------



## Erich (Mar 1, 2006)

it figures posted on the wrong thread, no sleep last night but what the heck, great day for a long viscious ride


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2006)

In St Andrews it is cold and clear while at home it is snowing pretty much constantly, there is about 10-15" at the moment


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2006)

Got my ride for leavers day sorted 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 2, 2006)

My new set of used wheels = sexAY.

Price is even better: free!

Granted, they're used and dirty, but a) they were free b) the lips have been repolished, just need cleaning and perhaps repainting. 

I'll get pics up when they're installed, but so you lot have an idea, these, in black.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2006)

More than a foot of snow ...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 3, 2006)

my sister is back so i have some1 to annoy


----------



## Pisis (Mar 4, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> my sister is back so i have some1 to annoy


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2006)

Getting some OK skiing in for the first time this year.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm looking forward to my skiing, it wil be in two weeks...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm off to Norway for a week at the start of April for some skiing (looking forward to that ), this was just in Scotland...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 4, 2006)

fine


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 5, 2006)

some guy that takes the piss outta me said that i'd be able to kill him in a fight which i thought was quite nice.........


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2006)

Don't let him carry on taking the piss. Because he could be doing that to relax you ... actually DO kill him in a fight.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 5, 2006)

nice sunny day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 5, 2006)

Umm...nothing. In a bad mood.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm on the edge of a bad mood ... and I'll say why in the annoyed thread.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 5, 2006)

Made myself in a good mood by buying a new pair of jeans and a T-Shirt.


----------



## Twitch (Mar 7, 2006)

The sun is out and I'm going for a walk.


----------



## Erich (Mar 7, 2006)

my wife is an absolute dream ........

my Jerry Crandall print Ta 152 Stabschwarm is finally up and framed, two P-51 jet killer photos framed and up off the floor on the wall, jack Ilfreys late P-51D signed by Tom Tullis is on the wall, another B-26 print attacking a Rhine bridge(s) signed by two B-26 crewmen friends (now deceased) is going up later tonight, another jet killer- P-51 pilot, shot down Walter Schuck in April of 45 is going up on the morrow..........dang hope it doesn't stop, the office is finally looking good.

rip it up guys ! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 7, 2006)

spoke to a good friend for the first time in a long time!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 7, 2006)

Just had a big long satisfying piss.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 7, 2006)

i know the type you're on about, man they feel good, but i'm also rather looking forward to my ultra-manly table tennis match tomorrow 8)


----------



## Twitch (Mar 8, 2006)

A nice bagel with cream cheese!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2006)

Ummmmmmm not much.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 9, 2006)

Well, owning the shaded apartment in the arrowed building is nice.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 9, 2006)

my house's nicer


----------



## Erich (Mar 9, 2006)

My house is white..............the snow is dumping and winter is still hangin on............bitchin !

Schrumpf-Germane


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 9, 2006)

just possibly the nicest rasberry and cream turnover i've ever had.......

(yes, i did just post the same thing in the what did you just eat thread.......)


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 9, 2006)

> Well, owning the shaded apartment in the arrowed building is nice.


Mommy and Daddy own that lucious piece of real estate GrG.... U have to wait till they croak before u can lay claim to owning that Valhalla...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 10, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> just possibly the nicest rasberry and cream turnover i've ever had.......
> 
> (yes, i did just post the same thing in the what did you just eat thread.......)


i fell over and ate grass... then i kinda got high for some reason


----------



## Pisis (Mar 10, 2006)

Being in a club until 6 o'clock in the morning, listening to Ragga and Jungle...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> the lancaster kicks ass said:
> 
> 
> > just possibly the nicest rasberry and cream turnover i've ever had.......
> ...



was it absolutely nessisary to assosiate yourself to me to make that comment?


----------



## Pisis (Mar 10, 2006)

jesus...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 10, 2006)

I think you'll all agree I am in "possession" of the superior house 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2006)

my house is vastly superior, not only is it larger, but it comes with more land and and entire farm


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 10, 2006)

Mine has provisions for trench warfare


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 10, 2006)

I think you'll find it's merely a summer getaway in Brasil, and I normally live in a flat, much less posh... Cali housing is ridiculous.


----------



## Henk (Mar 10, 2006)

I passed my truck license    

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 10, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Mine has provisions for trench warfare


mine's more of a house with a huge wall... if ur inside u can climb up and shoot cars... if someone tries to climb up from outside he's gonna get hurt... alot


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 11, 2006)

> I passed my truck license



congrats, our neighbour (well, they rent the flat, our house is so big we have to rent it out as a flat and a house part  ) drives a lorry and parks it on the farm at night, he's failed his articulated test like twice now though.........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 11, 2006)

Henk said:


> I passed my truck license
> 
> Henk


great


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2006)

Going Skiing


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2006)

> if ur inside u can climb up and shoot cars...


Shoot cars???? What, u live in Iraq or something??? I think ur Daddy may need to have a talk with u concerning the shooting of cars, and the repercussions that could arise from such childish, moronic behaviour...


----------



## Henk (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks guys, but you think two times is bad, I failed 3 times. The first time was my fault, but the other 2 were the corrupt traffic cop who thought he can mess with me, he learned his lesson.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2006)

> the corrupt traffic cop who thought he can mess with me, he learned his lesson


So did u stuff him in a 50 gallon drum with cement in the bottom, or visit Ol' Grandpa's woodchipper???


----------



## Henk (Mar 11, 2006)

I wish I could, but then I would be charged with racism. I went to his boss and made a big thing out of it and threatend to take them to the media that they fail you just so that you should pay for your next time.

The second time he failed me becuase the brake lights did not work, but he can not becuase he must give me time to fix it, so we fixed it and went back, but he were sitting on his ass and said; " i already did my paper work"

The third time I had to pull away on a hill and the truck died so I started up again and was bussy to do it again and he said a went backwards. I then said bull and he got so mad he left me in the testing grounds.

Well it was the same asshole who passed me yesrday and he was so nice to me and could not stop talking to me. Dum ass, but I am not going to leave it there, I want him to lose his job for all my money I had to spend on his shit. Now I can not even go out for a drink.

Henk


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 11, 2006)

Its my aim to get licenses for as many vehicles as possible...



Seeing my girlfriend cheered me up, a lot.


----------



## Henk (Mar 11, 2006)

Here if you get a truck license you get all the vehicles except for motor bikes.

I have that one with a trailor. We call it a Code 14 or EC license. The reverse parking is the most tricky part.

Henk


----------



## Pisis (Mar 15, 2006)

My printer-copier-scanner all in 1 is back from the repair...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 15, 2006)

Got my new T-shirt.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 15, 2006)

I got second highest in my English exam with 95/100 and my Social Science class with the same score


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 15, 2006)

i got a 75/100 in my math exam, but i was still one of the 10 highest, half the class failed


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 16, 2006)

Crippen said:


> what would make me feel good also is....if someone could tell me how MED is? how's he doing never see him on...or do I just keep missing his posts?



You miss my posts dear! No, I'm not around as much as I used to be, but I do drop in from time to time and see what's going on. 

Have a look at 'Med's Thread' in the personal gallery section for various updates!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 16, 2006)

Wrote a rather comical story for my English coursework.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 16, 2006)

its summer break now no school for 3 months and I'm going to Hong Kong!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 17, 2006)

Seeing a Jaguar XKSS on the way home from school, and also playing some great shots when I played cricket with my dad earlier...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 17, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> its summer break now no school for 3 months and I'm going to Hong Kong!



That sounds great!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 17, 2006)

we were actually supposed to go to Prague, but im not sure about it


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 18, 2006)

More a question of what hasnt cheered me up today! I went to see my ride for my Year 11 leavers day and its sweet as, Fisichella is on pole for tomorrows Malaysian Grand Prix with the talented Rosberg in 3rd, and I fixed my parents VW...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 18, 2006)

OMG i completely forgot about watching the Grand Prix!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 25, 2006)

great, now i got Pacific Fighters for.... php1,495, like less than $25... i had no choice ok?


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 25, 2006)

Thats a great price for the game looma... I paid more for my copy than that...

Now AEP....


----------



## Pisis (Mar 25, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> we were actually supposed to go to Prague, but im not sure about it



Well, if you go, be sure that you drop me a line, I'll guide you thru Prague.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 26, 2006)

aww... damn it it was cancelled, were just gonna go to the USA and Mexico.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2006)

i bet you'd be more than welcome to drop by at Les'..........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm sure he would be. Anyway less than a week until I go skiing


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 27, 2006)

You got a better chance of seeing Bin Laden at the Republican Convention than seeing looma here....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 27, 2006)

Well not today, rather yesterday..

An abso-fucking-lutely beautiful Fire Engine Red 300SL, and the sounds of the 612 Scaglietti, and the Vanquish... All three are very beautiful things! Also got a $75 shirt for $30, not bad.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 27, 2006)

Oooh, I discovered how to make the layout less shit. Seems my bitchiness is back to stay, still lurkily.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2006)

One lab report done only one to go...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 29, 2006)

Nintendo sixty fooooooourrrrr!!! z0mg!!!!one!!!!1eleventyone!!221!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2006)

ROFL


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 29, 2006)

Found out today that on April 12th im going flying again...woo! Its made even better by the fact we'll be in the Tutor this time, and that means aerobatics....


----------



## Pisis (Mar 30, 2006)

My beloved Rangers has kicked ass Islanders 5-1 (Jágr 4 assists, straka 3 goals)!
Yippeeeeee Les!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 30, 2006)

Well...I got kinda bored in a CI lessons, so I found my familys coat of arms and stuck it on some Italian propaganda...which was fun


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 30, 2006)

What a wonderful idea.


----------



## Twitch (Mar 31, 2006)

I noticed that on 3-28 the most people ever were on this site- 150, and there are 2,485 members.


----------



## Erich (Mar 31, 2006)

coat of arms eh ? note my families resdieing place in German in my sig:

Heusweiler in the Saar, one of several spots in Germany where they are located

E ~ nice partly cloudy day, good for work, and the birds are singing beautifully, esepcially the Hermit Thrush


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 31, 2006)

Twitch said:


> I noticed that on 3-28 the most people ever were on this site- 150, and there are 2,485 members.



Before the forum change the previous record was about 400 I think.


Ummm hiding in that cupboard today was very warm.


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 1, 2006)

Watch out you don't get a rash like last time


----------



## Glider (Apr 2, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Found out today that on April 12th im going flying again...woo! Its made even better by the fact we'll be in the Tutor this time, and that means aerobatics....



Hang on to your breakfast, or they may make you clear it up.

Enjoy it


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 2, 2006)

Mmmmm, lovely thought.


----------



## Glider (Apr 2, 2006)

Today I shot my first maximum score in a competition. I know it was only 25yards with a .22 but it was my first after shooting for a number of years.

The card had to be handed in but the following was my sighter.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 4, 2006)

This is fantastic! Silly Chinese... Linkety-link.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 4, 2006)

OMFG ROFL
  

i wanna buy some f*ck silk pls


----------



## Pisis (Apr 4, 2006)

LOL That's fuckin' funny. Just like today, when I had my order finished, the cook yelled something which in (her) "Czech" sounded like "stinky flesh". (I had Sweet'n'souir Chicken)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 4, 2006)

Glider said:


> Today I shot my first maximum score in a competition. I know it was only 25yards with a .22 but it was my first after shooting for a number of years.
> 
> The card had to be handed in but the following was my sighter.



Good going! Was that with 5 rounds? 

I got a couple of hundred targets I recently acquired that I need to shoot


----------



## Glider (Apr 4, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Good going! Was that with 5 rounds?
> 
> I got a couple of hundred targets I recently acquired that I need to shoot



Thanks for the comment

There were seven shots in the sighter. For the competition the card has ten individual targets and you have one shot at each. You get ten points if the bullet goes in the centre without touching the circle. Touch the circle and you lose a point.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 5, 2006)

There is this silly TV show "Post For You", where someone invites someone who was a former love, teacher, etc. of the 1st person... Really kitschy

But last night there was this political prisoner from the Communist era and he invited a guy who was a former chaser but after the officials discovered he is helping those political prisoners during his service, they sentenced him for 20 months. So those two guys met after like 30 years in this silly show and completely ruled the purpose of it. It was really emotive and it really cheered me up.


----------



## Twitch (Apr 9, 2006)

I think I'm starting to get over an infection and there's an NHRA race on TV today.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2006)

Bowled well at cricket practise today...


----------



## Pisis (Apr 12, 2006)

New 120 GiG HardDisk...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 12, 2006)

wow nice, how much is a 1 Terabyte disk?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 12, 2006)

you mean one 1000 Gigabytes? Really don't know. Before I purchased this one, I had only 14,3 Gigabyte C:\.... 

This is a different cup of tea


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 12, 2006)

oh, my PC is like 2 yrs old and only has a 37 Gig hard drive


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm getting glasses, woo! None of that contact lense nonsense for me, I keep it real, as they say.

Also going to downtown today, I always like stopping by over there.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 14, 2006)

F***ing with my girlfreind after one Month....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2006)

Nothing today...but I went flying on wednesday hell yeah!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2006)

and apparently were too chicken to do any aerobatics


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 15, 2006)

Yep, and I dont regret it at all, the simple joy of basic flight does it for me...Next time ill probably do some...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 15, 2006)

Stabbing a picture of protesting Illegal Immigrants with my antique Bowie Knife....


----------



## horseUSA (Apr 15, 2006)

lol, Dan's post


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 15, 2006)

hehe...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2006)

driving........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 16, 2006)

getting to shoot some shotgun


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 16, 2006)

Nothing today, but I was kicking serious ass at cricket yesterday...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 16, 2006)

I take it ur batting has improved then??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 16, 2006)

Well, I was playing an 8yr old, 10 yr old, 36 yr old and 56yr old, with a tennis ball, underarm bowling and half length pitch...Not a load of 20 somethings bowling at proper speed with proper balls...Still, winning always feels good...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 16, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Still, winning always feels good...


Yea, ESPECIALLY when ur stomping the snot outta some 8 and 10 year olds.... I remember a pick-up lacrosse game we played, ohhhh a good 3 years ago or so, and these 12 year old kids were runnin their mouths......

Well........ Needless to say, we beat them like red-headed step-sons..... It was great.... Showing little kids that ur the man always makes my day....

This other time, in band camp..........

(Did u bean any of them with that famous underhand fireball of death that we have all heard sooooo much about???)


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 16, 2006)

what were you shooting at looma? me and my dad dropped atleast 12 rabbits last night, it was great fun........


----------



## Pisis (Apr 16, 2006)

I didn't stop for the whole day but I moved 32 banana boxes filled with books from one garret to another. That way, I increased my personal library with over 50 titles - WW2, novels, poetry, classic, historic studies, picture books (I'll post that soon! contains very nice pictures...).

I'm going to update my video database tomorrow. That's gonna be atough nut to crack because I have over some 500 videocassettes, 50 DVDs and shit...

Uh oh. I have a good feeling thanks to those books!


----------



## plan_D (Apr 21, 2006)

Three new albums arrived today (Soil - Scars, Seether - Karma and Effect and Soul Asylum - Let Your Dim Light Shine) ... 

And yesterday I was happy 'cos my new tattoo has been started on. Although it was aching all day , obviously.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 21, 2006)

Nice sunny day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 21, 2006)

I washed my hair for the first time in like 2 weeks...it feels so soft!


----------



## Twitch (Apr 21, 2006)

Getting the sillyness settled over SS Tiger's screen name.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 21, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> I washed my hair for the first time in like 2 weeks...it feels so soft!


WTF ?????????????

Dude thats nasty as shit..... U like being filthy, or is it because ur conserving water for the Armageddon????

Good God CC, I hope ur joking......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2006)

i severly doubt he is  as we've been off school the past two weeks so no one else will see, or smell it......


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 22, 2006)

U aint like that are u Lanc??? I mean, wont the sheep run from u if ur hairs not gleaming and silky?????


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2006)

with the length of my hair i have to wash it more often, and looking at some of our sheep i don't think they're in any position to cast judgement on my hair


----------



## Pisis (Apr 22, 2006)

Throwing old furniture into a trash container. I had a big club and I crusehd all the tens of furniture pieces into much smaller, smaller, pieces...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 22, 2006)

I wash my hair once a day, and condition it twice.... 2 weeks????


----------



## Tiger (Apr 22, 2006)

Mine is long so I wash it once every couple of days, I give it an extra wash if it some how gets dirty quick. I don't even know what conditioning is?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 22, 2006)

My hair is also long, and if I dont condition it, it comes out all tangles...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 22, 2006)

my hair is so short, theres barely a difference between my bed hair and my normal hair, damn its nice that it doesn't need to be brushed
Seriously


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2006)

> if I dont condition it, it comes out all tangles...



mine come out in tangles even though i condition it, it sucks, a few weeks ago though i had a stroke of genius and started wearing it up in a pony tail, thus solving a lot of the frizz problems, it had made me realise however that i have longer hair than some of the girls at school 

there's quite a few of us on here with long hair really aint there, erich's is too...........


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

Yea it think theres a few of us hippies around here....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 23, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> WTF ?????????????
> 
> Dude thats nasty as shit..... U like being filthy, or is it because ur conserving water for the Armageddon????
> 
> Good God CC, I hope ur joking......



Hell no...I wasnt going out anywhere or anything so figured there wasnt much point. My hair actually looks better all greasy than when its clean anyway, it has a mind of its own and is uncontrollable..the grease solves that problem...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

Ewww........ I can only imagine the stench eminating from ur scalp.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 23, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> my hair is so short, theres barely a difference between my bed hair and my normal hair, damn its nice that it doesn't need to be brushed
> Seriously


I hear ya, brutha. 
Fuzz head is the only way to go. 

We don't need to worry about greasy scalp like CC here. Man, that's gross CC. Really man, that ain't good for you, letting it get all cheesy like that all the time.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 23, 2006)

When dust gets into the greased hair, it becomes solid, almost wire like...excellent for comedy hair styles...


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

I hate my hair long, I love it short, but have nothing against long hair as long as it is clean. Only thing that I hate of short hair is my head gets cold as hell.

I hate to brush my hair so I keep it short not to be able to brush them in the morning or have problems getting them like I want them.

Henk


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 23, 2006)

Id never have my hair proper long, I like it thick...

Jeez, 2 days after a through wash its already going wire like


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> it becomes solid, almost wire like...excellent for comedy hair styles...


*BUT U AINT NO FUCKING COMEDIAN!!!!!*


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

hENK said:


> I hate to brush my hair


Dude, ur gonna have alot more serious things to accomplish in ur day besides having to brush ur hair.... I suppose brushing ur 8 teeth are also a pain in the ass...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2006)

did someone say hippy?

ok so it's not the spitting image of a hippy, someone reckoned i looked like John Lennon with those glasses, and i'm not even holding that wand someone else is


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 23, 2006)

I dont need or want to be...im more the general act stupid on impulse guy, and my retardedness makes people laugh...some people think I should do stand up but I wouldnt have the foggiest...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

Damn!!

New pic of The Lanc for the photo album.... Sure seems like u lost alot of weight between the 2 pics I now have of u....


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

No, my hair are very soft and love to go in ways they want to got if they are long, so that is why it is a pain in the ass to brush them, they do not want to be brushed. 

I have all my teeth though and only one filling. 

How many do you have les 

Henk


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

lanc what did you drink or smoke when that pic was taken? lol lol lol

Henk


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2006)

i still have most of my baby teeth, and i'm 15 

CC, they're laughing at you, not with you........

and thanks les, actually i've stayed about the same for a while now, i'm just as fat in that pic as i was before  and believe it or not that's one of the better pics of me


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

> How many do you have les??


Well, I have 6 fake teeth in my mouth, including a 3 tooth bridge, if that means anything.... (I've played alot of Hockey)


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

Hmmm... Not sure about that.... Maybe ur filling in???


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

And BTW Lanc, that wand is absolutely almost as gay as CC's skipping picture....


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

hehehehehehe. Ya les that is why. I know this joke.

This guy got a bridge in his mouth and told this girl about this thing they put into his mouth. She then said: "it smells like a dog shit under that bridge"

So les do not let a dog shit under yours.    

Henk


----------



## Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Good one Henk!


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

I heard that one a long time ago and when les said he had a bridge I rememberd it.

Henk


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 23, 2006)

les you'll love the open ice hit in last nights buffalo philly game its at the 3/4 mark of the highlight 
http://www.nhl.com/highlights/index.html
thats the 3rd one down for you guts that don't know the teams


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

Well, good one on u Henk... Too bad it wasnt actually funny....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2006)

like i say, i'm not actually holding the wand in the picture


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

Ya, thanks les.    

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

That was one hell of a hit pb......... My kinda hockey.... God I love it when Philly loses........


----------



## Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

lesofprimus said:



> Well, good one on u Henk... Too bad it wasnt actually funny....



I found it funny, but then I don't have your amazing sense of humor les! 8)


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks Tiger.

Henk


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2006)

in that hockey video which hit in particular were we looking out for? the one towards the end where the guy got laid out and they showed the close up of his face?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

I wouldnt go so far as to describe my level of humour as amazing, but I am probably way more "Worldwide Humour Educated" than 90% of u schmucks here.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes Lanc.....


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks les, I know you loved that one, you are just to scared to say so.   

Why did you get that bridge les, is it because of the hockey you played?

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes, I played briefly in the ECHL... I was a enforcer, so I did alot of fighting....


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

Sounds nice. lol

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

Depends on ur definition of "nice"...


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

Sounds like fun. I meant it like in smashing other assholes into a other world. lol

What did you do when you were a enforcer? What kind of things?

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

I always filled the niche of enforcer/goon when I played, since I had a size advantage over everyone else... Plus, as a defenseman with average skills, being a good enforcer got u noticed as well...

Yes it was enjoyable to beat on people, but it takes its toll on u after some years.... Alot of scars, fake teeth, broken bones, bad joints ect ect....

What kind of things??? Slashing, cross checking, puching, fighting, spearing, nut tagging.... Plenty of heavy body checks, which is how I blew out my knee and ended my hockey fun, at age 30.... Now its just coaching and Amateur League....


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

Dam, nut tagging, I am glad I am not the guy who you did that too. Age always caches up with you. I could always stay awake for three days, now I have trouble doing it because I do not get a lot of sleep these days.

I had my fair share of pain when I had reconstruction in my foot done a year and 5 months back. They took bone out of my hip bone to be able to do the operation. I have a bolt in my foot that is about 6 and a half cm long. The worst pain is from the hip not the foot just after the op. They cut at three places on my foot and during winter it pains a lot.

The op was ok but afterwards it was hell. 6 months not being able to walk and being on crutches through summer not being able to go out and drink with friends, I was asshole during that time.

Never in my live will I do that again, but it helped me a lot.

Henk


----------



## plan_D (Apr 23, 2006)

No pain like a tattoo ... after two hours of outline, the hour of colouring feels so wonderful. Nothin' like having a needle inject you 8,000 times a minute. Give blood, get a tattoo.


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

That is not so sore mate, trust me. You do not think it is not, but when you go through it you realize how bad it is.

Henk


----------



## plan_D (Apr 23, 2006)

Go through what? Having a bone taken out, or a tattoo? Because I'm currently on three tattoos ...


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

Roconstruction in the foot mate. The foot is very bad since it takes your body weight and you walk on it. 

Henk


----------



## plan_D (Apr 23, 2006)

Don't walk on it then. Hop on your other one. Haha .


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

He he he, yes I did try that but to fall or bump it is fucking sore, but I am over with that shit luckily.

Try it then and lest see how you would feel?

Henk


----------



## plan_D (Apr 23, 2006)

Why would I willingly go through that?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2006)

"and if you're playing football, try and favour the other leg"

first time i saw that film i couldn't actually see his other leg and spent ages trying to figure out what'd happened 

and don't tell me, nut tagging is hitting someone in the balls with your stick yes? don't you guys wear boxes?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 24, 2006)

> and don't tell me, nut tagging is hitting someone in the balls with your stick yes? don't you guys wear boxes?


HItting them with either ur stick or ur glove.... And yes, ur supposed to wear a cup, but not all guys do, and even so, it pisses people off when u hit them in the nuts, cup or no cup...

Ask Joe...


----------



## Pisis (Apr 24, 2006)

Well I hated guys like you Les who always interferred at me... I always pushed them out of my goal area... But when you're a goalie, the checks don't go too often...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 24, 2006)

hey umm... ur Ethiopian now lol?
and i managed to unlock 4 new characters in Tekken 5 for PS2


----------



## Pisis (Apr 24, 2006)

Well I'm temporarily Ethiopian cause the flag of the Czech Republic isn't supported yet...  Ooops, this is the What _cheered_ you up thread...


----------



## Hunter368 (Apr 24, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Yes, I played briefly in the ECHL... I was a enforcer, so I did alot of fighting....



Les what years did you play in the ECHL? What team?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 24, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> HItting them with either ur stick or ur glove.... And yes, ur supposed to wear a cup, but not all guys do, and even so, it pisses people off when u hit them in the nuts, cup or no cup...
> 
> Ask Joe...



Cant relate it to hockey but when you get hit in the nuts with a cricket ball wearing a box, it still bloody canes...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2006)

ever had a football smacked into your nuts full pelt from about 10 feet away?

and what the hell kinda shot were you playing to get hit in the nuts at our level


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh I wasnt playing cricket, I just put the box on and started throwing the ball at myself to see how effective the box is...


----------



## Tiger (Apr 24, 2006)

Balls Before Wicket, that would hurt!

When you get hit in the balls its like somebody pulls the power lead out of you!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2006)

before beating you to within an inch of your life with it, and it's still carrying a lot of electrical charge, which of course is discharged, right into the end..........


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 24, 2006)

Hunter, I played for the Virginia Lancers and the Mississippi Seawolves.... Not alot of regulation time, but plenty scrimmage, exhibition and pre-season... Like I said, I wasnt a very good player, but a decent goon...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 29, 2006)

realising just put putting some fairly baisic aircraft searches into google images some of the pics of my models on this site are on the first page..........


----------



## plan_D (Apr 29, 2006)

Got Jerry Cantrell - Degradation Trip Vol. 1 2, and Seether - Disclaimer II in the mail. Also, they have dispatched Pearl Jam - Pearl Jam (New Album!!!) today.


----------



## Twitch (Apr 30, 2006)

I took the Packard out for a nice cruise.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2006)

Todays Moto GP race was top quality...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2006)

took mum out for a nice meal yesterday........


----------



## Pisis (May 1, 2006)

Well it happened almost a week ago... I made a third place at "_High Schools Special Activity_" competition, category History. This was the regional round and they'll tell me soon if I'm going also for the overal state finals. Besides that, I won prizemoney (around $20) and a voucher for a book of my choose.


----------



## Clave (May 1, 2006)

Not going to work cheered me up today


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2006)

absolutely nothing, which is why i'm off to the what annoyed you thread


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2006)

Well, I thought that the timing of Mr Knab talking about the log function on the calculator came at an inapporpriate time...which was funny


----------



## Pisis (May 3, 2006)

My internet speed changed from 1MB/S to 4MB/S without me doing anything! 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (May 3, 2006)

Haha, CC said "Log"....


----------



## plan_D (May 3, 2006)

People getting so amused by the word log ...


----------



## Pisis (May 3, 2006)

Explain, please...


----------



## plan_D (May 3, 2006)

Log can refer to a turd.


----------



## Pisis (May 3, 2006)

Ah I knew it'd be something like this...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2006)

Well in my maths lesson yesterday I wasnt feeling too good, had to go to the loo...I come back 15 mins later, he mentions the log function on the calculator...

Well it was funny at the time 


As for today....lanc straightened his hair this morning and he looked like a girl


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2006)

Didn't get out first ball playing cricket today and win won bowling the other team out for 35  (we had put on 114 - of which about 35 where extras).


----------



## Pisis (May 3, 2006)

I don't understand the cricket rules but nonetheless - congrats!
I was cheered up today by going with my girfriend onna nice trip and than to Czech National Gallery where was a free entrance day- the have World¨s classic there and also some models of pre-WW2 aircraft.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Didn't get out first ball playing cricket today and win won bowling the other team out for 35  (we had put on 114 - of which about 35 where extras).



Was it second ball then?  Congrats though...do you play for a team or was it just a knock about with friends?


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2006)

It was for the uni 3rds and no, I ended up not out (only faced 2 balls though...)


----------



## pbfoot (May 3, 2006)

Sitting at a small meeting with the prop of the spit 9 rubbing my back looking head on at a 109e 15ft away with a with the hurricane to my right


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 4, 2006)

Getting my good pc back, meaning I can return to stalking this place, simply because i was too impatient to use the other turd, formerly known as a computer.


----------



## Hot Space (May 4, 2006)

Playing with my rubber belgian


----------



## lesofprimus (May 4, 2006)

Getting something for free from a fellow Moderator.........


----------



## plan_D (May 4, 2006)

More ink in my back.


----------



## Hot Space (May 4, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Getting something for free from a fellow Moderator.........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 5, 2006)

> As for today....lanc straightened his hair this morning and he looked like a girl



hey you did too, the only difference being my hair's actually long enough to justify being straightend  and many people actually said it looks good , my hair, that is.......


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2006)

Finished first year classes, only three exams and then a 16 week summer holiday


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 5, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> hey you did too, the only difference being my hair's actually long enough to justify being straightend  and many people actually said it looks good , my hair, that is.......



My hair is perfectly long enough to be straightned, and lots of people said my hair looked good too.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 5, 2006)

there really isn't much point in you doing your hair only the front bit's really long enough  and mine looked better


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 5, 2006)

And the two side bits and the back...all of it is long enough :lo: I gain about 2 inches in overall length when I straighten it.

Oh yea yours looked so good you was mistaken for a girl several times


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 5, 2006)

may arse you gain two inches! i gain little more than that! besides i want it looking a bit like that..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 5, 2006)

What like a girl? And people think im the sexually confused one


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 5, 2006)

i don't want to look like a girl but i want my hair to end up like a more masculine version of their hair


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2006)

It will still end up looking as the same and then you will look like a girl...


----------



## Tiger (May 5, 2006)

Jesus had long hair, I wonder if people called him a girl?  

"I didn't know god had a daughter!?!?!"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 5, 2006)

some people have said i could quite easily pass as Jesus, particularly as i have something of a God like status in our science group  and i don't reckon i will look like a girl.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 5, 2006)

God..? Nah youre just the most distinctive looking and therefore the easiest target


----------



## lesofprimus (May 5, 2006)

For the record, ur both fags for straightening ur hair out in the first place.... My WIFE has a hair straightener, and so does Lanc..........

Hmmmmmmm.......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 6, 2006)

it's not mine actually and they're a good pair so i might as well use them  and i have long hair i have an excuse, CC does his then puts on his mum's make up and wears pink and black sweat bands despite not needing them


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2006)

Lanc said:


> CC does his then puts on his mum's make up and wears pink and black sweat bands despite not needing them


Ouch....


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2006)

Just because you have long hair, it's not an excuse to partake in a feminine ritual of straightening it. My hair is getting long, and I don't even think about straightening it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 6, 2006)

but it looks so much better and it's a lot easier to live with........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2006)

My hair isnt really that long. And hey, at least I have the courage to straighten my own hair unlike you lanc, cos youre scared of burning yourself  And wearing pink and black stuff and make up is fun


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2006)

I think our ideas of fun are somewhat different.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2006)

CC said:


> And wearing pink and black stuff and make up is fun


****** ONE MORE OUTBURST LIKE THAT YOUNG LADY AND THE BOARD WILL WITNESS THE FIRST EVER MOD TO MOD BANNING!!! ******


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2006)

lmfao...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 13, 2006)

picking up the laptop i'm getting for my birthday..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2006)

Alonso's pole postion lap for the Spanish GP was phenomenal...Had me buzzing for ages afterwards...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 15, 2006)

The game in cc's avatar.. Fantastic! I'm forcing my friend to get it for me for my birthday because it's so damned good!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2006)

Hell yeah...Im in love with the whole Metal Gear Solid series and the storyline for them all is fantastic...You cant just play the one game, it has to be all 3 otherwise it doesnt make much sense.


----------



## Twitch (May 16, 2006)

Woohoo! I'm finally over the worst of my medical maladies!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 16, 2006)

Glad to hear that....


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 16, 2006)

I got my tax return cheque in the mail today.


----------



## Clave (May 16, 2006)

Firing up iTunes, and listening to 2112 again 8)


----------



## Erich (May 16, 2006)

Twitch that is GREAT NEWS ! keep at it . . . . 

rode a fast hard 32miler on my two-wheeled thing this morn before a hot day at work


----------



## Concorde247 (May 16, 2006)

Having 3 rest days after working the night shifts.
with one more rest day to go, then I start working the 12 hour day shifts again.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2006)

Getting my shirt and and book signed prior to leaving school...Hell yeah tomorrow will be awesome!


----------



## pbfoot (May 17, 2006)

summer is officially here the Lanc was doing laps over the house for about an hour


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 17, 2006)

What? What the hell is he doing flying around Niagara? Shouldn't he be terrorizing sheep somewhere in Cornwall? 

Lame? Sure. Could I resist? Nah.


----------



## pbfoot (May 17, 2006)

it's that wand that has him flitting about but I think the green clashes with his blue tights


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2006)

Well I have only one exam left and 16 weeks of summer holiday (and a new computer) to look forward to when I am done, last one is tomorrow


----------



## Pisis (May 18, 2006)

Every year you're quicker than me... I have still two Months of exams... And no new PC to look forward to....


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2006)

Mmmmmmm...new PC...


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2006)

Tell be about it, will be able to run IL2/PF etc all on high as well as Battlefield 2 (on high)


----------



## Pisis (May 18, 2006)

What exactly specs you're fonna get?


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2006)

AMD 64 3500+
2GB Corsair XMS RAM
250GB Hard Drive
XFX 256MB 7600GT Extreme Edition


----------



## Pisis (May 18, 2006)

Cool!

The Czechs have beaten Russkies in Ice Hockey World Championship Quarter Finals Extra Time and they're headin' into Semi Finals!





Češi do toho!


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2006)

You getting a dual-core processor Gnomey?


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2006)

Nope, I would if I could afford it though, the dual cores are the AMD 64 X2 which are another £50-100 more expensive that the one I am getting.


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2006)

I'm getting a new PC, costing me £1067 ... I can't remember the exact specs, I have it in my e-mail and I can't be bothered to go look. But it's dual-core AMD 64 3800 + X2, 200 GB 7400 Hard Drive, 512 MB ATI Radeon Graphics and 2 GB DDR memory.


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2006)

Nice, I only spent around £600 for what I am getting but having spend £1000 getting a laptop for uni last year, it is all I feel like affording (I would spend more but what I am getting will run everything I want on almost max settings). If needs be I can always upgrade little parts of it next year now I have an good upgradable set up...


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2006)

That's always a bonus, just have a good supporting motherboard and you're sorted. I'm providing myself with a machine that can take on these next generation games that are coming out. There's some real PC killers coming out soon. 

For example, the best game in progress I have seen is Company of Heroes (Find the video, it's awesome) based in World War II. It's the Normandy campaign , a RTS where the troops think for themselves. There's over 2000 individual unit animations ... people were impressed with Dawn of War because it had 150 for the best character... buildings don't have hit points, you just blow windows out and use them as entrances and such... it's awesome. ANYWAY - I want a system that can run that perfectly.


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2006)

That sounds a cool game, I mainly upgraded because I wanted to play Battlefield 2 (I do some research for one of the mod teams so I wanted to be able to actually play the mod) as well as have a system that could handle the new games coming out all for a reasonable price which I think I have been able to do (I should find out over the weekend when I get home from uni and can use it).


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2006)

Find the video for that Company of Heroes, you will be impressed. I couldn't quite believe it. You don't have to babysit your soldiers for once. And if a tank gets knocked out, your men will use it as cover ! They'll walk calmly in friendly terrority but crouch and become cautious in enemy terrority. And you can actually pin the soldiers down, they're not just suicidal maniacs anymore.


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2006)

Yep, found the video here: http://uk.media.pc.ign.com/media/743/743961/vids_1.html

Here is the site too: http://www.companyofheroesgame.com/

I think I might get it as well when it comes out, looks like a great game!


----------



## Bullockracing (May 19, 2006)

Laying over thirty feet of tire on public roads definitely cheered me up today...


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2006)

NO more exams 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2006)

A weekend off.


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2006)

Starting 16 weeks of holiday


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2006)

Same here Gnomey! I dunno if I have as liong at 16 weeks but its long enough.

A brisk walk before dinner, some hardcore revision and a real nice packet of home baked crisps my mum got me today...


----------



## Hot Space (May 20, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> The sun came up. That's always a good thing.
> 
> Unless you're a vampire...or Hot Space.




My wife alway's worry when I come up as well


----------



## Pisis (May 21, 2006)

Last Night the Czech Republic have betaen Finlůand in the Semifinals and today they're playin' against Sweden for da Gold!


----------



## pbfoot (May 21, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Last Night the Czech Republic have betaen Finlůand in the Semifinals and today they're playin' against Sweden for da Gold!


 but as you know that is just a side show to the Stanley Cup with all the guys who aren't playing in the big show


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

Very true pb......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

Getting to sleep in.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 21, 2006)

Melandri winning todays MotoGP race...


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2006)

Got my new PC up and running...


----------



## Pisis (May 24, 2006)

Cool!

Today I recieved a confirmation of my assignment in the Czech Republic's History Competition Finals, hehe...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2006)

unexpectedly seeing someone in town, a very pleasant suprise.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2006)

Why didnt you come and say hi then? 

Well the guy who told us about the summer of '76 was quite random and unexpected...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2006)

> Why didnt you come and say hi then?



i was busy talking to the person i was pleasantly supprised to see


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2006)

Well you was obviously too far away then cos I couldnt hear you.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2006)

no, i was standing right next to the person i wanted to speak to


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2006)

Well theres the problem, you should have made it obvious you was talking to me and faced me...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2006)

why would i face you? that'd just be rude when i was speaking to the person i wanted to


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2006)

Too right, seeing your face when im trying to have a conversation with you would have made me queasy. Its no excuse for not alerting me to your presence though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2006)

well that's something of an impossibility when i was busy speaking to someone else


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2006)

So you was talking to someone else at the same time as me? Well Im offended lanc...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2006)

well you aint gonna win this with statements like that 

an conversations i had with you must have been in your head, making you a crazy lunatic, i'm suprised they didn't drag you away when i was talking to the person i like speaking to


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2006)

I wish they had dragged me away - your conversation was boring. Thats right, BORING. Ha! Im glad you only subjected me to the torture, otherwise we'd have a lot more bored people walking Launceston


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2006)

well the person i was talking too didn't seem boored


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2006)

Thats cos im a good liar.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 25, 2006)

AND UR BOTH A COUPLE OF LIMEY SPAMMERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2006)

it's not spam, it's a perfectly legitimate conversation


----------



## lesofprimus (May 26, 2006)

Bah....... Legitimate my ***........


----------



## Pisis (May 26, 2006)

OK, here you go Les.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2006)

Not getting out of bed until 12 this morning.


----------



## Henk (May 27, 2006)

Well going to work on monday to get cash to get drunk over weakends and buy myself some great gifts, graphics card, bluetooth head set for my phone, larger memory card for my phone and buy more booz.

Ahhhhhh, can not wait.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (May 27, 2006)

Dont get me started on the whole bluetooth thing Henk........


----------



## Henk (May 27, 2006)

You do not like it? I want one becuase I hate it when some as*hole calls me on the bike or in the car while driving and have to stop or find the phone and cut the as*hole off.

You have a fancy mobile les?

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (May 27, 2006)

I just dont like seeing meatballs walking around town/the store/restaurants who think they are sooooo very important, and that their time is sooooo valuable that they have to walk around with one of those stupid blue things sticking in their ear, speaking at 85 decibels, with the attitude that shrieks, "Look at me, see how important I am.."

Fu*k them....

However, u listed some very valid reasons to use one, so I wont slam u for ur decision to get one....

And no, I do not have a fancy mobile, just a regular gimmick with Nextel.... I hate cell phones, and now, with all these high school kids getting them, it will soon be one of the banes of society.... Kids driving with a cell phone plastered to their ear, with 3 girlfriends in the car, giggling and screaming???

I wish I could run em off the road.....


----------



## Erich (May 27, 2006)

uh or YOU get run off the road.............at least twice this year by punks and the mighty communique' device attached


----------



## lesofprimus (May 27, 2006)

I wish every state would make using cell phones illegal while driving a motor vehicle... Install a hands free device and all is fine and dandy....

I too have had a few incidents with cell phone meatballs and their inattentive cell phone skills...


----------



## Soren (May 27, 2006)

Worse than driving drunk they say.... and I believe them...


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2006)

It is against the law to drive with a mobile (unless it is hands-free) here, it only carries a £30 fine and I don't know how many people have been caught but I still see a lot of people doing it...


----------



## Henk (May 28, 2006)

I really hate to talk on my mobile whilst driving and I hate those other stupid a*holes who drive with there mobile stuck to their ear. IN SA it is illegal to drive with your mobile to your ear you must have a hands free kit and you will get slammed a 500 Rand fine if you get caught by a traffic cop.

Erich I know how it feels to get slammed off your bike by a car, a lawyer drove me over with his Jag when I was busy passing in front of his car and he just drove, he was drunk and drove away and left me with a f*cked up bike very sore body, but it was near the court where my mom worked and I described to her how the car looked and she found out who it was. He only paid for a new rim whilst my frame was bent, my mom felt sorry for him and I was pissed at her for doing that, I wanted a new bike and some "mental compensation" for the pain and suffering.

People here can't drive properly and it is no offense, but woman who just can not drive properly. 

Les I have a fancy moblie and I chose it from my mobile contract when it upgraded after 24 months and it is great, it is a MP3 player with a memory card and it got a USB cable to download stuff from your PC to your mobile and it has two cameras and many other functions. The thing is it was cheaper than a MP3 player, digital camera and a digital video recorder.

Here is a pic of it, The Samsung Z500 3G Vodafone live enabled phone.






I can even look at this page on my mobile internet or wap on my phone.

Ag, I know what you mean les, my dad has a fancy mobile and he hated it because he could not work it, but now that he can work it he loves his mobile.

I hate those kind of as*holes who think they are the sh*t and they are so cool, just until you brake his nose and knock out some of his front teeth then his friends run like hell and piss in his pants. Those meatballs like you said les just make me sick.

Henk


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 28, 2006)

Urgh, people with handsfree headsets are cunts. HOLD THE ****ING PHONE, OR CALL THEM BACK LATER! [/rant] (wow, I agree with Les on something)

WCMUT? Not much, but I found something that rocks indescribably hard on ebay:





Why does it rock so much ***? Twin turbo, supercharged, juiced, fortified internals, on a 455 stroked to 471cid, and it's *street legal!* Ahh, if only I had the money


And here's another:


----------



## Pisis (May 28, 2006)

Haha, that car is weird...
And as to the cell phones - Czechs - besides being the greatest consumers of beer - are the biggest owners of mobile phones per capita. I often see 13yo freaks who have two or three...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> I wish every state would make using cell phones illegal while driving a motor vehicle... Install a hands free device and all is fine and dandy....
> 
> I too have had a few incidents with cell phone meatballs and their inattentive cell phone skills...



I agree with you. You can lose your liscense here in Germany if you get caught talking on the phone while driving.


----------



## Pisis (May 28, 2006)

Complexely, German drivers are much more polite then the Easties are...


----------



## Henk (May 28, 2006)

I hate it if someone calls me while driving and I must say I hate it if people drive with there mobile phones and it does dustrack your attention from driving.

Nice car, would love to take that baby out for a test drive. The only problem is that it is right hand steering and not left, that would be problem here on our roads.

How much does this little monster cost?

Henk


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 28, 2006)

I must say I dont see what the problem is when talking on the phone whilst driving - its no different to talking to a passenger. Some laws are just too over the top - there was a woman a while ago who got arrested for eating an apple whilst driving for example...

Whats cheered me up? The Monaco GP was excellent...


----------



## Henk (May 28, 2006)

Who won, I did not watch it?

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (May 28, 2006)

CC said:


> I dont see what the problem is when talking on the phone whilst driving - its no different to talking to a passenger.


You would think so, but there are some really retard meatballs out there who cant even chew gum and walk at the same time, let alone talk on the phone and drive...


----------



## Pisis (May 28, 2006)

> some really retard meatballs out there who cant even chew gum and walk at the same time


ROFL


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 28, 2006)

Henk said:


> Who won, I did not watch it?
> 
> Henk



1st Alonso, 2nd Montoya, 3rd Coulthard...Raikkonnen or Webber could have won it but they suffered mechanical failures...


----------



## Henk (May 28, 2006)

Thanks CC I slept the whole day after last night, so I missed it. Les that was well said.

Henk


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2006)

I agree again Les, driving and talking on a cell is dangerous and should be banned, it is like when women are driving and using there mirrors to put there make up on.


----------



## Henk (May 28, 2006)

Amen.

Henk


----------



## Pisis (May 28, 2006)

Who? Amen or Henk?


----------



## Henk (May 28, 2006)

No man I said Amen to Adler said.

Henk


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2006)

England beating the Sri Lankans.


----------



## Erich (May 28, 2006)

yep ban the cell phones while driving. Ever see what a bicycle shoe with cleats can do to a drivers side door ? kinda ugly I can tell you


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> England beating the Sri Lankans.



I couldn't have cared less if we won or not, the whole thing was overshadowed by Pietersen's 142 in my opinion...terrific stuff...


----------



## Pisis (May 29, 2006)

Henk said:


> No man I said Amen to Adler said.
> 
> Henk


Yeah, I know but it was like


Henk said:


> Amen
> 
> Henk


and it looked so funny!


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> I couldn't have cared less if we won or not, the whole thing was overshadowed by Pietersen's 142 in my opinion...terrific stuff...


True, it was nice to finish them off this time and not let them bat for 3 days...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Glider (May 29, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> True, it was nice to finish them off this time and not let them bat for 3 days...



Just a though, anyone from the States understand what this was about, re Batting for three days?


----------



## Wildcat (May 29, 2006)

Bring on the Ashes!!!!


----------



## Udet (May 29, 2006)

I agree with Mr. Primus.

The funny thing about mobile phones is the vast majority of the defectives which buy them and use them as if it was a mandatory thing is they completely fail to notice that mobile phones -just like cars- are some of the main degraders of the quality of life.

Apparently it´s pretty much the same phenomena taking place everywhere. I´ve been to some places in this city where usage of mobile phones is flatly banned.

Most people in eastern europe are head over heels about mobile phones. It´s understandable though; unlike the people in Mexico, the USA and western europe, the people of those countries can still be considered "new" in the business of buying and using mobiles. 

To them eastern europeans I say WELCOME TO CONSUMER´S HELL. Enjoy and smile while it lasts.

I´ve come to hate those devices; when i got hired to come down here to work, they gave me one of those silly pieces of junk. What do I do? It´s always turned off; in fact I have not seen it in a good while.

Whenever they ask where "my mobile" is, I say "Look, it´s either you find me the old way, by calling my home number or by speaking face to face with me in working hours, or you do not find me at all." 

When I retire, at age 25, I will move to a distant island, where there are no cars, no mobile phones...ahhhh!!!!! Still a few years left for that to happen though.


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> Bring on the Ashes!!!!


You have less of a chance this time although you are on home soil. If Warne is still playing I would give you even odds but I am not sure he is...

Anyway I have a day off tomorrow


----------



## Glider (May 30, 2006)

Shooting is comming together. Shot a 98 at 50 meters which is the best that I have for a long time.

Attached is the sighter as the card had to be handed in. These 10 shots would have scored 97.


----------



## Pisis (May 31, 2006)

cool


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2006)

not bad apart from the one stray shot..........

what cheered me up? shooting a Magpie yesterday and spending a few hours driving, and buying the new caravan...........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 1, 2006)

Today I bought two nice plastic model kits in a sale. 1 Euro each!
One is USAF _F-86 Sabre_ jet from the Korean Air War





and the second one is a British modern jet _Tornado_





I'm going to start the building tomorrow!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 1, 2006)

What scale are they Pisis???


----------



## dinos7 (Jun 1, 2006)

well a bird got on my last nerves and i threw a bottle at it and killed it. that cheered me up.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> What scale are they Pisis???


1/144...  But better then nothing...
And the Sbare is F-8*6*, for the record...

Today I bought a nice - and cheap as well - pair of this Chav shoes...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2006)

umm, congratulations? 

and it's my 16th birthday today, thanks for remembering..........


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday Lanc..... Heres a small present for u....

Just wait while she gets ready 4 u...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Lanc!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2006)

Well Happy Birthday then...

I got the money refunded that I managed to get stolen from my bank account yesterday.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Now you can do it legally(not sure if that applies to sheep though)! Just kidding!


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> umm, congratulations?
> 
> and it's my 16th birthday today, thanks for remembering..........



happy birthday m8 8)


----------



## Henk (Jun 3, 2006)

Dam les that would be a great Birthday present.    Happy Birthday lanc and sure as hell hope you enjoyed it. 



Pisis said:


> Yeah, I know but it was likeand it looked so funny!



Oh yes Pisis that looks quite funny.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 4, 2006)

well, I'm back home, and my cousin gave me a 512mb ram chip that i just installed


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

My internet is working again, and therefore my life can resume and my boredom will reduce...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2006)

Late again but Happy Birthday Lanc.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2006)

Have another day off tomorrow to go to the physio.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 7, 2006)

The following was voted on yesterday in the California June primary.

Prop 82, the "meathead tax" that would raise income tax's to pay for illegal alien pre-school was defeated statewide by a wide margin (61% No to 39% Yes) , with a whopping 73% "No" in my resident county of Orange. We had the highest margin of rejection of any county in California. Note - "meathead tax" was the name given to this proposition because the sponser was the actor Rob Reiner who played "meathead" on the TV show "All In The Family"

Another great one, was a county measure to ban the county govt and local cities from using eminent domain procedings to take private property to give back to another private party. That passed by 76%, a very impressive margin.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice day, relaxed in the park with friends, laughed at the chavs throwing water balloons at us cos they're failures, enjoyed my English exam...life is good 8)


----------



## Erich (Jun 8, 2006)

that ***-hole al-Zarkawi got his dues, now for the rest of that low-life scum .... and get out men/women home


----------



## Pisis (Jun 8, 2006)

^^That really pretty much cheered me up too today.



CC said:


> My internet is working again, and therefore my life can resume


You should be hospitalized...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2006)

Erich said:


> that ***-hole al-Zarkawi got his dues, now for the rest of that low-life scum .... and get out men/women home


I agree Erich, that made me pleased today as well, now for the rest of them.


----------



## Henk (Jun 8, 2006)

Wait a minute, that sun of a b*tch was killed, I did not get to read the news, that is great news. Dam I knew I should have gone for a beer tonight. How did they kill him or did he die of natural causes?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2006)

Airstrike.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/middle_east/5059494.stm


----------



## Henk (Jun 8, 2006)

Oh yes that is great, well it is about time they got him now I hope things will calm down in Iraq and middle east.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 8, 2006)

Henk said:


> Oh yes that is great, well it is about time they got him now I hope things will calm down in Iraq and middle east.



I doubt it, if you kill one knob head there is always another knob head ready to step up.


----------



## Henk (Jun 8, 2006)

Yes, that is a problem but still it was a blow for those things and I really hate him very much the idiot.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 9, 2006)

Happy belated, lanc!

What cheered me up?





Oh my god. Perfect on so many levels!

-8 litres
-10 cylinders
-supercharged and intercooled
-red crackle paint
-chrome everywhere
-and most sexily, velocity stacks! 

Also:




Nice chestals. Speaking of chesticles, I found a pic on myspace of my friend's famous ones. 


One other thing:




The girl in the very bottom left. Cute face and nice legs.


Oh yeah, I bought abercrombie pants and t shirt on sale. Go me.


----------



## Henk (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice engine mate.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2006)

That isnt an engine, this is an engine...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2006)

Nope this is an engine...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 10, 2006)

Hell yea...


----------



## Tiger (Jun 10, 2006)

More my sort of engine!





Guess which beast this came from!


----------



## Hartman (Jun 11, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> umm, well i've only been up for two hours, but, my bacon butty was nice




Blowhard!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 11, 2006)

You guys are all wrong; greatest engine ever (albeit in modified form, no good pics of it stock):


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

U guys are all cracked out... HERES the greatest engine EVER.........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 11, 2006)

damn, my nightmares have come back


----------



## Henk (Jun 11, 2006)

Les are you a fan? I see now that there is still a child in every man.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

A fan??? Not likely...

This is a fan...


----------



## Tiger (Jun 11, 2006)

I can see Les yanking the driver out the cab, calling him a meatball then heading off down the track with Thomas! Les would sure sort out those damn troublesome trucks!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

I'd drop 1/2 a block of C-4 in the cab with a remote detonator, and press the magic button when Ringo Starr jumped on board....

And to be politacally correct Tiger, its "Fu*king Meatball".....


----------



## Tiger (Jun 11, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> I'd drop 1/2 a block of C-4 in the cab with a remote detonator, and press the magic button when Ringo Starr jumped on board....
> 
> And to be politacally correct Tiger, its "Fu*king Meatball".....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2006)

Thomas the tank engine would be a far superior show if it introduced some armoured supply trains, and occasional appearances from "Jug the radial engine" and "Tiffy the inline engine" strafing the hell outta them...


----------



## Henk (Jun 11, 2006)

, dam Les that is a fan of that crap. I would blow that thing up, it is like that idiot show that made me so f*cking agetated when I was small, Barny the Dinosour, I hate that sh*t.

Dam who is the idiot who think of this?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 11, 2006)

Coolest t-shirt graphic eva:




"I'm considering a life of crime"


----------



## Henk (Jun 11, 2006)

That is cool mate, did you do it?


----------



## Tiger (Jun 11, 2006)

Henk said:


> Dam who is the idiot who think of this?



They most likely are smoking a massive spliff!

That purple prat was truely evil! I wished that one day Barney would loose it, turn in to a real dinosaur and start ripping kid's heads off!


----------



## Henk (Jun 11, 2006)

Tiger said:


> They most likely are smoking a massive spliff!
> 
> That purple prat was truely evil! I wished that one day Barney would loose it, turn in to a real dinosaur and start ripping kid's heads off!



     Oh boy, Tiger that was well said. I always watched TV on a Saturday morning and that song he sang, that was the worst, I got so agitated when it came on I switched off the TV.

Do those guys think kids are idiots?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 11, 2006)

many kids are idiots
I have a song i downloaded 'Barney's on Fire'


----------



## Henk (Jun 11, 2006)

Yuppy, who set him on fire?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 11, 2006)

'He Brushed beside a candle and he started to smoke... and now we
re all laughing at the dinasour joke'


----------



## Henk (Jun 11, 2006)

Looma do you have ADSL? It will take me 11min to view it, dam 115kb/s modem. I will be getting ADSL soon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 12, 2006)

Cable is the way to go. I still us DSL but Cable is the way to go.


----------



## Henk (Jun 12, 2006)

Cable? Well ADSL still work through your phone line and it is not wireless. The crappy internet we have now sucks, it just piss me off.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 12, 2006)

Cable fluctuates depending on how many users are on ur cable loop and any given time.... DSL is the same speed all the time, regardless of how many users are on...

I've had Roadrunner Cable and now I have Bell South DSL.... DSL works better and is faster....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 13, 2006)

watching a great lanc documentary last night, i beleive it may've been the one i watched all them years ago that got me interested in the lanc........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 13, 2006)

I had Cable service, but it says '256kb' but i'm only like 3 times dial-up speed (i download things at 10++kb/ps), now i have DSL and im at 70++kbps, at lower price


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2006)

Making really crude immature jokes during consumption of neopolitan ice cream


----------



## Henk (Jun 13, 2006)

Well having to drive around in the car.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 13, 2006)

Henk said:


> Well having to drive around in the car.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 14, 2006)

Had an absolutely delicious lunch...


----------



## Henk (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh you guys crack me up, I have a bakkie or a pick up like you guys know it. It is a VW Caddy 1600 Green color. Great car and I like it very much. I miss my dads VW Golf.

Well I baby sit the best child ever. A friend of my moms child, she is the best little kid I have ever seen.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 15, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Making really crude immature jokes during consumption of neopolitan ice cream



damn that was funny  

only two exams left and i may go out to shoot some crows later.......


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 15, 2006)

Having a pint of bomber and getting a girl's number


----------



## plan_D (Jun 16, 2006)

Awww, MM is all grown up. 

Being able to spend over a hundred quid on concert tickets (note the plural) and not even caring. Man, I love being stupidly loaded compared to my friends.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 16, 2006)

only having one exam left and driving the land rover round for a bit........


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 16, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Awww, MM is all grown up.




I am 20 you know- I'm not a little kid

Going to Duxford all day and using up 100 pics


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 16, 2006)

I am 12 you know - I'm a little meatball


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2006)

doing the first 20 bales of the summer yesterday


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2006)

Having a terrible hang-over which went after about 30 minutes. And then an old friend texting me!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2006)

A low pollen count


----------



## Pisis (Jun 18, 2006)

Wonderful sunny day...


----------



## Tiger (Jun 18, 2006)

I spent yesterday evening drinking Badger and watching the Sun go down in the pub garden, it was awesome just chatting about life.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 23, 2006)

Spent the majority of my afternoon drawing this picture, which even though I cheated and gridded it, am still quite proud of...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2006)

the chin guard looks a little odd but other than that it's looking good... what cheered me up? odd as it sounds, martyn coming to the cricket lunch


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 25, 2006)

Cheers...

Well the Candian GP was pretty good but other than that im generally mr grumpy tonight.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice drawing (although I used to draw like this when I was 10...  )


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 25, 2006)

I need the grid  I really wish I could draw well but its just not something ive got.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks good CC, definitely better than I can do (with a grid or without).

Managed to fix my Ipod that I thought I had broke.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2006)

Ipods have a shocking reliability record, everyone i know with an Ipod Mini's had problems with it, older ones like CC's aint so bad though..............


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2006)

I have a 30Gb video and despite dropping it on a road (on the first day I had it so it now has a huge dent in it) it has worked fine. Anyhow it appears it just ran out of battery without telling me and then refused to pick up my PC for a day...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 26, 2006)

Ipod Minis are really known for unreliability, but not all are


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> I have a 30Gb video and despite dropping it on a road (on the first day I had it so it now has a huge dent in it) it has worked fine. Anyhow it appears it just ran out of battery without telling me and then refused to pick up my PC for a day...


What kinda player you've got, Gnomey? Cause I've purchased a SanDisk MP3PLayer from the US and it happens from time to time that it refuses to run, so I gotta connect it to the PC USB and "warm it up"... Usually helps if you use always a new battery.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

an Ipod, as stated above.............

what cheered me up, not getting out of bed until 10 am (which is really really late for me) and facing a day of doing absolutely nothing 8)


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

That's cool. For me the school is ****ing over, I think I'll drink the **** out of me today!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

see you back on in a few days then


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Actually probably tomorrow. 
And I still have some work here today...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

upon cleaning my room, realising i've got a lot more money than i thought


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

you bast***.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> Ipods have a shocking reliability record, everyone i know with an Ipod Mini's had problems with it, older ones like CC's aint so bad though..............



Pffft....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

is someone having Ipod issues


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2006)

Ive had iPod issues ever since I got the damn thing, if I wasnt saving up for a car the first thing id do is sell it and buy an iPod video...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

if you're saving for a car why not sell it anyway and put the money to the car


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2006)

Cos I need my music!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

buy a banjo


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2006)

I already have a guitar im trying to sell and im taking up piano


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 28, 2006)

arranging a possible meeting with someone i aint seen in ages..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 28, 2006)

Walking into the hairdressers and being asked if I want a haircut...no thanks ill have Cod and Chips with a can of Dr. Pepper


----------



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Walking into the hairdressers and being asked if I want a haircut...no thanks ill have Cod and Chips with a can of Dr. Pepper



Whats the worst that can happen?


----------



## Henk (Jun 28, 2006)

Well reaching my 1000th post. This is now 1001. Wow can not believe it.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 28, 2006)

Getting a very nice and naughty picture from my girlfriend while at work.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2006)

doing some weed cutting later... farming style........


----------



## evangilder (Jun 29, 2006)

Winning an aviation photo contest! YEA!
Picture of the Week


----------



## plan_D (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations, Eric. Very impressive. I'm sure you're really looking forward to that cap ...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats Eric.

My buddy getting married today. Was a nice ceremony.


----------



## Monique (Jun 29, 2006)

=) The fact that today is the start of my summer vacation cheers me up. It cheers me up alot.​


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 29, 2006)

Messing round on Photoshop and finding out some stuff was about the pinnacle of my entertainment today


----------



## Henk (Jun 29, 2006)

Well entering a competition where you must sit on a very soft and great bed and stay awake for the longest time and the record is 70 hours now, but I have been up for 76 hours before and I have not slept in two days now. I get free food, internet and a mobile phone to use while I am in the contest. 10 000 Rand for the winner.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 29, 2006)

Go for it Henk!


----------



## Henk (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks Tiger I am going next week and Thursday.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 30, 2006)

Sounds very stupid but everyone what's his... Good luck mate!


----------



## hole in the ground (Jun 30, 2006)

Well not technicaly today but yesterday went to the races for the first time. First race i have ever seriously bet on and my horse came in first. Second race horse came second, on the third race i won again. 
Excelent evening, six races, the winner of the third race, my horse was sold off. They still do it in guineas, it was worth 9000, don't know how much that is in pounds and pence. Anyway, for a fiver layout i got 50 quid. Not a bad evenings work.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't understand. So how much did you win?


----------



## hole in the ground (Jun 30, 2006)

£50
with an initial layout of
£5
which is returned with your winnings


----------



## Pisis (Jun 30, 2006)

cool


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 30, 2006)

Going bouldering with a mate in Cambridge earlier today, and going clubbing in Newmarket tonight


----------



## evangilder (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow, my old stomping grounds, MM. I can only remember one club in Newmarket when I was there. I think it was the White Hart.


----------



## Monique (Jun 30, 2006)

=D It rained for once in a blue moon. That made me happy, plus it was also a sun shower.​


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 1, 2006)

realising just how fit one of the women in the halifax bank advert is


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2006)

Thats quite worrying. 

Trescothick made a century today...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2006)

And they still lost...

Brazil getting knocked out of the World Cup


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2006)

Brazil going home!


----------



## Henk (Jul 1, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Brazil going home!



Oh yes   Made my day to.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 2, 2006)

My six year old, pumped up from the world cup, broke his soccer juggling record with eight juggles!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2006)

Not bad for a six year old...


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 2, 2006)

Remembering I'm on vacation. Take that boss!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 3, 2006)

My toe is healing nicely...


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 3, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Not bad for a six year old...



He's up to nine now.


----------



## Henk (Jul 3, 2006)

IGNORE


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 4, 2006)

Henk said:


> Oh boy, here we go again. LOL



Clue me in Henk


----------



## Henk (Jul 4, 2006)

Sh*t that was in the wrong place ignore that one. Will edit it now.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 5, 2006)

Henk, your obviously in the wrong thread. Your mistake did not make you happy today.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2006)

Order AEP last night (about 5pm) and it arrived at 9am this morning. Royal mail didn't do bad...


----------



## Monique (Jul 5, 2006)

=D I finally drew a picture that only moderately fails at life:





=P Yay for Valkyrie and her skimpy outfit of doom!​


----------



## Henk (Jul 5, 2006)

Yup, that is true. Nice picture Monique.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 5, 2006)

That picture is pretty damn good!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 6, 2006)

yeah, but what is that she's wearing? it looks like the umm.... really dirty anime my classmate watches


----------



## Pisis (Jul 6, 2006)

Do you smoke weed often, Monique? 
Nah, just kidding. nice drawing,


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> yeah, but what is that she's wearing? it looks like the umm.... really dirty anime my classmate watches



I don't know but it shows off most of the right bits!


----------



## Twitch (Jul 6, 2006)

Getting my jacuzzi cleaned up and refilled so I can continue to live my life of luxury.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 6, 2006)

I hate you for being able to draw Monique 

My Alter Bridge album came today and damn good it is too...Plus I got the whole house to myself until saturday...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 6, 2006)

> Plus I got the whole house to myself until saturday...


That doesnt give u a green light for unlimited wanking off CC...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh in that case then the dog will have to be on the lookout...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2006)

What the dog is good for...

Not much today was another sunny day and still another week and half of having the house to myself...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 6, 2006)

And no taking lessons from Gnomey CC........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 6, 2006)

Well if it helps me sleep....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 7, 2006)

My PO1 (which in our navy would be about the equivalent of a USN senior chief, for all you southern boys  ) is having a departmental gathering at his house tomorrow evening. Free food and beer? Pffff! Ya know I'm there! No wives, just us fishies gettin' tanked.

Bring on da bitches! 





Or not, but it'll still be cool.


----------



## Crippen (Jul 8, 2006)

well three things cheered me up-
> Getting time to get back on this site ( hope to get on more).
> My son getting his degree results and getting a '1st' woohoo!
> and just buying myself a Karen Millen dress (designer....expensive,but pretty.....very girlie lol).

Hope everyone is mellow and life is tiptoptastic!
Hugs Cripps x


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Jul 8, 2006)

realising this month aint gonna cost me as much as i thought

realising that on the 23rd im going gliding, and i can probably film the entire thing, takoff, landing, prep, and all!

thinking, ooh yes this time next month ill be on holiday hitting on all the men....


----------



## Monique (Jul 8, 2006)

=) I finally found a decent Ragnarok Online server after a very long while of searching. :/ Except being the person suffering from dementation that I am, I accidentally signed my gender up as a man. Yes, so now my character on there is a guy...​


----------



## Henk (Jul 8, 2006)

Sh*t happens.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> yeah, but what is that she's wearing? it looks like the umm.... really dirty anime my classmate watches



Monique dont worry about Lomma. He still thinks girls are nasty and will probably do so his entire life.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 11, 2006)

Ah, nothing much really cheered me up today... except ...having an interview and being accepted on to a aircraft technicians training course!


----------



## Henk (Jul 11, 2006)

Well getting training for my job and it is going very well and being able to work with my friend.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 11, 2006)

Nothing as of yet. Until I go to bed that is.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2006)

Getting my Orders today to be Honorably discharged from the Army!

Only about 2 more months left to go....


----------



## Twitch (Jul 12, 2006)

Winning a trophy with my Packard at a car show yesterday!!!


----------



## Monique (Jul 12, 2006)

I finally finished painting my model JU87 Stuka. :/ Except the paint job sucks really bad because I painted it after I built the little model.​


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 13, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Monique dont worry about Lomma. He still thinks girls are nasty and will probably do so his entire life.


it just looks that way cause there in the girl school next to mine, I see one, surrounded by like 5 gay guys


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2006)

Phoned the bank and will get the money back (see "What annoyed you thread)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2006)

Thats good.

Going to the pool today and swimming some laps. Great excersise.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 13, 2006)

seeing the lancaster yesterday! and a few other things, none of which make up for the sh*t that happened in the what annoyed you thread.........


----------



## Henk (Jul 13, 2006)

Great for all you guys.

I started my first payed day today after three days of training and helping my friend at work.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 14, 2006)

OMFG it's gorgeous! The only things I'd do to it would be to swap out the KA24DE for the proper SR20DET and add a small lip spoiler to the trunk. Other than that it's the nicest street sensible 240SX I've seen!

If only I had the money, I'd bid in a heartbeat!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 14, 2006)

good for you henk!

what cheered me up? not a great deal as of yet.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 14, 2006)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> OMFG it's gorgeous! !



Not really.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Not really.


Agreed.


----------



## Henk (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks Lanc. That car are not so beautiful, the Bugatti Veyron is way better looking and a great car as well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 15, 2006)

That car is just plain to me. Nothing special.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 15, 2006)

it's not that great, it's not even British...........


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 15, 2006)

Having a great night out last night, ended up singing House of Fun for Karaoke at a club


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 16, 2006)

Buy British! Success guaranteed! 

Bugatti Veyron = not beautiful. Too whale-like. Also, the Silvia is not a beautiful car, it's merely good looking. There is a difference.

Beautiful?









There are two for you.

What cheered me up? A Lamb chop-filet mignon-mashed potatoes-caesar salad dinner at my friend's house.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes lanc, Buy British, guaranteed success for the manufacturer!





Anyway, the Silvia is not a beautiful car, it's merely great looking. The Bugatti Veyron is stunning, yes, but not beautiful. Too whale-like and bulbous looking. SLR Mclaren looks better. BUT for some truly beautiful cars?


















There are a few! (Ignore the fact that the Lusso is brown, it belonged to Steve McQueen, so the coolness alone makes up for the color; it looks fine in person, anyway)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 16, 2006)

Since when did this become a post pictures of cars thread?

Besides none of them are Jeeps.

What cheered me up? My wife finally gave me persmission to order a brand new Grand Cherokee Limited. Now I just have to find a buyer for my old one. Pretty much found one, hope you has the money to buy it though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2006)

wow someone's in for a treat driving around in that fine automobile 

i think i'd rather have a tractor than a jeep 

and what cheered me up? completing annother level of a playstation game i got a few years back, on to level 10  and yes, i do mean playstation 1.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 16, 2006)

wow, and i thought i felt unlucky having only a PS1, and my mom is getting me a PS2, right when everyone want's to get a PS3 already
and I got an Academy 1/48 Bf109G-6 for umm.... $6, and it looks good and all the parts fit


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2006)

I still have a PS1 (and play occasionally), although my computer is so much better...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2006)

well i haven't seen the need for a PS2 because it's so rarely i play computer games, and i'd rather buy into the Xbox range than Playstation........


----------



## Henk (Jul 16, 2006)

No Playstaion rule, I am waiting for the PS3 to come out now. The Playstaion series sell way better than XBOX can wish of. Why?

The Bugatti Veyron is cool and great looking, but those cars did look great. German Cars rule. LOL


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd rather go buy from my local retailer full of PS2 games just across to Japan rather than wait for the Ships loaded with Xbox games from the states, so i just use the PS2


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> wow someone's in for a treat driving around in that fine automobile
> 
> i think i'd rather have a tractor than a jeep



What are you talking about. I love Jeeps. That is all my family has ever owned and that is what I drive myself.

The 2006 Grand Cherokee beat out all other SUVs in its class: Landrover, Explorer, Mercedes, Porsche, VW, and the Hummer at the tests this year.

The tests included slopes, driving up steap hills, crossing rivers, deep mud crossings, total weight that could be towed, etc...

Jeep won in all events, I watched it on TV. The Landrover even got stuck in the mud and the Explorer got stuck in the water. The Jeep kept on trucking...


----------



## plan_D (Jul 17, 2006)

And without the Jeep, we would have never managed at Rock im Park.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2006)

True dat...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2006)

we've never had a problem with our landrover, which land rover were they comparing it to? a Discovery or Defender? becaude i've seen defenders in action and it take a lot to stop them, and there's no way that jeep would last on a farm, there's a reason all farmers use Defenders not jeeps.........

what cheered me up? getting our forager through an akward gate just millimeters wider than the impliment itself..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2006)

Actually it was a 2006 Defender and it did not show a very impressive showing.

I have never been stuck in a Jeep and as a matter of fact I pulled a older Land Rover out of the Snowbank here in Germany last winter with my lovely V-8 full of power!

What made me happy: Waking up next to my wife!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeeps are excellent vehicles and are very capable off the road, Id much rather have a Jeep than a Defender...

What cheered me up? Being home from shitty Spain.


----------



## Henk (Jul 17, 2006)

The VW Touareg rules. It proved better than the Jeep, Land Rover and the Merc. 

Well nothing cheered me up today but I hope for some tomorrow.


----------



## Monique (Jul 17, 2006)

8) When I was rolling some coins today I found a penny that was from 1939.  My mom had no idea of it's importance to a historic date.





^ I scanned it in^​


----------



## evangilder (Jul 17, 2006)

Cool, that's an oldie!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 18, 2006)

Henk said:


> The VW Touareg rules. It proved better than the Jeep, Land Rover and the Merc.
> 
> Well nothing cheered me up today but I hope for some tomorrow.



Um yeah okay. Did you actually look at the results? I have the video at home showing the tests of all the vehicles and the only 2 things it came on top of was the Price of the vehicle and in front of the Porsche!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 18, 2006)

The Touareg is pretty much useless on the road. It may be very good off-road, but on the road where they will spend 95% of their lives tey arent so good. The quality isnt up to the standards a Volkwagen should have and its not terribly economical. The best 3 4x4's in my opinion are the Range Rover, LR Discovery and the Jeep Cherokee. All are great off road but they work on the road too.


----------



## Henk (Jul 18, 2006)

Adler I see what you mean. CC well then the EU one must be different than the ones we have here because my uncle drives one and I must tell you it drives great on the road.

The Jeep Cherokee is a great 4X4 and if I had the cash I would buy one, but the VW Touareg is a great thing for here in South Africa with our roads and climate.

Adler do you use a 4X4 a lot?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 18, 2006)

I think when Im older, im going to buy a Jeep.Either a Wrangler or Liberty. 

What cheered me up? Finally being able to work on my P-38L model.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 18, 2006)

The only real 4x4 is the Toyota Land Cruiser probably the most widely used 4x4 in the world not only is it great all round vehicle its made by Toyota the worlds largest automaker and maker of the most reliable vehicle's on earth


----------



## evangilder (Jul 18, 2006)

I saw a whole club of those up in the Sierras a few years ago PB. It's a shame they don't make them like the old ones. They were darn near bulletproof.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 19, 2006)

> I think when Im older, im going to buy a Jeep.Either a Wrangler or Liberty



of course you are you're american! houses on weels are all they sell out there...

and if you guys want a real 4x4 that drives exceptionally well off road and on, get a defender, there's a reason 85% of all of them ever made are still running and why the Army uses over 15,000 of them..........











sources on right click and i'll get some pictures of ours sometime.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry lanc, but the Land Rove, great though it is, does not drive well on the road. Honestly. Theyre entertaining, but not good on road 

If you want something thats amazing off-road, get one of those Icelandic things with 900hp. Or a tank 

And sleeping 13 hours straight cheered me up


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 20, 2006)

4x4 is wack (with the exception of the Iceland beast jeeps, of course).
~~~
Get a Silvia and go do-rifting! 




Or a Beetle maybe (this is cool, i'd never seen a rear engined car doing it before)?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2006)

Henk said:


> Adler do you use a 4X4 a lot?



Yes I own a Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited V8 all time 4X4.

I am fixing to order a new Grand Cherokee Limited, and I am getting my wife a Jeep Liberty. I dont like the Liberty very much though. She likes it because it is small and cute. I like the Jeep Grand Cherokee and the Jeep Commander.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2006)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> 4x4 is wack (with the exception of the Iceland beast jeeps, of course).
> ~~~
> Get a Silvia and go do-rifting!



Yeah okay whatever. I will pull your crap cars off the side the road in a ditch with my 4X4 and then you will think otherwise. You have not posted a decent car yet.

Sounds to me your taste in cars is whack!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 20, 2006)

I think I'll stick to a Wrangler as my choice...

But you are right Alder, the Jeep Grand Cherokee is awesome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2006)

Wrangers are great but Jeep CJ 5's and CJ 7's are much much better.

Besides me and my wife wanting to start a family soon, a Wrangler would not be practical. The Jeep Grand Cherokee or Commander are much much more practical.

When I get to Alaska though I want to buy a Jeep CJ-7 and have it stripped down. No roof, no carpet, just a drain plug in the floor so that I can do some real off roading.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 21, 2006)

Defenders are fine on the road CC i livew riding in ours...............

anyway this needs its own thread........

what cheered me up, taking the kayak out earlier on an going to the local show yesterday.........


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 21, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Wrangers are great but Jeep CJ 5's and CJ 7's are much much better.
> 
> Besides me and my wife wanting to start a family soon, a Wrangler would not be practical. The Jeep Grand Cherokee or Commander are much much more practical.
> 
> When I get to Alaska though I want to buy a Jeep CJ-7 and have it stripped down. No roof, no carpet, just a drain plug in the floor so that I can do some real off roading.



Sounds fun! But since ill be going to college in a few years and ill be driving with an adult this fall (I get to take my driver's permit test on October 8th because thats when I turn *15!* )
I want to have something to cruise around town in and something that wont eat up gas too quickly.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 21, 2006)

then why're you buying an american car?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2006)

More like why are you buying a Jeep?

P38 that is all I have ever owned and they are gas guzzlers. No matter what type you buy.

By the way Wranglers are basically just new generation CJ-5 or CJ-7s, P38.


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Jul 21, 2006)

go here: 

ultimateroadtrips.co.uk :: Scotland 2005

watch the video, link is on the right - now this is a good swarve offroader! £40,000+ new. VW Touareg. bit sluggish on the roads, but ive seen those guys on that website take it in the sea many times, drive it thru swamps, iced over rivers, up 50-degree steep mountain roads - at speed. amazing, adjustable ride hights ON THE MOVE, - this beast can have the same ride height thats standard on all military vehicles - thats high! (in my books!)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 21, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> Defenders are fine on the road CC i livew riding in ours...............
> 
> anyway this needs its own thread........
> 
> what cheered me up, taking the kayak out earlier on an going to the local show yesterday.........



They are fun, but they sure as hell aint good on the road. Just about every other vehicle on sale today drives better on the road 

The show yesterday was a bit gay, but it was good to see a few mates and at cricket practice i batted pretty well...And getting up at 1 today was good


----------



## timshatz (Jul 21, 2006)

Just polished off a BBQ Chicken Cheese Steak with fries for lunch. Great, man, really great. We're talkin' a real cheese steak too, straight out of Phila. 

I'm burping it back every ten minutes (which is one of the good parts of a decent cheese steak although it sounds pretty rank).


----------



## Henk (Jul 21, 2006)

You lucky son of a gun and I am dying of hunger here had not have any time to eat. 

My moblie now working like it should after a software update and my friend at work booking me to work tomorrow night and not morning because after a Fryday night out to go to work on Saturday morning is hell.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 22, 2006)

say what you like CC but i like riding in the defender on the road what's so bad about it? i find it very comfortable and sitting high up is far better than low down in a car.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey I love them too, I dont think theres anything particularly bad about their behaviour on the road its just that pretty much every other 4x4 performs better on the road.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 22, 2006)

i've never really been in many others, unfortunately i never have my step ladder handy for when i need to get in the big american steel factories.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2006)

A lot of American Cars are really, really bad


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 22, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> More like why are you buying a Jeep?
> 
> P38 that is all I have ever owned and they are gas guzzlers. No matter what type you buy.
> 
> By the way Wranglers are basically just new generation CJ-5 or CJ-7s, P38.



Ok, fine. I'll deal with it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2006)

peterbruce2002 said:


> go here:
> 
> ultimateroadtrips.co.uk :: Scotland 2005
> 
> watch the video, link is on the right - now this is a good swarve offroader! £40,000+ new. VW Touareg. bit sluggish on the roads, but ive seen those guys on that website take it in the sea many times, drive it thru swamps, iced over rivers, up 50-degree steep mountain roads - at speed. amazing, adjustable ride hights ON THE MOVE, - this beast can have the same ride height thats standard on all military vehicles - thats high! (in my books!)



It is a decent vehical until you have to go real off roading. It got beat out in the testing phases by bascially everything.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2006)

Lets see what cheered me up today:

Talked my wife into going golfing with me for the first time tomorrow. It will be fun, even though she has never played and I have to teach her.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 23, 2006)

i've never played either.......

and what cheered me up? getting up early and doing absolutely nothing 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 23, 2006)

Golfings great fun, my uncle taught me a few years back but I havent really been since then.

Getting up and planning the entire schedule for my day cheered me up. Which is sad.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 23, 2006)

Alot of my friends like to golf. My dad tried teaching me.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 23, 2006)

no classes tomorrow, i can sltay up all night


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Alot of my friends like to golf. My dad tried teaching me.



Good for you. I love playing golf as well and I took my wife for the first time today and started teaching her. Im gonna go and play with some pals from work tomorrow after work. I have a beautiful course about a 5 minute walk from place.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2006)

i've never seen the attraction myself.......

what cheered me up? going to annother local steam rally where they had the replica Puffing Devil, which for those of you who don't know was the world's first sucessful self-propelled vehicle, and yes, you guessed it, she was built in Cornwall, by a Cornishman  and getting into email contact with a girl i aint seen in a while........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 24, 2006)

That wasnt the show at Boconnick was it..?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2006)

yes, yes it was, we go every year..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 24, 2006)

Ah, my mum and dad went to see my Uncle and his miniature engine.  I would have gone, but I was washing my hair.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2006)

having a very pleasant bike ride in very pleasant company.........


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> having a very pleasant bike ride in very pleasant company.........



Awww, you and CC on a tandem bike!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2006)

Riding amoungst the sheep...

The dog was fine after the operation to remove a tumour from her this morning.


----------



## Henk (Jul 26, 2006)

My dog has two, one on her tail and one on her back, we will get them removed later because they are not harmfull.

Having to sleep late for a change.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 27, 2006)

Sitting out side in beautiful weather drinking a Guiness.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 27, 2006)

Filing my application for High school


----------



## Pisis (Jul 27, 2006)

They published one of my photographs in the local newspaper - I recieved $20 for it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 27, 2006)

Having only a mild headache


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 27, 2006)

Enjoying my vacation!8)


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2006)

England bowled out Pakistan for 119 (Harmison took 6 for 19, Panasar 3 for 21 and a run out)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 27, 2006)

Hell yeah that was some good stuff...


----------



## Pisis (Jul 27, 2006)

Gnomey said:
 

> Harmison, Panasar


Those are English players?  Sounds very much Pakistanese...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2006)

Panasar is Sikh and Harmison is from Yorkshire.

CC you might be interested in this site... Cricinfo.com - The Home of Cricket


----------



## Pisis (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Dude, he's just 3 years older then me and he looks like he's 40 or something...


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 27, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Riding amoungst the sheep...
> 
> QUOTE] were you the pleasant company riding with lanc


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 27, 2006)

Another good cricket site for you, CC is www.stickcricket.com


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> Gnomey said:
> 
> 
> > Riding amoungst the sheep...
> ...


Nope, CC probably was and the sheep were along for the ride...


----------



## plan_D (Jul 27, 2006)

_"Sounds very much Pakistanese..."_

You mean Pakistani, right?


----------



## Pisis (Jul 27, 2006)

OK, I mean excatly that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2006)

The commissary getting my favorite iced tea in today.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2006)

Ha, that cheered me up. On the cricket highlights yesterday Strauss nearly said Pakis, but cunningly managed to cover it up with Pakistani batsmen. So obvious he wasnt gonna say that though


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2006)

Missed that. England bowling out Pakistan and winning by an innings and 120 runs.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2006)

The temp dropping to almost bearable.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 29, 2006)

my grandpa is leaving the hospital in a few days


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 29, 2006)

Coming home.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2006)

Fixing to make myself a nice roast with garlic, liquid smoke and apples.

Next weekend though is going to be the best:

I am making an 8lb Prime Rib with baked potatos. UMMMM I cant wait. Ill take pictures!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 30, 2006)

eating my mom's chocolate cake, i accidentaly poured some caramel she made on it and the cake actually absorbed it, it tastes awesome


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 31, 2006)

I saw this videoclip about liquid plummer and french food.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7gWAHwzhtk_


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 31, 2006)

Had a party round mine last night and there was hardly any clearing up to do


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2006)

going on holiday for a few days, had a fantastic time i loved it........


----------



## plan_D (Jul 31, 2006)

Must have been a dump party, MM.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 31, 2006)

Not exactly today, but the other day at Phoenix Rock a group of chavs came up and started on us becasue apparently we was gonna do them in with a crow bar. However as we blatently didnt have one, they started to walk away. But then another chav with a burberry hat (must have been the head chav of the area) came up and told the other chavs to fight us, but half of them didnt want to and the simple organisation of their small scummy social group collapsed humourously as they all started fighting each other. Oh how I laughed.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 31, 2006)

It's always amusing when things like that happen. It's a shame you didn't have a crowbar, because if I were you and I did have one ... they'd have been dead on the floor.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 31, 2006)

I had a bottle of Lucozade in a carrier bag... that might have hurt if theyd had started causing trouble


----------



## plan_D (Jul 31, 2006)

Was it glass?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 31, 2006)

No, but I see that as an advantage...the plastic wouldnt shatter upon first impact, thus containing the liquid for far longer, keeping the weight of the bottle and allowing more damage. Its like the snooker ball in a sock idea, but with a bottle in a carrier bag.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2006)

i wish i could've gone to pheonix rock i had a hell of a time last year, but alas i was in weston super mare........


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 31, 2006)

Bought a P-51D model today and got to see a lot of people I knew.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2006)

Looking into flights so I can go away finally...


----------



## Henk (Jul 31, 2006)

Getting the little money the boss payed into my account. Now I have more than I had.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 31, 2006)

That is generally what happens when you get paid.


----------



## Henk (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes, but if you know how much I needed it then you would understand.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 31, 2006)

I finally bought my first car... Woohoo !

It's a 1997 Ford Ranger (Rear Wheel Drive, not 4 x 4) with 77,677 Kms. I gave them a $500 account out of a $6,370 bill. I'll bring a check to the car dealer on Wednesday... And leave with my fully paid car.

For our European friends that (may be) never saw a Ranger before, here is a picture... (Mine is green though.)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 31, 2006)

Booooo pickups (just not my type, you understand).

Congrats though!


----------



## Maestro (Jul 31, 2006)

What's wrong with pickups ? They are though, can carry a lot of things and don't drink soooooo much gas.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2006)

it looks stupid....

what cheered me up? laying a cable into my room so i'm now laying in bed on the laptop on the net yeah


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2006)

Wireless >> Cable can sit anywhere in the house (or garden) and browse the web...

I am going on holiday for 2 weeks in a week (or maybe 2 depending on when I book the flights).


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2006)

Pretty nice, We get the Ranger over here but its not very hardcore, we get small engines and uglier styling. 

Well nothing had cheered me up until I just realised im 17 very soon...Counting down the days...And an Evanescence song from their new album which got accidentally leaked is awesome...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2006)

> Wireless



too expensive so i've gotta sit at the end of a 30m phone line we got off the nice BT man for free......


----------



## Maestro (Aug 1, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Pretty nice, We get the Ranger over here but its not very hardcore, we get small engines and uglier styling.



Yeah, it must be because of the thight European streets... You can't go in the middle of Paris (for example) with a full-size Ford F-150 (the biggest friggin pickup I ever saw of my life... but the one that works the best in the snow). But with a Yaris, you can.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2006)

Yup thats the main part, plus the Europeans dont really get the whole pick-up thing. I quite like them myself though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2006)

what the hell's the point in them? and what's wrong with smaller cars maybe the Americans could start using them?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2006)

Just get a wireless router lanc, there only around £20...

Booked my holiday flights


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 1, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> what the hell's the point in them? and what's wrong with smaller cars maybe the Americans could start using them?


Its a small pickup which is a lot more useful over here since I don't think you realize the scope of distances over ask Maestro how close he is to the next town or if he goes north when does habitation cease its a good vehicle that you can go fishing hunting to the beach whatever carry most everything you need and is cheap to run and operate


----------



## Maestro (Aug 1, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> what the hell's the point in them? and what's wrong with smaller cars maybe the Americans could start using them?



Their point is to carry a lot of things (or bigger things) in a single run... While you would need either many runs in a smaller car or to rent a truck.

Talking about rentals... I'm going to help my sister to move her stuff to her new apartment next Wednesday.  

And why would we (because Canadians are like Americans on that point) start using smaller cars ? We got enough space to drive big cars.

And we _need_ big cars. Think about it, in England, if you receive 10cm of snow, schools and maybe even airports are closed. But here, if we receive 30cm of snow, we still have to go to work. You'll never manage to get to work with a Mini in 30cm of snow.

Capiche ?


----------



## Maestro (Aug 1, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> ask Maestro how close he is to the next town or if he goes north when does habitation cease



Well, it's not _that_ bad where I live. Northward, you got two town near mine (5 or 10 minutes in car)... Then you need to drive during 30 minutes to get to the next one.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 1, 2006)

its a little warm 37 and heres a pic of me diving into some nice clean fresh water in an old quarry at 3 in the afternoon cost $8. including fuel in europe I'd be beating people off with a club to get to the water


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Just get a wireless router lanc, there only around £20...
> 
> Booked my holiday flights



where the hell've you seen them for £20? bearing in mind we can't but stuff on the net the receivers are like £20 the actual router's like £80! not worth it for the one laptop when i've already layed the cable...........


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2006)

Overclockers UK Cable Routers

Overclockers UK Access Points

Those should help you...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

not really but thanks all the same, like i said we can't buy stuff off the internet.........

what cheered me up, getting to use the jack hammer today, even if it is bloody hard work, and doing some more driving..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 2, 2006)

lanc why dont you get your own debit card and buy stuff with that...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

because for that i'd need to get on the internet and i can't do that until i get one of them routers, it's a never ending circle of horror........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 2, 2006)

Or just pop into the bank and do it the old fashioned way


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

you're right they'd more than likely have a router i could steal


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats the sprit!


----------



## Henk (Aug 2, 2006)

I got a Visa Electron Debut Card, but I do not have enough money in it to actually buy stuff.

Going to the doctor at last for the horrible flu I got, no taste, I feel like a train drove over me, not being able to eat anything and not getting any sleep.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 3, 2006)

and that cheered you up


----------



## Henk (Aug 3, 2006)

Lanc if you felt the way I did you would also be glad you went to the doctor to feel better.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 3, 2006)

I get my paycheque in about 3 hours.......


----------



## Henk (Aug 3, 2006)

Sounds like someone can not wait and really needs it.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 4, 2006)

The Reading and Religion exams i took today were easy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 4, 2006)

watching the Jeremy Kyle show (jerry springer without the fighting), today's topic- "My Fiance married my dad" classic stuff.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 4, 2006)

Fixed the lawnmower...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 4, 2006)

did you then follow through and actually use the lawnmower  and myself, doing more driving.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 4, 2006)

Heck yes I did! Ahh, the many uses of cable ties.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2006)

Miracles happen...

Got Call of Duty 2 today...


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 4, 2006)

Getting drunk with mates- PUI right now


----------



## Henk (Aug 5, 2006)

Wishing my mom happy birthday allthough it was 4am here and 7pm in Tacoma where she is.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 5, 2006)

Hanging around with some guys from the USA that I randomly met last night. They were desperate for some nice place to go to, so Ishowed them the Prague nicest spot - the Cross Club. Funny that they were from US but one girl was originally Russian, one Indian, the guy was polish and the other one was the only native Yankee there.


----------



## Henk (Aug 5, 2006)

Getting home at last from work.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 5, 2006)

Alonso and Schumacher being well back on the grid as a result of penalties, which should make for an interesting race...


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 5, 2006)

Pisis said:


> the Cross Club



hmm, sounds a bit sus to me..


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2006)

Got my digital camera back from the shop after putting it in June...


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 5, 2006)

The hilarious (maybe it was just me) thread on cooking here...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 5, 2006)

What is "sus"? I didn't find it in the vocabulary...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 5, 2006)

CC there are no interesting FI races.......

and sus is short for suspect.........


----------



## Pisis (Aug 5, 2006)

OK, thanks Sheeplover... err, I mean Lanc.


----------



## Henk (Aug 5, 2006)

He he he.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 5, 2006)

a friend came back from france today, yey!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 5, 2006)

A French Lamb?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 5, 2006)

I finished doing a Revell He-177, jut not painted yet


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 6, 2006)

no pisis, as farmers we have a whole other reason for hating the French, never buy French produce 

a friend inadvertantly giving me a good laugh, although i later realised i was kinda laughing at myself


----------



## Pisis (Aug 6, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> hmm, sounds a bit sus to me..


so this American girl emailed me and she _"...desperately wants to see me..."_


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 6, 2006)

love the new siggy pisis....

and eating some more of the world's best fudge.........


----------



## Henk (Aug 6, 2006)

We export three quarters of our best produce to the US and other countries, because of the money.

Getting home from work to be able to relax.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks Lanc.


----------



## Clave (Aug 6, 2006)

This cheered me up beyond belief:







I even forgot about the bullshit at work for a while....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 6, 2006)

why did that cheer you up so much?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2006)

Button won his first race... Which was quite pleasing especially as both Micheal Shumacher and Alonzo retired.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2006)

Well done to Button but I dont think it was much of a genuine win. Lots of luck involved. Cracking race though


----------



## Crippen (Aug 7, 2006)

yup sure was a crackin race. Did you see Mr Button on Top gear a couple of weeks ago? (love that programme, so funny).

Anyway, what cheered me up....... I got my euros, off to Rome on Saturday woohoo!!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 7, 2006)

*YEAH!* I went to a job interview today, they've accepted me, so now I'm working for an American company - my salary is very high for a local standard and for the small amount of work I do... Also I have another benefits, hehehehe. 

Today I just started my business career - and all of that just thanks to my good English skills and still without even being graduated from the High School... LMAO.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2006)

Well done Pisis...

Go on holiday on Wednesday...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 7, 2006)

TY!


----------



## Maestro (Aug 7, 2006)

Pisis said:


> *YEAH!* I went to a job interview today, they've accepted me, so now I'm working for an American company - my salary is very high for a local standard and for the small amount of work I do... Also I have another benefits, hehehehe.
> 
> Today I just started my business career - and all of that just thanks to my good English skills and still without even being graduated from the High School... LMAO.



Some peoples are really lucky bastards... 

Just kidding. Well done, Pisis.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 7, 2006)

Congrats mate!


----------



## Henk (Aug 7, 2006)

Yes congrats Pisis.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 8, 2006)

finding out mum finished the painting i was supposed to be doing yeah!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 8, 2006)

Pisis said:


> *YEAH!* I went to a job interview today, they've accepted me, so now I'm working for an American company - my salary is very high for a local standard and for the small amount of work I do... Also I have another benefits, hehehehe.
> 
> Today I just started my business career - and all of that just thanks to my good English skills and still without even being graduated from the High School... LMAO.


great work? salaries here suck, junior pilots in our national carrier get only $1000 a month


----------



## Pisis (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone! 8)
Well actually I don't get that much per Month, Looma, but still I get enough for a student's salary. Not every student here gets that much... On the top of it, I was asked to do some translation, which will raise the current lavel of my account, hehehe.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2006)

Surely $1,000 a month is a high wage in the Phillipines. The average British wage is £22,000 a year, which is around $37,000 USD. But you have to take into account that our cost of living is much higher than in America so relative our wages are no much higher than American wages. Although, I do like to confuse and upset some of my American friends when I tell them I'm on around $14 a hour. Which is true (£7.20 a hour for ten hours, £8.50 up to 40 hours, and if I work over 40, every hour is £9.60) , but relative to British cost of living it's no better than being on $7 a hour in America.

Anyway, what I'm saying is, the cost of living in the Phillipines must be low. So, a wage of $1,000 USD in the Phillipines must be around £2,000 - £3,000 in Great Britain, relative to cost of living.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 8, 2006)

OK, I'll tell. It is $1,500 for 3 Months + bonuses + benefits on public transportation cellphone bill. That's it. Another $200 I'll get for that translation. 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2006)

England beating Pakistan in the 3rd Test and wrapping up the series...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 8, 2006)

...so, what's the current score? 2-1 for P?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2006)

2-0 England with one test to play...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2006)

Hell yeah, England are playing brilliantly this series...Pakistan dont half get themselves in to some hilarious run-outs though


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2006)

They seem a bit suicidal on their running  Inzi falling over his own stumps was funny as well.

Holiday tomorrow


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 8, 2006)

I took the weekend off and went to Birch Lake Saskatchewan, I got pretty pissed, it was a dark night and I tripped and fell in between a boat trailer.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 8, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Anyway, what I'm saying is, the cost of living in the Phillipines must be low. So, a wage of $1,000 USD in the Phillipines must be around £2,000 - £3,000 in Great Britain, relative to cost of living.



Yeah, Plan_D is right.

For example, in my security company, we are paid $12.55 CND an hour. If you do your 40 hours a week, you get $2008.00 CND a month...

Now, knowing that Federal gouvernment *and* Provincial gouvernment *and* Union take approximately 50% of my pay check, it leaves me with a tiny little $1004.00 CND a month. Which makes (actually) exactly $896.11 USD a month. Yikes !

But that's approximately the average salary in Québec.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 9, 2006)

yes cost of living here is very low, in some cases you can live on $20 a week
but the management sucks and you never really get rich here


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 9, 2006)

heading out onto dartmoor for two days tomorrow.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 9, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> I took the weekend off and went to Birch Lake Saskatchewan, I got pretty pissed, it was a dark night and I tripped and fell in between a boat trailer.


Ah, JTF-2's finest, eh? 

Doesn't even have the sense to fall into the boat. Pfffff...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 9, 2006)

Dont even ask me about the cow tipping


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 9, 2006)

Taking 3rd place in a local Army Aviation Assosiation of America golf tournament today.

Hell Yeah!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 9, 2006)

i've never seen the point in golf, all them colourful wollen jumpers.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 9, 2006)

They only wear those in England. We wear normal clothes over here when we play.

The game is really fun, you have to try it to understand it.

I can say the same thing about cricket you know...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 9, 2006)

Sometimes I play minigolf with my friends on the beach. 
_Ich gratuliere dich, Chris!_ 8)
BTW, how many players played there, three? No, just kidding.  Outstanding effort!


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 9, 2006)

Nothfink


----------



## Henk (Aug 9, 2006)

Only working 2 hours.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2006)

Pisis said:


> BTW, how many players played there, three? No, just kidding.  Outstanding effort!





I know it makes me wonder as well! 

No seriously there were 24 teams total.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 10, 2006)

How much members does a team have? Three?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 11, 2006)

getting back off the moor after quite a nice walk...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2006)

Pisis said:


> How much members does a team have? Three?



4 per team.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 13, 2006)

Nothing at all....Wanna go back to my girlfriends...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 13, 2006)

made myself one bitchin' sandwich 8)


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 13, 2006)

Canada qualified for the World Cup of Rugby beating the US Eagles 56-7


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, I caught that on the news this morning. I didn't even know we had a national rugby team.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 14, 2006)

Me neither...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 15, 2006)

waking up to realise my unpleasant dream was just a dream........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 15, 2006)

sorry about this, it's just that i really wanted to make the 1000th post in this thread  which is annother thing that cheered me up so it's still ok


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2006)

Only having 3 more days till I fly to Paris.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 15, 2006)

Cool! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 15, 2006)

we might be going to the UK Fireworks Championships tomorrow night out in Plymouth Hoe, it's one of the biggest competitions in the world and in this, it's 10th year the last 9 champions fight it out to be the Champion-of-Champions, plus they're going for a world record attempt of the most rockets launched at the same time... get this, 55,000 rockets! plus it's free to watch


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm still in the Med, on holiday.

The ground was shaking here in Malta last night because of all the fireworks...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 15, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> we might be going to the UK Fireworks Championships tomorrow night out in Plymouth Hoe, it's one of the biggest competitions in the world and in this, it's 10th year the last 9 champions fight it out to be the Champion-of-Champions, plus they're going for a world record attempt of the most rockets launched at the same time... get this, 55,000 rockets! plus it's free to watch



I went to that about 2 years ago, I thought it was pretty average. Nothing special.


Top Gear magazine's list of the 100 sexiest cars contains 34 Italian cars, by far the majority...Hell yeah...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 16, 2006)

i had another dream last night and it was very, very pleasant, i saw just possibly the most beautiful woman i've ever seen and she was totally in to me, but that wasn't the best bit, the best bit was all the time travel, staying in a big tent and the camper van...........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 16, 2006)

kickin this little *****'s ***


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> i had another dream last night and it was very, very pleasant, i saw just possibly the most beautiful woman i've ever seen and she was totally in to me, but that wasn't the best bit, the best bit was all the time travel, staying in a big tent and the camper van...........



We dont need to hear about your wet dreams!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 16, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> i had another dream last night and it was very, very pleasant, i saw just possibly the most beautiful woman i've ever seen and she was totally in to me, but that wasn't the best bit, the best bit was all the time travel, staying in a big tent and the camper van...........




Totally into you? You mean she had a dirty great **** and was giving you anal sex? 


Not only did my tshirt come this morning, but mum said she'd pay for it for me and put £10 back in my bank so I can buy another one...  And I get to buy a nice coat as well...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 16, 2006)

lanc, we don't want to hear about your transexual fantasies. And CC, you're a spoilt brat - like all Emos.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 16, 2006)

At least I dont complain about problems that dont exist  And being an only child is more reason for being spoiled than being an Emo...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 16, 2006)

Being an Emo wouldn't make you spoilt. But all Emos are spoilt upper-middle class or high-class young adults with perfect lives and nothing to complain about. The diary of Emos reads "Cried today, cried yesterday, and I'll cry again tomorrow"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 16, 2006)

With a bit of wrist slashing in between.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh no, remember it's not real. They would never kill themselves because they do actually realise their life is perfect. They just want more, and more, and more attention. What's the deal with being in touch with your emotions!?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 17, 2006)

seeing the fireworks last night, f*cking amazing........


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2006)

SCUBA diving tomorrow...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 17, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We dont need to hear about your wet dreams!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 17, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> SCUBA diving tomorrow...


That sounds cool, too!





Earning an extra cash $25 today!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 18, 2006)

Ummmm....something did...cant remember what...Oh yeah, the new pictures on my wall look awesome.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2006)

Pisis said:


> That sounds cool, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was and that cheered me up today...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 18, 2006)

setting off a banger.... it's the little things you know......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 19, 2006)

getting a new family mobile.........


----------



## Pisis (Aug 19, 2006)

Family?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 19, 2006)

yeah you know how it goes, the baisic building block of society, traditionally comprising a mother and a father, with the possible inclusion of siblings, beyond this there are countless other family members, when they took you out of the test tube the guys in white coats at the lab might've tried to convince you you had a family once........


----------



## Pisis (Aug 19, 2006)

I still don't get it. do you mean you have only one cell phone for the whole family?


----------



## Pisis (Aug 20, 2006)

I bought these 6 models in a sale. All together they costed $15,45! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 20, 2006)

i've never seen the point in doing 1:144 fighters

and he's the mobile situation in the family 

my sister has her mobile that her ex got her when they were going out, that's her's and she pays for it... most of the time...

that leaves 3 of us in the immediate family, we can forget my mum as she'd never be able to get to grips with a mobile phone, so whenever me or my dad went out somewhere we'd take the "family mobile" so we could ring home or be contacted still, and all the family could use it, but yesterday we picked up annother "family mobile" so when me and dad are out together but doing separate things, like today, we can still contact each other.......


----------



## Pisis (Aug 20, 2006)

OK. I understand. The problem is that Czechs aren't only the largest conmsumers of beer per capita in the whole World, its youth the largest consumers of weed per capita in Europe but also biggest owners of cell phones in the Europe, with some 1.33 mobile per citizen. Me currently have two - personal and business. 

And I don't see the point of building 1/144's as well but 1) a modern jet in 1/144 scale is as big as a 1/72 warbird and 2) I bought them because they were 1.9$ each and I will train my scratchbuilt skills on them.


----------



## Crippen (Aug 22, 2006)

I got my Rome pictures back...that was cheery!
Yer Mancunians are one of the top texters I read somewhere, that doesn't surprise me at all, everyone seems to have one or more moblies each, they are going off all over the place. I have a works one and a personal one. Im a text and e mail junkie im afraid, plus I never leave the house without my MP3. Is it a sign of the times?
Hugs to all Cripps


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 23, 2006)

I never leave without my iPod, gotta have music on demand. Especially when im travelling with mum and she has her infuriating music on 

The other day I shot a highly pressurised can with my .177...As soon as I get the video ill upload it, some entrance wound....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 23, 2006)

Pisis said:


> I bought these 6 models in a sale. All together they costed $15,45! 8)


nice 
wish we had those brands up here
My sis's fever is almost gone
and i finished an Italeri Do-217K


----------



## Twitch (Aug 23, 2006)

My Packard getting a trophy yesterday in "best original car" category in a show. 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 23, 2006)

having a nice day out in tavistock cycling around.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 23, 2006)

Going camping tomorrow...which should be fun...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 24, 2006)

I finally finished Jane Eyre and started the work I've got for it.. School starts Monday, I'd best get to work!

Errr being back is nice, even though I know I'm not highly held here anymore, refreshing change from Barryboys.co.uk Hi everyone. *Waves*


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 24, 2006)

my sis is fine!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 24, 2006)

8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 25, 2006)

getting my results yesterday


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2006)

Getting completely pissed lastnight and having an awesome time camping...and getting £100 from my dad for my GCSE results.


----------



## Crippen (Aug 25, 2006)

getting pissed and a £100 woohoo! nice CC

For me.....getting a ticket for tomorrows MCFC v ARESNAL game. please pray for my boys, if you have a free moment before 5.15 tomorrow.
Plus getting the home shirt......woohoo! bless me.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 25, 2006)

Getting pissed with 40 Americans that my job is to take care of... I hang out with them, teach them about Czech history and stuff and I'm paid for that. Hehehehe!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 26, 2006)

Got a new t-shirt, and a few cards from people congratulating me on my GCSE's. I have a feeling mum phoned and emailed everyone she knew as soon as she found out.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 26, 2006)

Excellent.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 26, 2006)

jesus christ you got cards 

and going navy days, laughing at the accents of the Americans on USS Elrod


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 26, 2006)

Yep, and loads of emails from various people.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 26, 2006)

An La-5 (or maybe a 7, can't tell) woke me up because flying about 10 metres above my house. I really have to find out what is going on, if she's stationed at our airfield, I'm going to take a lot of pictures!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2006)

Felipe Massa won the Turkish Grand Prix...Great stuff. And to cap it off Schuey couldn't pass Alonso...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2006)

getting a desk and chair for my room..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2006)

I could do with a desk but theres no room, and the only chair I have is from an old Metro


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 28, 2006)

Pisis said:


> An La-5 (or maybe a 7, can't tell) woke me up because flying about 10 metres above my house. I really have to find out what is going on, if she's stationed at our airfield, I'm going to take a lot of pictures!


if that was here the air force will still use it


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 28, 2006)

It's no longer my birthday


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 28, 2006)

Only 24 more days in the Army!

Well atleast till I go on my terminal leave.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 28, 2006)

Good old short-timer. Congrats man. Your short calendar is probably looking real good.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 28, 2006)

The only thing that sucks is the fact that since I am less than 30 days out they will not let me work on aircraft or fly anymore. That sucks.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 28, 2006)

I saw this picture this morning and had a good chuckle.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 28, 2006)

that's pretty cool 

and adler why wont they let you fly or work on the aircraft now?


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 28, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2006)

Got my Leuchars ticket...


----------



## Henk (Aug 28, 2006)

Being promoted to permanent and not casual at the place I work and meaning I will pay more and this month, it is more than four times as much as last month's pay. Very glad about that.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 28, 2006)

Finished work at 6am and now I have 3 days off.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 29, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The only thing that sucks is the fact that since I am less than 30 days out they will not let me work on aircraft or fly anymore. That sucks.


That sucks!



Henk said:


> Being promoted to permanent and not casual at the place I work and meaning I will pay more and this month, it is more than four times as much as last month's pay. Very glad about that.


Congrats, mate!



loomaluftwaffe said:


> Pisis said:
> 
> 
> > An La-5 (or maybe a 7, can't tell) woke me up because flying about 10 metres above my house. I really have to find out what is going on, if she's stationed at our airfield, I'm going to take a lot of pictures!
> ...


LOL


----------



## Henk (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks Pisis.

Getting home to be able to relax.


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 30, 2006)

Catching a good knock down on a fire. Despite the Maroons.  

Sorting there were no "crispy critters", as we were initially told there were victims, inside made it even better.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 30, 2006)

The original Gone in 60 Seconds...Damn good...


----------



## Glider (Aug 31, 2006)

My son was invited to shoot with the National Squad in Archery. I would love to say that he was invited to be part of the squad but no, he was helping on the range and was invited to join them in a shoot.

What cheered me up was that he didn't come last, he came 11th out of 15.

Whats depressed me, is that he hasn't stopped talking about it since I came home.


----------



## Glider (Aug 31, 2006)

Henk said:


> Being promoted to permanent and not casual at the place I work and meaning I will pay more and this month, it is more than four times as much as last month's pay. Very glad about that.



Well done


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2006)

My youngest brother went of too boarding school so I won't have to hear him play drums every 10 mins...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 1, 2006)

throwing a bug at some fag in my school


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2006)

I actually have a cricket match tomorrow for once...


----------



## Crippen (Sep 1, 2006)

I got through my first week in a new job and it went really well.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2006)

Just a relaxing beautiful day spent well with my wife.


----------



## Erich (Sep 1, 2006)

well Chris you sure can't beat that ! I've got another hour and then out the door with my babe'

just received today a wonderful package from ace of the 352nd fg Al Rigby. signed profile, 2 signed scans I made for him and 2 unexepcted photos signed from him to me ........... yes it is a good day besides answering several of my tedious questions.

E ~


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2006)

Damn you I never get anything like that back when I send them letters and what not. What the hell is the key to it?


----------



## Hot Space (Sep 1, 2006)

I thought as it was September, that it was time for me to take my bath but it didn't won't to go anywhere........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 2, 2006)

finding out that omebody has been hiding a machete in my room


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 2, 2006)

Freak dancing is always nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2006)

The Scottish football team actually won (and convincingly at that) today. 6-0 against the Faroe Islands


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 2, 2006)

getting back from holiday at the Great Dorset Steam Fair, freaking amazing as ever, one of if not the best event of it's kind in the world..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 2, 2006)

Steam fair...Yawn...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 2, 2006)

nowhere else in the world can you see two engines with a total of 16 nominal horse power pull a 200+ ton trailer up a 1:12 gradient, not just steam though, amazing night life, plenty of tractors, military vehicles and classic cars, all working exibits too, 400 acres of steamy fun, during the show it becomes in effect the 3rd largest town in Dorset and even has it's own radio station.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 2, 2006)

Becasue nowhere else in the world wants to see that...  Classic cars yes, Military vehicles ok, but as a general rule steam fairs stink to high hell and you get filthy within an hour or so...Each to their own, but I find them extremely dull and pointless...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 2, 2006)

but this's different as they're not just sitting there doing nothing, they're all working as they would've 100 years ago and this's one of the only places you can still see stuff like that, nowhere else in the world can you see 6 ploughing engines working one feild at the same time!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 2, 2006)

I can see that would be interesting for some, doesnt float my boat though...Id rather see a Challenger 2 mindlessly blowing stuff up, much more fun 

My Uncle built a scale model traction engine from scratch (about 6 feet long, 3-4 feet high) and its really ott...He went to that fair, drove all the way up there with the engine, went all the way back to Redruth and picked up his caravan, and the same on the way back...too much effort...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 2, 2006)

dude one man ships his 10 ton engine from New Zealand just for the event! it's so expensive though he can only afford it once every ten years, this really os one of the biggest events in the world it's worth the effort to say you're part of it!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 2, 2006)

I ship my 10-ton engine everywhere I go but that never makes the news


----------



## Erich (Sep 2, 2006)

Adler my friend am not sure why things come off the way they do. I always approach with an open mind and ask some pretty simple basic questions with full understanding I may never hear from these vets. I am though a member of the 352nd, 355th and the 339th fg's as a freind so that probably gives a little clout, plus the extrememe interest I have had for many a year. guess throwing in 10.-25.00 US does help as well though most US vets do not want the monies, just a afew bucks to cover return postage.

just received 2 neat e-mails from former 356th fg pilots with enounters with Me 262's during 44-45 yesterday and this morn. Some very interesting highlights I will present in the Piston engine over 262 thread soon ......


----------



## Erich (Sep 2, 2006)

hey just got off my road bike busting out 45 miles in the smoke from the local forest fires and sure enough another package came from a P-51 ground attack ace from the 355th fg............. ah yes life is groovy man

E ~


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 3, 2006)

sounds good 

having a nice conversation with a friend that's been away for a while........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2006)

Felt good being back in school again...for some reason


----------



## Henk (Sep 4, 2006)

I only loved it to see all the new girls and see how the girls look after the holiday, those who lost weight and those who left their boy friends.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2006)

we'll have quite a few new girls this year as we've a lesbian... i mean all girls school nearby, so who knows, maybe one of them will be an aircraft fanatic


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 5, 2006)

finished assembling an Academy Ju-87G


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2006)

Finally got my jacket and belt, more than a week after the first delivery was attempted...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2006)

several things, one of which was racing my two computers, on my laptop i was downloading a 22meg .NET program on a 1 meg connection, on my desktop i was burning 550megs onto a data disk at 10x speed, so who finished first? the burning...........


----------



## Twitch (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah, the guy is here to refinish my deck, gazebo and jacuzzi!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> several things, one of which was racing my two computers, on my laptop i was downloading a 22meg .NET program on a 1 meg connection, on my desktop i was burning 550megs onto a data disk at 10x speed, so who finished first? the burning...........




You need to get out more


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> The Scottish football team actually won (and convincingly at that) today. 6-0 against the Faroe Islands



Yeah but look at who they were playing against! 

Germany, England, France, Italy or Czech would have pulverised them 10-0 or worse!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2006)

That is why there was a  at the end...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 6, 2006)

Finding out there's a £500 prize for the person who gets the best/most interesting work experience placement next year. Any suggestions? That money is mine


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> That is why there was a  at the end...



Oops missed that!

Oh well if you really want to talk about lopsided victories. I just got finished watching Germany demolish San Morino in there 2nd qualifying match. 

The final score was 13-0.

 

 

Anyhow lets see what cheered me up?

That today was my last official day in the Army. I start my clearing on Monday and in 2 weeks I am a civilian.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 6, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Oops missed that!
> 
> Oh well if you really want to talk about lopsided victories. I just got finished watching Germany demolish San Morino in there 2nd qualifying match.
> 
> ...


now you get culture shock you rarely get the same teamwork from co workers you'll have experienced in the Army


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Oops missed that!
> 
> Oh well if you really want to talk about lopsided victories. I just got finished watching Germany demolish San Morino in there 2nd qualifying match.
> 
> ...



Nothing as bad as the Aussies qualifying for the World Cup - 33-0/30-0 etc against the Pacific Islanders...


----------



## Pisis (Sep 7, 2006)

Passed the first exam - Paedagogics. 
for "A" and "B" (spoken / written).


But I still have to do 4 more (Psychology, Literature, Biology and *Mathemtaics!!!*)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> now you get culture shock you rarely get the same teamwork from co workers you'll have experienced in the Army



Not worried about it. When it comes to working on aircraft you need team work most of the time anyhow.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 7, 2006)

well yesterday what cheered me up was making a new friend ont he first day back at school, and today? getting my timetable was nice, even if on two days i do have 3 maths lessons 

and CC i thought that was just a grant you can get if you've got a really good placement and there are several available not just the one......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 7, 2006)

Nah I think its just the one...why would they give a grant for a good placement? The £500 would be handy for flights to Italy and accomodation but thats too much of a risk 

And my timetable's better than yours. The only triple lesson I have is photography which is creative and involves communication with everyone, and not stuck practically silently in the same room for 3 hours 

Oh, and yesterday I done some quiz that said my inner European is an Italian. Loving and Passionate, I show the world what culture really is...couldn't be more true.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 8, 2006)

Post some of your photos then, CC!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2006)

Yeap would love to see them as well.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 8, 2006)

I've only had one photography lesson, and havent taken any photos yet. And probably wont do for a while. We're starting off with photography from self-made pinhole cameras, then we get to pick a photographer and attempt to recreate his work (for both Digital and Film cameras). Should be damn good once we're into it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 8, 2006)

i say pick Evan


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 8, 2006)

If it means I can get free passes to airshows then hell yeah, why not


----------



## evangilder (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey wait! *I* don't get free passes into airshows! Thanks for the compliment though


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME....*


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 9, 2006)

Happy BDay DerAdler. May the Lord bless you with cold beer, hot women, and money to to make up for short anatomy and little personality.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2006)

Best regards for a great b-day, Chris.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 9, 2006)

Fröhlichen Geburtstag, DerAdler!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 9, 2006)

you're all being very quick to assume it's not the simple and unprompted singing of that song that made him happy


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2006)

PA-474...

Happy Birthday Chris!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2006)

Going back to work next week! After 10.5 weeks of unemployment, I start on Tuesday.


----------



## Erich (Sep 9, 2006)

happy birthday Chris you punk ........  

Eric congrats getting back to work, what a relifef for you and the family

hey got another very cool little package from another P-51 pilot of the 355th fg B. Lyons, signed stuff and a short personal note............ah yes a fine day it is

rippin it up

E ~


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 9, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Going back to work next week! After 10.5 weeks of unemployment, I start on Tuesday.


now it'll take you a few weeks to get caught up but congrats it must be a load off your mind


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 9, 2006)

Congrats Eric!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks guys. It's a huge relief!


----------



## Maestro (Sep 10, 2006)

Congratulations, Evan !


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2006)

well done  well it's a little different to "congrats", so what;ll you be doing exactily?



> PA-474...



what do you mean by that? if you mean the BBMF lanc how did she cheer you up? and there's no - in it, RAF serials have it all as one PA474


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2006)

Congrats Eric, great to hear you are finally working again.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> well done  well it's a little different to "congrats", so what;ll you be doing exactily?
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean by that? if you mean the BBMF lanc how did she cheer you up? and there's no - in it, RAF serials have it all as one PA474


Yes, it actually was at Leuchars for the first time in 3 years as the weather as good enough...

Congrats Eric.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 10, 2006)

Levelling the One-Day series 2-2 with Pakistan...And Kubica finishing 3rd at Monza...


----------



## Pisis (Sep 10, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Going back to work next week! After 10.5 weeks of unemployment, I start on Tuesday.


8) Where do you start to work, if I may ask?



> What cheered you up today?


Apart of p0rn and seeing my girlfriend, who returned after ten days of vacation in Croatia (which naturally meant even more _action_), I bought seven 1/72 models:

LeO 451






Yakovlev Yak-3





Spitfire HF Mk.VI





Spitfire Mk.VB





Me 262 B-1a/U1





Polikarpov I-153





Tempest Mk.V





Each model was for 90 Czech Crowns ($4) except the Leo Potez, which was for CZK 129 ($5,80). That was total sum of $30 for seven 1/72 models, which is, I really think, a ****ing bargain!!! 8)

I also bought a new set of dumbbells, so I'll start to excersise again!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2006)

i dunno which pisis is mroe excited about, the sex or models  and myself? a very ammusing attempt at an electronics lesson  oh and my ex trying to avoid speaking to me by hugging one of her friends for ages, upon seeing exactily what she was trying to do i put on a painfully slow walk so she'd have to hug her for even longer just because she didn't wanna speak to me, serves her right, i found it bloody funny how immature she was being, so i was immature back


----------



## Pisis (Sep 11, 2006)

Just give her a paybeck - **** one of her good friends or something...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2006)

her only good friend i know also happens to be one of my good friends, and he's now going out with her  na, that was pleasure enough for now


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 11, 2006)

Despite feeling completely ill all day, Photography lessons are a blast.


----------



## Erich (Sep 13, 2006)

speaking of photography another neat signed pic this time from ace C. Burdick who is no longer signing anything due to ill health reasons. 7 kills although he is creidted in many sources as only having 5.5 kills. Flew this Mustang named " Do-Do", 356th fighter group. the glare was found on the original 361st fs negative and this pic is quite rare even with the nasty blind spot ''''''' cool !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice pic there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2006)

Just recieving a possible job offer from Dyncorp here in Germany for a very large sum of money!!!!!!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 14, 2006)

Good for you Chris!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 14, 2006)

what would you be doing there?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2006)

Working on Blackhawk helicopers. Same job I do now without the flying (unless I get a Maintenance Test Flight slot) but for whole lot more money.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 15, 2006)

That's cool but being not allowed to fly sucks @ss. Why did they actually forbid you to fly any more?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 15, 2006)

Had an awesome haircut...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 15, 2006)

spending 20 minutes on a maths simplification only to find i'd got it right! man that feels good.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2006)

Pisis said:


> That's cool but being not allowed to fly sucks @ss. Why did they actually forbid you to fly any more?



They did not forbid me from flying. I flew until I can not fly anymore. When you are 30 days out they dont let you fly anymore because you are too busy clearing and stuff like that. That is the only reason I have not flown in the last 30 days. I only have 7 more days left in the Army anyhow.

As for the civilian job I can not fly because only the Army pilots and Crew Chiefs fly the helicopters. I will just be a Civlian Technician working on them, unless I can get one of the Civiilian Test Flight slots. The company has like 2 Test Pilots and 2 Test Flight Crew Chiefs over here working.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 16, 2006)

finding the history homework easier than i was expecting.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 16, 2006)

Just phoned a friend, she was really out of breath...been out "riding" apparently...


----------



## Pisis (Sep 16, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> They did not forbid me from flying. I flew until I can not fly anymore. When you are 30 days out they dont let you fly anymore because you are too busy clearing and stuff like that. That is the only reason I have not flown in the last 30 days. I only have 7 more days left in the Army anyhow.
> 
> As for the civilian job I can not fly because only the Army pilots and Crew Chiefs fly the helicopters. I will just be a Civlian Technician working on them, unless I can get one of the Civiilian Test Flight slots. The company has like 2 Test Pilots and 2 Test Flight Crew Chiefs over here working.


So you simply won't be able to fly Blackhawks anymore? Or how? I still don't understand the whole thing...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2006)

That is just an army policy. I am not going to be in the Army anymore therefor I can not fly Army blackhawks anymore. Just like if you had a civilian pilots liscense you could not go and fly a Czech Mig. They will not let you.

As a civilian I can not fly Army Blackhawks anymore.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 17, 2006)

so buy a private one 

and going out in the kayak today and what do we see in the bay where i was paddeling? no less than 4 large Royal Naval ships including HMS Ocean, either HMS Albian or Bulwark (too far away to see which), a Frigate and a supply ship, a Chinook and sea king flew from Ocean and the marines were just going around in some landing craft, they didn't exactily look to be doing much but damn it was so cool to see..........


----------



## Pisis (Sep 20, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That is just an army policy. I am not going to be in the Army anymore therefor I can not fly Army blackhawks anymore. Just like if you had a civilian pilots liscense you could not go and fly a Czech Mig. They will not let you.
> 
> As a civilian I can not fly Army Blackhawks anymore.


OK, I thouigh so but wasn't sure. BTW, we don't have MiG's anymore... Gripens.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 20, 2006)

you must have some MiGs left? 

and getting my electronics folder for the year, freakin' huge.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2006)

Well according to Janes Defense the Czech 21 Základna Taktického Letectva (21 zTL) 211 TL which still has 12 Mig-21 because only 14 Grippen have been delivered so far. The Grippens are replacing the Mig-21s and once the next 21 Grippens have been delivered by 2009 the Mig-21 will be completly retired, but they are still some in service as of yet. The Czech also still has some Su-25s in service.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2006)

Off to uni tomorrow...


----------



## Henk (Sep 20, 2006)

Getting of from work.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 21, 2006)

table tennis starts again tonight..........


----------



## Pisis (Sep 21, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Well according to Janes Defense the Czech 21 Základna Taktického Letectva (21 zTL) 211 TL which still has 12 Mig-21 because only 14 Grippen have been delivered so far. The Grippens are replacing the Mig-21s and once the next 21 Grippens have been delivered by 2009 the Mig-21 will be completly retired, but they are still some in service as of yet. The Czech also still has some Su-25s in service.


Well, thanks for the info then, I thought the MiG's were totally withdrowned last year...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2006)

They are being withdrawn and will be completely very soon. They are just being smart about it, and not completly getting rid of them until all the Grippens are there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 22, 2006)

My Honorable Discharge from the US Army at 10 AM this morning.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 22, 2006)

congrats man  

not doing too bad in badminton.........


----------



## Henk (Sep 22, 2006)

Yup congrats Adler.

Getting of from work.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2006)

A good nights rest.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2006)

It was yesterday but anyway. Europe thrashing the Americans (again) at the Ryder Cup to give the 3 in a row and 5 out of the last 6... Equalled the record win set last time out of 18.5-9.5


----------



## Henk (Sep 25, 2006)

Blocking my mobile and blacklisting it to make it useless to the f*ckers who stole it.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2006)

Brutal. You're having a bad week Henk. Sure it wasn't your boss?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 26, 2006)

don't make him even more angry 

and seeing someone i didn't expect to see........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2006)

Bought me some piano music, and preparing to kick *** on HOI.


----------



## Henk (Sep 26, 2006)

No Lanc, it was the natives of South Africa that love to take other peoples stuff and are down right barbarians. Saying that cheered me up already.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 27, 2006)

Finally completed adding pictures to one side of my room...apart from my dodgy half-assed cutting around the beam, I think its pretty awesome.


----------



## Henk (Sep 28, 2006)

Getting a chair at last at work and some safety and also the boss not being there the whole day.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 28, 2006)

CC when most people do that they do it with pictures of their friends  i indeed have a few pictures of some mates by my bed..........


----------



## Erich (Sep 28, 2006)

Chris :

So the Dynacorp thing looks strong then ? ........... congrats on civilian life friend and hopefully the army will not need you in the near future as back under thier thumb.

two more pilot packages from the 356th fg came today...........Yee haw, oink, oink I am in hog heaven, which I had a digi I'd put this signed stuff up in no time. A Me 262 jet killer and the Mustangs wingman all in the same week .....
sending out to another guy in the same fg that popped an Ar 234 in 45, his wife was most charming on the phone this morn and of out of special interest
had her lovely face painted on the fuselage of his "hot rod" Stang during the war.

life is good !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2006)

Well hopefully. He sent me another email today and asked me to call him on Monday. Im hopen over 7 grand a month would be real nice!


----------



## Erich (Sep 28, 2006)

SWEET ! man I hope you get that job.........

private coming your way


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2006)

Good luck with that Chris.

All my lectures for the day were cancelled (the lecturer couldn't work PowerPoint)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 29, 2006)

Getting a massage at the Sauna today and then going to play 18 holes of golf in about a half hour.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 29, 2006)

Spent the whole aftrenoon with a Czech former RAF pilot Jan Wiener.
We went to a memorial of the Czechoslovak paratroopers who assasinated the SS chief Reinhard Heydrich in 1942 and to Lidice memorial, a place where a village completely burnt-out by the Nazis was.

I'll post pictures I took as soon as I get home and drag them into my PC...

Mr. Wiener is a unique person. I recommend you to see this movie about him: Fighter - Rottentomatoes.com - Comparison Shop


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 29, 2006)

geez adler 7K a month! good luck with that.........

and getting a postcard someone sent to me whilst on holiday one month ago


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 29, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> CC when most people do that they do it with pictures of their friends  i indeed have a few pictures of some mates by my bed..........




Having a whole room full of pictures of friends would be completely gay  I have the leavers day photo and a picture of the science group on my wall, thats it...Ive had enough of my friends after seeing them at school I wouldnt wanna see them at home too 

Today...hmmm...Doing light drawings in photography was kinda fun.


----------



## Maestro (Sep 29, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Getting a massage at the Sauna today and then going to play 18 holes of golf in about a half hour.



Was it the kind of Sauna where the girls give blowjobs ? I think they call it the "Massage with extra"...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 29, 2006)

Massage with a happy ending.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 30, 2006)

_*very*_ good news, next friday after i get off school early i'll travel to north devon to see one of my closest friends who i haven't seen in over a year, her parents have gone all weekend so she's having a party friday night and i shall be staying the rest of the weekend with her- can't wait!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2006)

and i found my remote last night, life is good, roll on friday!.......


----------



## evangilder (Oct 1, 2006)

I got an e-mail from a guy in Illinois thanking me for posting a picture on my website. I took a picture of a Cessna 172 at Santa Paula airport exactly one year ago today. It turns out that this airplane was the first airplane in this guy's logbook. He flew it in 1977. Nice to get e-mails like that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2006)

Cool


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2006)

Got slaughtered lastnight and somehow felt completely fine this morning. Even the tent collapsing on us during a torrential downpour was fun


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm cheered up today, because I'm looking forward to Lanc giving us a debrief of his weekend.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2006)

*EVANESCENCE - THE OPEN DOOR* woo what a superb album! Ill be happy for weeks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2006)

Got an Email from L3 Vertex today asking me to call them about employment and they sent me my applications and my minimum tool list so that I can get hired on with them on some positions that opening up in about a month.

Damn that would be great. Get to keep working on Blackhawks and make about twice as much as I did in the Army doing the same job!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2006)

geez well done adler good luck with that!

and matt, next weekend my friend... next weekend  and her dad's said i can use his bed as he wont be there, how creepy's that  and before anyone says anthing no, this girl is not a sheep 

what cheered me up? still looking forward to this weekend!


----------



## Chief (Oct 2, 2006)

although now confused, yet strangely aroused by lanc's post. 

Nothing cheered me up today.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 2, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> and matt, next weekend my friend... next weekend  and her dad's said i can use his bed as he wont be there, how creepy's that  and before anyone says anthing no, this girl is not a sheep



Oh... So it will be your first time with a girl, eh ?


----------



## evangilder (Oct 3, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Got an Email from L3 Vertex today asking me to call them about employment and they sent me my applications and my minimum tool list so that I can get hired on with them on some positions that opening up in about a month.
> 
> Damn that would be great. Get to keep working on Blackhawks and make about twice as much as I did in the Army doing the same job!



 That sounds like a good sign. 8)


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Oct 3, 2006)

u know the strongest typhoon to hit manila on thursday? it caused power outage on us for 5 days, but lkuckily we survived and electricity is bak online


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hope all is well, Looma. And Lanc, her dad's bed? Creepy is too tame for that situation. I hope she's worth it.

My last day of holiday.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 3, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> this girl is not a sheep



A goat then?


----------



## Pisis (Oct 3, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> A goat then?


ROFL, Chris, a [email protected] you are... 

Yes, good luck with that goa... erm, girl, Lanc. 

And Evan, did you take that photo in 1977 or it just happens the guy flew his first solo in 1977? The second option, is it? 

And Looma, I of course know that, like 25 people got killed, right?


----------



## Concorde247 (Oct 3, 2006)

At 5:05am in the morning, I delivered a baby girl in the back of my ambulance
The first baby that I've delivered - the obstetrician in maternity said congratulations i'd won my "baby wings".

Mummy Baby doing fine.


----------



## Chief (Oct 3, 2006)

WOW. That's awesome Concorde. Well done.


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 3, 2006)

nicholas trudgian painting of the 109e4 white 14 the exact same bird thats just down the road as it appeared in 1940


----------



## evangilder (Oct 4, 2006)

Pisis said:


> And Evan, did you take that photo in 1977 or it just happens the guy flew his first solo in 1977? The second option, is it?



I took the photo last year. I don't know how he found the shot, but I thought it was pretty cool that he wrote me to thank me for the picture. I sent him one that I didn't have on my website of the same plane.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 4, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> nicholas trudgian painting of the 109e4 white 14 the exact same bird thats just down the road as it appeared in 1940


It was the Emil of Hans-Joachim Marsielle, a holder of the Knight's Cross and an ace with a score of 158 victories... This is a 109 he flew during the Battle of Britain, at that time he was an infamous junior pilot... He achieved (I think) around 7 kills (2 spits in one flight) on that machine. It is a long time ago I read about this machine being restored. It later on served in the Ostfront where it was left, picked up by this guy and restored to a flyable condition.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2006)

Absolutely f'ing nothing.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 4, 2006)

I didn't get that...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2006)

What cheered me up today....

Your response only added to my exhaustive list.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 4, 2006)

Amy Lee poster...Hell yeah!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 5, 2006)

The longest sex in my life around 5 hours... Uh oh.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2006)

Drinking can do that. Poor girl.

Not having to go into the office.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2006)

tomorrow's the day i go!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2006)

Just reading your post cheered me up, Lanc. Ah the days...


----------



## Pisis (Oct 5, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Drinking can do that.


Actually, you're right. But I wasn't very drunk...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Spending my entire maths lesson writing my thoughts down...which cheered me up. Also gave me the inspiration to form a 6th form newspaper...oh how superb it shall be! 8)

And seeing pics of Amy Lee...cheers me up no end for some reason.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Actually, you're right. But I wasn't very drunk...



 Pisis, Pisis, Pisis.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## Matt308 (Oct 6, 2006)

This better be good, Lanc.


----------



## Henk (Oct 6, 2006)

Acohol can make you do strange things.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 7, 2006)

You tell me. I used to drink like a crazy fvcker during my puberty...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2006)

Massa taking pole form Schumacher. Ha.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 7, 2006)

Henk said:


> Acohol can make you do strange things.




Yeah, like make love to your woman for so long that the skin on your private parts peel off like a banana.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2006)

Scotland beating France in the Euro qualifiers...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 8, 2006)

Anybody beating France.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 8, 2006)

Schumacher retired...ha! Alonso all but has it in the bag now.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2006)

Even though I dont like F-1 racing, I am glad he is finally gone.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 8, 2006)

My oldest boy winning his futbol game 2-1.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 8, 2006)

having a freaking great weekend!


----------



## Erich (Oct 8, 2006)

more very cools stuff in the mail/e-mail from the colourful 356th fg with the Mustang .........with one pilots complete wartime diary from 43 till and through wars end ............yes !


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 8, 2006)

Pretty cool Erich!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 9, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> having a freaking great weekend!



How freaking great?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2006)

He is with is favorite sheep!


----------



## Erich (Oct 9, 2006)

yikes..........

hey it was neat in my sleepy stupor to receive 2 emails this early morn from a 356th fg pilot and from a 339th pilot. 

sehr Kühl Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz .....................


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2006)

Still hoping to get a nice letter back from someone over here in Germany that you sent me a pm about. Hope we get something back my friend.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2006)

Surprised at how easily all my music reading skills came back to me...felt good playing piano again.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 9, 2006)

A big portion of Calamari in the very center of the city for a third-world price!


----------



## Chief (Oct 9, 2006)

Saw my college buddies yesterday. Haven't seen them in a while.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm probably going to meet Dalaylama today!!! 8)


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sunny day!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2006)

Odd...but I quite like the way im dressed today.


----------



## Erich (Oct 10, 2006)

hey I am alive !

may have a another 1-2 packages from the vets greet me this afternoon ........hey but if not. also got a cool addy/e-mail from one of our forum members today covering a known Me 262 jet killer from the 353rd fg. Thanks Twitch !!

E ~


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2006)

you were dressed no different to normal 

getting the history presentation done and going to a Bridge Design compitition tomorrow...........


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 10, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Odd...but I quite like the way im dressed today.



I'd agree with that assessment.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 10, 2006)

my wife surprised me with swedish fish today


----------



## Pisis (Oct 11, 2006)

mkloby said:


> my wife surprised me with swedish fish today


Is that some kind of weird sex practic?

Yesterady, I have been to a meditation with Dalaylama. He is a very interesting person.
Unofrtunately, I did not have a camera with me...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 11, 2006)

Seriously, Pisis? Was this an intimate meeting or were you with a cast of thousands?


----------



## Pisis (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes, seriously. The former Czech president Václav Havel founded in 2000 a forum, that became a traditional act. The *Forum 2000*. He always invites many VIP's. Dalaylama is one of them. 

There was about 300-500 people invited for that meditation. I was one of them. After meeting the Pope(!) John Paul II., I think this was the 2nd most important person I ever met so far... I also meet Václav Havel from time to time and (I used, when they were still alive) meet with Czechoslovak RAF veterans.

If I only had the camera with me, god damn!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 11, 2006)

Blasphemer! Sounds cool though.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 12, 2006)

haha swedish fish is candy!

I passed my instrument check ride today - that cheered me up.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 12, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Blasphemer!


No, Pope...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 12, 2006)

our school winning every catagory we entered in the Bridge Design contest yesterday, which means me and my team mate won our catagory against about 10 other schools, winning £30 each but even better was a trip to London! although considdering the furthest from home i've even been is Dorset i'm getting quite nervous about it! it was a great day though really enjoyable, the best part of all being that out of our partnership it was my bridge that won us the compitition! still quite excited about it!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2006)

London...Hmmm thats quite a way for you to go  Better buy some mace to ward off stabbers.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 12, 2006)

Congrats Lanc!! And you do need a walk-about methinks. What is the max distance you have been from home!?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2006)

My interview for the Uni Air Squadron went alright...


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 12, 2006)

Finished night shift for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 12, 2006)

I always liked nightshift. Used to work it when I was at United Parcel Service. What I hated was having to make the transition back and forth between days and nights.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

Well this actually cheered me up yesterday, but since I was not online to post it I will do so now.

Germany's 4-1 drubbing over Slovakia in the European Championships Qualifications! Germany now has scored 23 goals to 1 in its last 4 games (granted one of those games was a 13-0 victory of San Morino and that did not count as a game but mearly practice if you ask me). 

They have played one game less than the Czech and are only 1 point behind them and have the goal difference. Next month Germany plays Cypress and if they win that (which they will Germany will be in first place ahead of the Czech with 2 points clear).

No one in Europe right now is looking better than Germany. Not the Italians, not Czech, not England, not even Spain!

Euro 2008!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 13, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> I always liked nightshift. Used to work it when I was at United Parcel Service. What I hated was having to make the transition back and forth between days and nights.



Yep, that's what knocks me around a fair bit.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 13, 2006)

haha England most cirtainly aren't looking better at the germans right now!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

I know the Brits just got beat by Croatia!


----------



## mkloby (Oct 13, 2006)

what sport are we talking about?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2006)

Proper Football...


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 13, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Proper Football...


proper football I take it you mean Canadian Football


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 13, 2006)

I think my mum just gave away a hint by mistake about a certain birthday present...unless she just cant talk properly


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

Awe you mean she is getting you the new and lated Barbie dolls that you wanted right?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 13, 2006)

Pfft ive already got them...Im already involved in the design of the next one...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> proper football I take it you mean Canadian Football



British Football...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2006)

Ha British Football! 

They sure as hell aint playing football right now!


----------



## Dazed (Oct 14, 2006)

I love football!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2006)

We may not be able to play it but we still invented it. Normally after a time we start getting beaten by all the colonials anyway...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 14, 2006)

for the first time in 15 years i owe no money to the bank


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 15, 2006)

Went to a great little airshow today.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 15, 2006)

I bought a new wardrobe, bookcase and DVD case in IKEA today.

Wardrobe _"Kullen"_






Bookcase _"Flärke"_





DVD-Case _"Flärke"_


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 15, 2006)

Tony Elias beat Valentino Rossi by 0.002 seconds in the Portugese MotoGP...One of the best races ive ever seen...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 15, 2006)

getting a lot of homework done!


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 15, 2006)

Getting more Lancaster models!!

James.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 15, 2006)

Pisis said:


> I bought a new wardrobe, bookcase and DVD case in IKEA today.



Did they ended as an artistic sculpture ?

(I mean, it's a running gag here... IKEA's plan transaltions are so bad that you can't really follow them.)


----------



## Pisis (Oct 16, 2006)

Well, the Flärke's were fine, not difficult to assemble, the Kullen **** is a bit tougher nut (yes, the stupid IKEA manuals are really terrible) - I have assembled the basic boards together, when I get back from work tonight, I'll have to finish it. the worst part will be to glue the drawers...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 16, 2006)

i really don't mind making up flat packed furnature, the munuals aint great but i've always found it easy enough and like doing it!

and i finally posted my work experience application to Westland Helicopters Ltd. look out Somerset, here i come  assuming i'm accepted of course  but if i am i'll be spending a week with one of the world's largest helicopter munufacturers, they're the ones that, as well as designing European helicopters, take american ones and make them better


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2006)

Learning the piano really quickly...an hour of lessons and im already progressing fairly quick and playing with both hands and improving with every attempt...Once I buy my friends keyboard on Thursday I can practice at home too...awesome...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 16, 2006)

Nice to be back home.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 17, 2006)

CC if you can move our piano you can have it for free 

well ok not free


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2006)

One problem...kinda hard to find somewhere for a piano here


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 17, 2006)

where's the dedication


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2006)

When im better at playing and have an income perhaps ill buy a Steinway Grand Piano...Although my birthday is on friday if you're feeling generous


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHEDDAR CHEESE!!                      :bday: =D>


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2006)

...and today, I duplicate post.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHEDDAR CHEESE!!                      :bday: =D>


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 20, 2006)

yeah happy birthday!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday!

Remind me not to drive on the roads around you two for the next couple of months...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 21, 2006)

had a pretty damn good day alround yesterday!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2006)

Having a great time last night. Went out with Friends to Nurnberg and went to a really large Beer Hall where they brew there own beer. Was fantastic and the Sauerbraten was excellent!


----------



## ndicki (Oct 21, 2006)

Ag, man, I thought you were supposed to be home with the wife knitting socks for babies or something! What was that "Home Front" stuff the other day, hey? Responsible fathers do not spend their time in beer halls soaking up the local product!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2006)

They do when there wife is with them! Me and my wife went with friends of ours.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 21, 2006)

OK, so how many did you get in before the "Look how much..." point was reached?!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 21, 2006)

getting to move a big tank! yes that's me driving


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 21, 2006)

Cheers guys! Well I got a few awesome presents, my girlfriend came down today...all around good time the last couple of days!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 23, 2006)

A couple of days vacation. And Lanc it looks like your tractor would be better served with pontoons. Looks like a rainy Seattle day to me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2006)

with me driving  my friend i could keep it on the road even if there was a tidal wave  but that's not so much down to my skill more the fact we're 20 miles from the sea


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2006)

First driving lessons on wednesday...hell yeah...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 24, 2006)

Completed my yardwork


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 24, 2006)

finishing the time line i spent all of yesterday doing!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 24, 2006)

It took you over a day...what was hthe timeline of, every historical event thats ever happened in the last 2000 years? 


Ive acquired equipment for a rather humourous practical joke I intend to play...


----------



## Pisis (Oct 25, 2006)

Restoring my PC after a bad virus infection. I'm back online! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 25, 2006)

My pub opening back up on Friday!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 25, 2006)

Hell that cheers me up, Adler!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 25, 2006)

First driving lesson...and my instructor isnt some grumpy old guy who complains all the time as I expected, but is ex military and he slightly resembles Joe...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 28, 2006)

going to a mate's halloween party last night/this morning, and being the only one capable of setting up and taking down tents  seriously all the chicks were checking out my silky skills 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 28, 2006)

oh and who could forget the rather nice email i got from a friend!


----------



## Henk (Oct 28, 2006)

This made my week actually. Having a meeting on Thursday about our working situation with the two bosses ( two brothers one nice the other a @sshole ) and having one on our side. I talked most of the time and pointed out the way we are being treated and how f*cked up it is and being threatened by written warnings and of being fired over bull. My boss did not speak for the most of the time and his brother put him in his place when he started with his sh*t, I could see the hate in his eyes for me for doing it, but it was proven that the truth does hurt.

Now he is nice towards us and treats us with respect and pays us like he should and we treat him also now with respect and we can have a conversation with him. It is now nice working for him.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> going to a mate's halloween party last night/this morning, and being the only one capable of setting up and taking down tents  seriously all the chicks were checking out my silky skills 8)





Thats nothing, when celebrating exam results I put up 3 tents whilst getting progressively more drunk, and then took them all down with a pretty bad hang over 


What cheered me up? Recieving large amounts of praise from my driving instructor...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 28, 2006)

wow you can get drunk, now i'm impressed


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2006)

Its actually happened quite a lot recently


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 28, 2006)

well you're just getting cooler by the minute


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2006)

Innit.


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Oct 28, 2006)

Everybody left the house, and I was home alone for 3 hours....SILENCE


----------



## Henk (Oct 29, 2006)

Having a great night out at the pub and then not having a hang over to ruin it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2006)

going to a massive car boot sale and getting a new knife for camping and a bit of use on the farm then getting caught in the biggest traffic jam i've been in, and having a very pleasant 40 minute walk to the front past some very singular peoples and happenings and upon speaking to the police man finding it was because of a bull on the road, the lone range rover that fought its way through the jam was a police marksman to shoot the bull dead


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2006)

Sitting here with an ice cold Kilkenny watching some Football.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2006)

Loeb won the WRC championship without even turning up. Brilliant.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2006)

Seneca Wallace. Who needs Hasselbeck!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2006)

I dont Kansas City is still beating Seattle. That Defensive TD is going to help them out though.

Thats okay though because my Niners did not even show up to play again! Should that surprise me though?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2006)

seeing a couple of friends at school again..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2006)

Found a cracking car to buy...Ok so its a Citroen and I despise French cars, but one elderly lady owner from new is great and the car is immaculate...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 30, 2006)

When you are first driving, a dog turd with wheels is exciting. So your Citroen has good company.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2006)

Trouble is ive had 2 great Minis, a not so great Metro, and an extremely fast Fiesta XR2. This Citroen is the slowest car i'll have owned, so its not terribly exciting


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2006)

i'll be getting a bike instead of a car, bit cheaper and more fun! easier to get a licence for too  only problem's huge insurance costs!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2006)

And more chance of dying when you crash  Nahh thats pretty cool, Ill probably get a bike when Im a bit older, but I need a car...I have friends and would like to be able to transport them from time to time


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2006)

i have friends too but they can damn well transport themselves  besides i can get one of them cool "if you can read this the ***** fell off" shirts


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2006)

I take it the asterisks mean "sheep"


----------



## Maestro (Oct 30, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Trouble is ive had 2 great Minis, a not so great Metro, and an extremely fast Fiesta XR2. This Citroen is the slowest car i'll have owned, so its not terribly exciting



Wait a minute... You're currently taking driving lessons and you already drove cars before ? So you acted illegally...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2006)

cheering a friend up today


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2006)

Maestro said:


> Wait a minute... You're currently taking driving lessons and you already drove cars before ? So you acted illegally...



Nope...raced them in fields...Only illegal driving Ive done is up and down the lane here a few times, but getting a bobby on the beat here is less likely than winning the lottery.

Lots cheered me up today, firstly wearing face paint to school for halloween provided some hilarious reactions for the insolent youths who get cockier by the minute...Then bought a car (definately with my head and not my heart), and also the person I bought the car off was saying how she isnt taking the grandchildren out trick or treating because its about witchcraft and dark things, but instead is teaching them about light things and jesus...Then noticed my black nail polish and said that however I may choose to be that the lord will always love me...And theres a sticker in the car window saying Love Cornwall! Jesus loves you all! So thats gonna come straight out...Me and dad got in the van when we left and burst into laughter 

Few pics - my previous 4 cars, and how I went to school today...
(Can't find a pic of my other Mini...)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2006)

haha, she sounds a hoot  congrats on the new wheels though  

having a nice chat with the person i cheered up today, and realising i've got an hour tomorrow to gently work my way through a complex integration question, i've sudden developed a love of integrating the functions of graphs to find the area under them, which often relates to the probability


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2006)

Sad *******  Whilst you do that, Ill be locked in the darkroom for hours, being creative... 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2006)

The first snow today.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 1, 2006)

Getting loads of photography coursework finished. Looks damned great...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2006)

The first real snow storm today. Damn it was beautiiiifuuuulll!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2006)

Withdrawing £500 from the bank...feels great holding all that money


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2006)

The Borat movie was funny.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 2, 2006)

doing well at table tennis..........


----------



## Henk (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok going for a job interview and it sounds great, way better pay and time than the sh*t work I do now and hope they would let me know. It is a job with a 6 ton tipper to get the materials the factory needs to operate and they close during the December holidays untill mid January and still get paid for that time.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 3, 2006)

...and a tipper is a forklift or bucket loader, Henk?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2006)

you don't call them tippers? what do you call them? lorries where the rear part of the body can tip up to dump off whatever's in there, i'll let henk describe in detail!

and i gave someone something today, they emailed me saying it was the nicest, most thoughtful gift they'd ever been given, not bad for 5 minutes work


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 3, 2006)

We in the US have acquired a much more sophisticated version of the Kings English, Lanc. We call them "Dump trucks".


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2006)

not bad going for one of the most developed nations in the world... remind me to introduce you to the exciting world of "silent" letters sometime, it's something americans seep to struggle with, believe it or not there're some letters in some words you're not supposed to pronounce


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 3, 2006)

Lanc. I was kidding.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 4, 2006)

me too


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 4, 2006)

oh, and going on a nice bike ride today......


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 4, 2006)

Sorry Lanc. I guess our humour didn't come thru yesterday.

A day of soccer with the boys.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 4, 2006)

French cheese _Roquefort_


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> oh, and going on a nice bike ride today......



Yeah I saw you just at the top of St Stephens...

Well I woke up this morning, got a letter saying ive got a work experience placement...Then I did a mind map for chemistry which is ****ing awesome, but the best bit...

*I GOT MY CAR!*


----------



## Pisis (Nov 4, 2006)

You spoiled *******! 
Congrats on that, please don't kill urself in that Citroën...


----------



## Henk (Nov 4, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> ...and a tipper is a forklift or bucket loader, Henk?



No mate sorry but it is not that, this is a tipper.



the lancaster kicks *** said:


> you don't call them tippers? what do you call them? lorries where the rear part of the body can tip up to dump off whatever's in there, i'll let henk describe in detail!



Yes lanc that is a tipper and that is what we call it here when the rear part of a truck, small truck and pick up can lift to dump sand or gravel. They come in many sizes. The one they will give me is a 6 ton tipper that would be used to get cement, sand and stone to supply the factory, since I have that largest license I can drive anything on the road except for a motorbike.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 5, 2006)

Younger son won 7-4. Older son tied 1-1.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 5, 2006)

what? Tennis?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2006)

Great Britain beating the Aussie's in the Rugby League Test...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 5, 2006)

> Yeah I saw you just at the top of St Stephens...



where were you at the time? 

having a nice chat with someone this morning........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 5, 2006)

haha, at the end of England's big defeat at the hands of NZ and just before the world cup next year, the ending music for the show was Fall Out Boy's Sugar We're going down swinging, and they kept repeating the "going down down in an earlier round" bit which i found quite ironic.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2006)

Pisis said:


> You spoiled *******!
> Congrats on that, please don't kill urself in that Citroën...



Spoiled?! I worked hard scabbing money from realtives to buy that 
Im taking bets on how long before im killed though, my knees are jammed on the wheel and you have the turn the wheel a quarter way before it actually has any effect on the direction of travel


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 5, 2006)

Why did you buy such a lemon then?


----------



## Erich (Nov 5, 2006)

well Kätie and I baked an Apfel Kuchen............oh man life is good !


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Why did you buy such a lemon then?



Its not actually a lemon - One lady owner from new, 50,000 miles, condition wise its good as new. For a French car its astounding. Id be hard presed to get anything else as good for £700...Id still rather have a Mini or Triumph Herald though.

Unless.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 5, 2006)

My 49ers going into half time with a respectable score for a change, leading the Minnesota Vikings 6-3.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2006)

Chelsea got beaten


----------



## Maestro (Nov 5, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Its not actually a lemon - One lady owner from new, 50,000 miles, condition wise its good as new. For a French car its astounding. Id be hard presed to get anything else as good for £700...Id still rather have a Mini or Triumph Herald though.
> 
> Unless.....



It reminds me my sister's first car... It was a Lada. When she bought her first set of winter tires (four Pirelli tires), the clerk said :

"Four Pirelli tires on a Lada ? The tires are almost more expensive than the car !"

She had that car for over three years, though. Then she bought a Toyota.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 6, 2006)

The Crime in Your City thread. It's a thing of beauty.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2006)

No that thread actually pisses me off. I think the part that pisses me off the most is not his insults but rather the fact that he is blind to the fact that everyone in the thread is making fun of him for it.

Lets see what cheered me up. The fact that my 49ers beat the Minnesota Vikings 9-3! Hell yeah a Baseball score!

Oh well as a 49er fan you take every win no matter how you get it!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 6, 2006)

And with the 49ers. That may be the only way you will get it.


----------



## Erich (Nov 6, 2006)

Chris my dad is right up there with ya, that guy is 49ers written all over him besdies the Giants baseball ..........

what cheered me up well I am looking forward to a very soggy ride on my bike soon, too warm about 70F and humid, what happened to our cold weather ? ..........oooops that is for another thread ;-P


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2006)

Left a large number eleven on the road testing the brakes on my car  And the wonderful smell of burning rubber...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2006)

Got a new pair of skis...


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2006)

Maestro said:


> It reminds me my sister's first car... It was a Lada. When she bought her first set of winter tires (four Pirelli tires), the clerk said :
> 
> "Four Pirelli tires on a Lada ? The tires are almost more expensive than the car !"
> 
> She had that car for over three years, though. Then she bought a Toyota.


OMG!!! Lada?!?!?! In Canada?!?!?! I think it was Lada Niva, right?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> And with the 49ers. That may be the only way you will get it.




Naw they are returning to there glory days sure eneogh. I think next year they can contend for a playoff spot. Now that they have a quarterback, wide recievers, and a top running back they just need to build up the defense this offseason.


----------



## Erich (Nov 7, 2006)

the sunrise was absolutely gorgeous this morn at 6-6.30am. the mrs and I played kissey games in the backyard while the neighbors slept

life is good !


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2006)

seeing someone............


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 7, 2006)

Took the day off to enjoy a rainy lazy day.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2006)

finding some kick *** Damien Rice songs..........


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 7, 2006)

Never heard of him Lanc. More of your Prozac music or something a little more upbeat? "Kickass" has very specific connotations to me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 7, 2006)

Its crappy self harming music


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2006)

New Kilt


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 8, 2006)

it's freaking amazing music with powerful emotive lyrics sung with an emotion the likes of which i've never heard before


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)

And I fully expect you to post this example of musical genius in the Post Your Music thread.


----------



## florian peter (Nov 9, 2006)

AHHHH Damien Rice. I could never listen to his songs again. It was all ok until my brother(Who i was living with) broke up with his girlfriend and i had to put up with them songs for a month solid. Totally ruined them. 
First post on the forum. 
Chilling out in college. 
Florian Peter


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2006)

Just a nice relaxing lazy day.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2006)

Up early. I love mornings.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 9, 2006)

yeah i can see how the songs would get annoying after a month with your depressed brother  and matt, the unplayed piano song i posted with the others was his work......

today? having a fun lesson about WWI, our teacher's anti-French too so we just had a good ol' fashioned French bashing


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2006)

This one? It makes a better poem. Certainly sad. 

Come and see me 
Sing me to sleep 
Come and free me 
Hold me if i need to weep 
Maybe it's not the season 
Maybe it's not the year 
Maybe there's no good reason 
Why i'm locked up inside 
Just cause they wanna hide me 
The moon goes bright 
The darker they make my night 

Unplayed pianos 
Are often by a window 
In a room where nobody loved goes 
She sits alone with her silent song 
Somebody bring her home 

Unplayed piano 
Still holds a tune 
Lock on the lid 
In a stale, stale room 
Maybe it's not that easy 
Or maybe it's not that hard 
Maybe they could release me 
Let the people decide 
I've got nothing to hide 
I've done nothing wrong 
So why have i been here so long? 

Unplayed pianos 
Are often by a window 
In a room where nobody loved goes 
She sits alone with her silent song 
Somebody bring her home 

Unplayed pianos 
Are often by a window 
In a room where nobody loved goes 
She sits alone with her silent song 
Somebody bring her home

Unplayed piano 
Still holds a tune 
Years pass by 
In the changing of the moon


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2006)

Unplayed pianos are a waste of time. Get off your fat lazy arse and play it then you depressed gay 

Being really childish and stealing pool balls


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm not sure I should take offense to your comment or suggest a language arts curriculum.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2006)

That shit would put me to sleep!


----------



## Pisis (Nov 10, 2006)

Music and good porn.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 10, 2006)

During a discussion about capital punishment, I really annoyed my teacher by suggesting that every crime should be resolved by shooting the criminal


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 10, 2006)

I bet that got illicited a response from the ole "Teach"!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 10, 2006)

Damn right it did


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 10, 2006)

was that mrs. jennings CC? god i hate her!

and chatting to a girl for over an hour over a nice take away.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes it was...

Dyed my hair purple, went to a pretty good party lastnight and drank lots of kick...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 12, 2006)

going to the same party, and people liking my parrot sustitute


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2006)

My 49ers catching an interception just when I thought they were going to blow the game and getting the ball back! We may win 2 in a row!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 12, 2006)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buJCxA-JgHs_ This video  I like the song, but still


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2006)

Aha my 49ers winning afterall!


----------



## Maestro (Nov 13, 2006)

I heard on the radio this morning (yeah, unfortunately, I didn't see it live) that there was an unwanted accident on CBC on Friday night.

During the famous English soap "Coronation Street", the signal went down and, instead of watching the conclusion of their soap, the old ladies watching the show saw a 30 seconds clip of a porn movie featuring a "solo of dildo".

CBC said that, like it was an accident limited to Québec area, it was not their fault and blamed the distributor (Videotron) instead.

Man, just imagine the 5 years old kid playing beside the TV while his/her mother was watching that episode of "Coronation Street"...

"Mommy, what is the lady doing ?"

It gave me a good laugh !


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 13, 2006)

what cheered me up to day. not much. had a real day of it. all on one day. passport office lost 2 documents for my son's passport so had to rush around to ex wife's place and fax new documents to passport office, thanks to understanding ex wife. 2 car broke down soon afterwards and had to book it in quick to car electrican as ignition switch failed and had to wait for taxi for over 1 hour so walked home in the heat of the day really angry and ready to really hurt some one real badly if another moron decided to annoy me. so perhaps its not a good time to ask me what cheered me up today


----------



## Pisis (Nov 13, 2006)

Maestro's post


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2006)

Not doing any real work at school...pointless


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 13, 2006)

Ditto Pisis. Maestro's post. Too funny.


----------



## Erich (Nov 13, 2006)

received some great signed pics from a former pilot of the 339th fighter group ..... SWEET !

E ~


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Nov 14, 2006)

i got an airbrush, yay!


----------



## R-2800 (Nov 14, 2006)

got tis nice print from the museum i volunteer at number 296 of 950

"Little Chief's War Dance"
Published 1986, by Eagle Editions Ltd.
Signed by the artist in pencil LL
Numbered from a limited edition of 950 LR
Sheet size: 23½ × 30 
Excellent condition; never mounted, matted or framed
Certificate of Authenticity issued by Publisher


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2006)

Being really immature towards sexually suggestive words in physics...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2006)

ah yes that was good 

doing an experiment........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 15, 2006)

We spied on you for a bit but cant really figure out what it is...But we will uncover the mystery


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2006)

you most cirtainly will not


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2006)

Finding a research paper (actually 3) by my lecturer which I am using as references for the lab report I am doing...


----------



## Pisis (Nov 16, 2006)

The _Battle Of Britain_ DVD has arrived!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2006)

giving more clues to my secret material and watching people try to figure out what it is.........


----------



## mkloby (Nov 16, 2006)

Got my shipment of household goods!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 18, 2006)

finding out the next identity of the BBMF lanc!

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/lanc-3454-2.html#post202108


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 18, 2006)

Finally getting to the Sinsheim Museum. Got to see an interesting Bf-109, He-111, a Ju-88, Fw-190 some great Afrika Korps set ups, and a fully functional Panther and many more. Took 270 pictures, will post them here tomorrow.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 18, 2006)

hopefully me and i think CC will be off to the National Army Museum on friday (very daunting to me as it's in London, the furthest i've been from home and by far the biggest city) so hopefully there'll be a few good shots to be had there...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 18, 2006)

The museum I went to today had a Bf-109, Fw-190, Storch, He-111, Ju-88, Ju-87 (part of one that is), 3 Ju-52s, 3 T-34s, Panther, 15in Cannon from the Tirpitz, Armour plate from the Tirpitz (both retrieved when the ship was dismantled. Dozens of other German Tanks and American Tanks, Bombs, Rockets, The Car that Hitler drove into Austria and the Czech, One of Goerings Cars, one of Himmlers Cars and much much much more.

It has over 3000 exhibits on 50,000 square meters of buildings. It is also the only museum that has both a Concorde and a Tu-144 right next to each other.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 18, 2006)

Drew my physics poster today, extremely pleased with it, makes me regret not taking art even more than I already do...
And the new album from Brand New. Yeah!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 18, 2006)

are you going to the Army Museum CC?


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 19, 2006)

I just did a router upgrade, pulling out an old four port serial card and putting in a new 8 port T1 IMA card.

No problems reported, for a change!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2006)

Well this does not really chear me up but I said that I was going to post the pics from the Museum but it wont let me. It says that they are not valid image files which is bull because they are standard .jpg files. Hmmm I am going to have to figure out what is wrong. Sorry guys that I cant post them until I figure this out.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2006)

The 49ers completely dominating the Seattle Seahawks tonight!

The score right now is 20-7 and the 49ers have been controlling it on defense and offense. Hell the Niner Running Back has rushed for 195 yards so far through 3 and half quarters!


----------



## Erich (Nov 19, 2006)

well I'm from the NW and beating Seattle sucks ! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2006)

Ha Ha, it is not over yet Erich. Seattle finally got into the end zone and the score is now 20 to 14.


----------



## Henk (Nov 19, 2006)

Saturday we had a huge party of the South African Survivers here in one of our night clubs and had a few DJ's and sexy female models and had one hell of a party, but then had to take my drunk friend home. Dam the girls were hot as hell.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2006)

Passed my driving test...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2006)

Sunny day. And not having Adler gloat over the beating the 49ers gave the Seahogs. How could Seneca throw an interception when there wasn't a white shirt within 30 yds!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrats Gnomey! Now you can start driving like a normal person and not be a slave to DSA laws


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Congrats Gnomey! Now you can start driving like a normal person and not be a slave to DSA laws



Yeah, thank god for that...


----------



## Henk (Nov 20, 2006)

congratulations Gnomey. Now the real test start when you must do stuff on your own and you have never done it before. How was the parallel parking for you?

Nothing cheered up my day.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2006)

Henk said:


> Saturday we had a huge party of the South African Survivers here in one of our night clubs and had a few DJ's and sexy female models and had one hell of a party, but then had to take my drunk friend home. Dam the girls were hot as hell.



Perhaps this is the real Henk? We like the upbeat posts Henk. Keep 'em comin'.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2006)

Henk said:


> congratulations Gnomey. Now the real test start when you must do stuff on your own and you have never done it before. How was the parallel parking for you?
> 
> Nothing cheered up my day.



Didn't have to do one in the test  Although they are generally fine.

Nothing much has cheered me up today so far...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)

The joke thread. Made my day.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2006)

Okay now I have to.

FRANK GORE RUSHED FOR 212 YARDS AGAINST THE SEATTLE SEAHAWKS AND THE 49ERS BEAT THEM!!!!! DOES THE PICTURE BELOW LOOK FAMILIAR BECAUSE GORE DID IT ALL NIGHT LONG!!!!



Sorry I had to. Dont worry though Matt because the Niners still have to play in Seattle in a few weeks and they will shorely get there asses kicked by Seattle there. The 49ers are getting better but they are still a year or 2 away from being the team they once were.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)

No offense taken. We deserved it. The only consolation to our crappy playing was we were beaten by a team that played almost as sh!tty as we did.

Shades of brown my friend. Shades of brown.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2006)

I dont think that the 49ers played Shitty. The Defense played well and the Offense got the job done. You dont run for 212 yards and not get something right.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah. Seattle showed up.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 21, 2006)

going off to london on friday! still nervous about the fact it's the furthest i've been from home!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)

You are slightly agorophobic, Lanc. Don't worry about the distance. Worry about the criminals.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> going off to london on friday! still nervous about the fact it's the furthest i've been from home!



You really do need to get and explore the world more then...

There is so much to see and so much to do and learn. Not travelling is a shame.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 21, 2006)

i'm not doing too badly from here but i see what you mean...

oh, and buying one of the most unsuitable ties for a formal presenetation i've ever seen


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i'm not doing too badly from here but i see what you mean...



Dont take me wrong. I am not saying you are uneducated or anything like that. I am just saying that there is so much to see and learn first hand. The World needs to be explored. It would take me hours to list the places that I have been and seen and I have learned something from all of them.

Traveling is so much fun and can make for great memories and experiences.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Dont take me wrong. I am not saying you are uneducated or anything like that. I am just saying that there is so much to see and learn first hand. The World needs to be explored. It would take me hours to list the places that I have been and seen and I have learned something from all of them.
> 
> Traveling is so much fun and can make for great memories and experiences.



Couldn't agree more, most of the places I have been have good memories (especially Africa...)


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Dont take me wrong. I am not saying you are uneducated or anything like that. I am just saying that there is so much to see and learn first hand. The World needs to be explored. It would take me hours to list the places that I have been and seen and I have learned something from all of them.
> 
> Traveling is so much fun and can make for great memories and experiences.




Unless you have a family and do it for a living. 16 years of hotels, queueing, airports, lifeless food, cranky people, dirty airliners, crummy service, arriving to find your rental car...well, rented...late flights, missed flights, overcrowded airplanes, mechanic strikes, pilot strikes, attendant strikes, smoking rooms, airconditioning broken, lost luggage, missed approaches, aborted takeoffs, drunk passengers, superbowl fans on your redeye, spilled drinks, 1.5mile runs in the airport with all of your non-rolling luggage, cabbies preaching the word of Allah...

Oh yeah, did I tell you that I hate traveling?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2006)

Well I guess I just look at it differently. Me and my wife travel as often as possible. Last year we went back to the good old USA, Dominican Republic and Rome. This year we went to Paris, Switzerland, and we are doing Berlin. 

Most of the time we try and see places that are not in Europe, but since we plan to move to Alaska in a few years, we are going to travel Europe a lot more over the next few years. Even though I have been to most of hte places in Europe, my wife has not, so we do it again.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)

Traveling is fun when you do it on your own time and schedule. With work it can be tedious if you do it every other week.  My wife too doesn't understand me. "You fly first class, you stay in the swankiest hotels, and can eat out every day and night. What a life of luxury."

BS. I'll take a hotdog, my bed and my kids every time.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2006)

Ive been to Normandy, and a while back we drove from Hampshire to the South of France for a holiday, stopping at various places along the way, probably the best holiday to date...Also stopped at Moncao, which is bloody fantastic...South Coast of Spain is dull as ditchwater, no real places of intrest and the scenery is crap...

Travelling is something I will probably end up doing quite a lot of - Mainly just Europe though I think...Not too bothered about going anywhere else it has to be said...Maybe Japan one day but who knows...


----------



## Henk (Nov 21, 2006)

I love traveling and seeing other people and getting away from all the shit you see everyday where you live and just get away. If I had the cash I would travel a lot.

Getting off from work 2 hours before closing to get some sleep, but our sign burned out because one of the other take away places near us sign short surceted and started the fire on the pole where the signs are and the fire department took 5 min to get to the fire and we are a block away from them.

Look Matt I can be happy, what do you use or abuse that you are so happy the whole time?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

Henk said:


> Look Matt I can be happy, what do you use or abuse that you are so happy the whole time?



Unfortunately too many things. I have my share of anger, disappointment and frustrations. However, I don't express my self with want of violence on my fellow man. Enough of that in this world and makes ones life a very bleak existence. 'Course there are some liberal pinkos that do deserve the wrath of Matt308...

Anyhow glad to see you with such an optimistic post, Henk. 

Last day of work before a 4 day holiday.


----------



## Erich (Nov 22, 2006)

maybe WE ALL NEED TO LOOK AT LIFE A LITTLE DIFFERENTLY THAN THE WAY WE DO NOW ......... yeah it's tough trying to be positive but not impossible

hey it's snowing on the hump ! ........... yes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Ive been to Normandy, and a while back we drove from Hampshire to the South of France for a holiday, stopping at various places along the way, probably the best holiday to date...Also stopped at Moncao, which is bloody fantastic...South Coast of Spain is dull as ditchwater, no real places of intrest and the scenery is crap...
> 
> Travelling is something I will probably end up doing quite a lot of - Mainly just Europe though I think...Not too bothered about going anywhere else it has to be said...Maybe Japan one day but who knows...



I have travelled to just about every country in Europe, been to parts of South America, USA, Canada, Middle East (that was not for pleasure though), and parts of Africa. There is still so much that I have to see and do.

Oh and what made me happy....


*TOMORROW IS TURKEY DAY!!!!!*


----------



## Erich (Nov 22, 2006)

RIGHT O, happy turkey tag you smucks !!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving. May all of you not have to visit your inlaws.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2006)

I invited some of my old soldiers when I was in the army who are living in the barracks away from there families and then some of our German friends. 17 guest in all are coming over tomorrow.


----------



## Erich (Nov 22, 2006)

Blllllllllllllllllttttttttttttt .................. well I am rejoicing cause me and the beauty will be home at Weihnachten time cuddling around the fireplace with some Glühwein and NO RELATIVES. My wife is due for a white Christmas anyway, let er rip !!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2006)

In about a week the Weinachtsmaerkte will be opening up. Get to go and walk through the vendors listening to Christmas music, drinking Gluehwein and eating good food. Man I cant wait.


----------



## twoeagles (Nov 22, 2006)

My secretary is wearing a thong under hip hugger jeans today...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

That's sexual herassmanned.


----------



## twoeagles (Nov 22, 2006)

Yessir. Some days it how you know you are still alive.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

How old is she?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

And yes Lanc it does make a difference. Sheesh!


----------



## Erich (Nov 22, 2006)

2 eagles didn't give any response ............. uh oh

well nice lookin babe's in thongs are always a moral booster, great way to start thanksgiving holiday


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

And remember there is only one rule while at work. Never date a woman that you work with. I don't care what anybody says, if one or the other doesn't leave, there is trouble brewing.


----------



## Erich (Nov 22, 2006)

and if it is the boss's daughter ! Yikes


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

Tag it and quit.


----------



## twoeagles (Nov 22, 2006)

Not to worry. Not a day over 23...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

Yummy


----------



## Henk (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh my goodness give her a pay increase. She would cheer up my day every day if my secretary did that. I am off tomorow and can have rest for a while.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2006)

Well taking a break from my Thanksgiving day cooking. Everything is going well, that cheered me up.

Got my homemade stuffing made, got my dips made, got my glaze made for my ham, the very huge turkey is ready to go in the oven, the shrimps are cooked...


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 23, 2006)

The cricket score cheered me up.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 23, 2006)

It was inevitable... 


My driving intructor saying ive learnt far quicker and got the hang of everything better than anyone else he's taught...

Not that im bragging of course


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2006)

CC's dry humor. Always inspiring. 

And, reluctantly, I'm glad Adler didn't have a meltdown over his stuffing. Sounds like you got some "real" celery, Adler?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2006)

Finished all the main uni work for this year  Just two assessed labs and an MCQ test left.


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 24, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> The cricket score cheered me up.



Me Too Wildcat. and the Poms were 3 for 53 at stumps 24/11/06


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2006)

Wife and I have the house to ourselves. He he he he he...


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 25, 2006)

Emac44 said:


> Me Too Wildcat. and the Poms were 3 for 53 at stumps 24/11/06



Poms all out for 157 at the Gabba with a run chase of 600 plus runs. Ricky sending Aussie back into bat not forcing the English to a follow on rule. At stumps Aussies 1 for 181 day 3, now onto day 4 and 5> English are praying for rain but some one forgot to tell them its been a drought here for over 5 years and we are on lelvel 4 water restrictions from lack of rain. it can rain tuesday if it so likes


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 25, 2006)

Going to London yesterday! i had a great day i really enjoyed it, took plenty of touristy pictures (yes even of signs) and was actually really supprised by the number of trees there


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 25, 2006)

Good for you Lanc. So was it as traumatic as you thought? What were your impressions of the "Big City"?

Quiet morning with the kids over at Grammin' and Papa's. Coffee. A little classical music. Life is good.


----------



## Henk (Nov 25, 2006)

Getting home and being able to enjoy nice music and do what I want to and not do it because I get payed or orderd to, oh and yes my boss being in Cape Town and not having to hear anything from him for the whole weekend.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 25, 2006)

Beautiful day. May barbeque tonight in the 38 degree weather.


----------



## Henk (Nov 25, 2006)

Lucky duck, I have not had a BBQ in ages.

Yes, at last I can not see what I am typing because I had a little bit to much to drink, and I mean a little bit. Thank goodness the letters are on the keyboard. LOL


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 25, 2006)

Having a quiet Sunday at home with my wife and son. Watching some cricket seeing the Aussies truimph in the Rugby League Tri Nations against the Kiwis last night. really hard fought match and close and seeing the Wallabies coming home from a win against Scotland (Rugby Union) must say the Wallabies have their work cut out for them if they want to compete seriously in Rugby World Cup in 2007. but i am glad to see Ian Thorpe decided his own future this week about retiring from swimming and I support him in his decissions on doing so. That young man at the age of 24 has the world at his size 15 inch feet and he has nothing to prove to any one but himself after breaking 21 world swimming records 9 Gold Olympic and 9 Commonwealth Gold medal tally plus other swimming medals for other swimming competions he was in. Well done Thorpedo Ian Thorpe and Henk glad to see a South African around in the forum. Hope you are a Springboks fan as i do love my Rugby


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2006)

sleeping for almost 18 hours solidly after going about 35 hours with one hours sleep.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2006)

Going to see Casino Royal. I am a huge James Bond fan and this movie was fucking great!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> sleeping for almost 18 hours solidly after going about 35 hours with one hours sleep.........



Lightweight  I managed about 12 hours...which is what I normally sleep at weekends and im fine..  Except I slept for 6 hours in the day and then couldnt ge tto sleep at night so I ended up till about 3. But oh well


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2006)

Not much really, the slight possibilty that the English might get a draw (would be great to see the Aussie's faces ) in the test...


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 26, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Not much really, the slight possibilty that the English might get a draw (would be great to see the Aussie's faces ) in the test...



You thought that may happen sorry didn't occur Gnomey


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 26, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Lightweight  I managed about 12 hours...which is what I normally sleep at weekends and im fine..  Except I slept for 6 hours in the day and then couldnt ge tto sleep at night so I ended up till about 3. But oh well



What is sleep???????


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 26, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Going to see Casino Royal. I am a huge James Bond fan and this movie was fucking great!



Love to see that too Adler certainly like a good movie. pity about your near car accident. but glad you are safe and sound


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 26, 2006)

twoeagles said:


> My secretary is wearing a thong under hip hugger jeans today...



You perve two eagles hahaha


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 27, 2006)

Recieved my "Whispering death" DVD from the Australian War Memorial today!!! Beaufighters rock!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Going to see Casino Royal. I am a huge James Bond fan and this movie was fucking great!



Yep, I saw it last night and really enjoyed it, look forward to seeing the next one!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

Looking forward to having Thurs and Fri off work.


----------



## Erich (Nov 27, 2006)

snowing ! 

hey where is my fur lined speedo when I need it ......... brrrrrrr


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

How were the inlaws Erich?


----------



## Erich (Nov 27, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmm well ok as long as I was on the other side of their home. my father in law is losing it mentally so it was very sad .... both their memories are going too fast


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

That is tough. My wife's grandmother is 90. Acts like she is 60, but her mind is going. They have to be very careful, as some of her comments can be very volatile. If you know what I mean.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2006)

Our Keyboaard arrived today..oh yeah...


----------



## Henk (Nov 27, 2006)

Having my first smoke this morning, dam I should quite, but it feels so good. He he he.........


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

My son's basketball game was cancelled. Seahawks are back on!

Anyone notice that the cussing filter appears to have been turned off?


----------



## Erich (Nov 27, 2006)

Sea hawks ? are they even contenders Matt ??

hey you guys got snow ? the hills here look great while I am freezin my digits putting up Christmas lights ........... ah yes the time is short


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hell no they're not. If you watched the Patriots and Chicago, you watched the Superbowl. But I'm kinda into this year. We still have the division if we can get our defense back up to par.

And I'm freezing my "digit" too. 32F and likely to snow.


----------



## Erich (Nov 27, 2006)

capture the division and then what ? yes most of the Northwest will have another day it appears of the white ............ let er rip babe', I luv it. Putting up lights on a slick roof isn't my real life of pleasure


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

And then...nothing. The NW once again watches someone elses team win the superbowl. Jeez Erich. Get with the program.


----------



## Erich (Nov 27, 2006)

well Matt, Pro-Football just doesn't seem high on my TV listings as it once was, I'm outta touch

GO LANCE ! oh sorry


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2006)

I beat the top guy in our Fantasy Football League. Playoffs start this week!


----------



## Erich (Nov 28, 2006)

Chris this is an individual game ? any snow your direction, our hills look fantastic and it suppose to really drop this afternoon and eve.........

E ` getting some hot choc in my favourite cup brewing ~ YES


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2006)

Learned to play Konstantine. And my new Lacuna Coil gloves came...Yeah!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 28, 2006)

The fact that Seattle beats Green Bay. Now 7 and 4. Here's one for Adler. Seattle metro area shuts down this morning because we got 1-2 inches of snow.  What a bunch of wimps.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2006)

Very little, rain and cloud all day (no snow) and boring lectures...


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 29, 2006)

Getting home in one piece tonight from work. My Train driver and i nearly had a fatality at work. Mental patient from local hospital had escaped was near Railways lines and the train we were working nearly killed this patient. we missed him by a fly's whisker as mental patient was less than a metre from rail line itself. either he changed his mind and not jumped or got scared. but thing is we missed the bugger by inches


----------



## Erich (Nov 29, 2006)

man it's gorgeous at 25 F this morning at 8.49 hrs., the birds are singing while the hoarfrost is glistening. the Hills are alive with the frozen stuff ........... YEAH

going out to hand feed my little feathered friends


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2006)

That it is getting colder, they say there is a good chance of some real snow this weekend.


----------



## Erich (Nov 29, 2006)

das ist Gut Chris !

27F now and breezy, will be in the teens by weekend, clear forecasted for a week. think winter hit us


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2006)

Just found out that Rock im Park will still be in good old Nurnberg next year! That means that I only have to drive 30 minutes to get to the 90 band 3 day rock festival!

There was a chance that it would not be in Nurnberg because it is on the same grounds as the Football Stadium there where during the festival Germany will be playing San Morino in a Euro Cup Qualifier. Well they found a way to do it and I can not wait! I go to this festival every year and I dont want to drive long distances to go to it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2006)

Having only one lesson and learning Mad World on Piano.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2006)

wearing a long sleved shirt for the first time in ages and realising how much warmer it is than a t-shirt..........


----------



## Erich (Nov 29, 2006)

having a cold weather breeze blow up my arse while posting Christmas lights to give my neighbors cheer, how refreshing !


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 29, 2006)

Erich, I sometimes wonder about your musings my friend. 

Had an epiphany at work. They are becoming more and more rare.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm back online!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 29, 2006)

snow and freezing oh hell it was 38 celius plus here yesterday and some are saying it was as high as 44 celius in other near by suburbs and all you lot is talk about snow. give me a break hahaha


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 29, 2006)

Pisis said:


> I'm back online!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



welcome back


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2006)

Wondered where you were Pisis.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 30, 2006)

Emac44 said:


> snow and freezing oh hell it was 38 celius plus here yesterday and some are saying it was as high as 44 celius in other near by suburbs and all you lot is talk about snow. give me a break hahaha


 I think i prefer cold and water rather then heat and drought mind you its still quite nice here no snow yet and still very mild 5-10c


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2006)

Going to the Christmas market tonight. First one this year.


----------



## twoeagles (Nov 30, 2006)

Temps just fell below freezing and ice is forming - love it!
It just couldn't stay above 80 degrees forever. Christmas tree
cutting in shorts doesn't work for me. Don't know how our Aussie
and Kiwi friends do Christmas in the heat of summer!


----------



## Pisis (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for a warm welcome! Speaking about temperature and weather in general, don't forget that we have _"What is the waetaher where you live"_ thread, too! 8)



Matt308 said:


> Wondered where you were Pisis.


I organized a Thanksgiving in Prague for American students, that's why I was offline for most of the time...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2006)

Have the day off. Made a pot of chili in the slow cooker. 9 hours of barely simmering and feast on the best chili on this planet.


----------



## R-2800 (Nov 30, 2006)

> [Have the day off. Made a pot of chili in the slow cooker. 9 hours of barely simmering and feast on the best chili on this planet.
> /QUOTE] Lucky


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2006)

I beat the best person in the year on Super Smash Bros...Go me


----------



## twoeagles (Nov 30, 2006)

Good on you, Cheddar!!! (Okay, what is Super Smash Bros?)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2006)

Just got back from the first Christmas market for me this year. Erich I took some pictures for you and I will post them tomorrow. It was just a small Christmas market, typical for a small German town. It had 30 stands but the Christmas music was playing and the the smells of the Gluehwein (really great warm drink with alcohol) and the schupfnudeln and waffels and christmas ornatments. 

On Sunday I am going to a really big one in a medieval town and that will be fun.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 30, 2006)

Glühwein = boiled mixture of wine basis. Mmmmmmm, I like that!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2006)

It is very good. I had two different kinds tonight. The first was a traditional gluewein and the 2nd was a gluewein with a shot of cherry schnapps in it. Both were very good. They are very hot and warm you up on a cold night like it was tonight.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes, I'll have to go to the Old Town Square to buy some...


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 30, 2006)

twoeagles said:


> Temps just fell below freezing and ice is forming - love it!
> It just couldn't stay above 80 degrees forever. Christmas tree
> cutting in shorts doesn't work for me. Don't know how our Aussie
> and Kiwi friends do Christmas in the heat of summer!



Easy we either get wet on outside or wet and lubricated inside. for example having a cold drink whilst sitting in either pool or river or ocean. some still do the tradition roast dinner like turkey or roast beef or pork or chicken etc. but most of us have salads and cold meats and even seafood like prawns crab or fish. If you live near the beach etc. beach cricket is something you can do to whilst waiting for lunch and its easy to go and have a quick dip in the water. its amazing seeing santa claus coming ashore at the beach for the kids in a life saving boat or helicopter and santa is wearing a red swimmers and such due to heat. we kind of aussiefied christmas here to suit our weather and the kids have their own types of christmas songs that reflect our enviroment and animals. Out in the bush for example in outback regions christmas is celebrated according to location but the main idea is to keep as cool as possible and quiet frankly seeing old saint nick flying around in a helicopter which is used during the year for cattle mustering is something to see as well. How Aussies celebrate christmas is up to the individuals and according to what suits them best. hope that answers your question. how the Kiwis celebrate christmas you best ask a kiwi


----------



## Maestro (Nov 30, 2006)

I just received (opproximately 5 minutes ago) a phone call from an old (female) school mate to invite me to a "meet again" party on December 29th. It's been five years since I completed high school. YAY !

I just hope my boss won't call me to work on that night...


----------



## Pisis (Nov 30, 2006)

It's been almost 4 since I'd have finish high school... Still didn't!


----------



## Erich (Nov 30, 2006)

take some Glühwein to the party and have some mellow fun............the stuff is great with herbs mixed with the wine and whatever. We have made it home-made, not bad I must say. Looking for a concoction locally from Germany, now where did I see it last ?

it has to be the best stuff to drink when you are on a brink of a cold. sip it as hot as you can get it..........whoa what a buzz 8) I luv it


----------



## Maestro (Nov 30, 2006)

Hmmm... I would have to try some Glühwein someday. The only problem is _where_ to find it in Canada...


----------



## Erich (Nov 30, 2006)

a German deli close in the neighborhood ?


----------



## Pisis (Dec 1, 2006)

Same problem to find _Maple Syrup_ here.


----------



## Erich (Dec 1, 2006)

David you drink Maple syrup straight from the bottle ? .......... man you are a hard guy.

making Mulled wine in a few hours for a get together with friends. the Mrs. is going totally ballistic at the moment decorating the inside, she is in her element so leaving her alone for the time being ......... wonder what she is going to say when I present her with a Christmas thong in a few hours ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 1, 2006)

Erich said:


> take some Glühwein to the party and have some mellow fun............the stuff is great with herbs mixed with the wine and whatever. We have made it home-made, not bad I must say. Looking for a concoction locally from Germany, now where did I see it last ?
> 
> it has to be the best stuff to drink when you are on a brink of a cold. sip it as hot as you can get it..........whoa what a buzz 8) I luv it



Here is a recipe, not sure how it tastes though. Plus you can put Cherry or Rasberry Schnapps in it as well to really warm you up.

INGREDIENTS
3/4 cup water 
3/4 cup white sugar 
1 cinnamon stick 
1 orange 
10 whole cloves 
1 (750 milliliter) bottle red wine 

DIRECTIONS
In a saucepan, combine the water, sugar, and cinnamon stick. Bring to a boil, reduce heat, and simmer. 
Cut the orange in half, and squeeze the juice into the simmering water. Push the cloves into the outside of the orange peel, and place peel in the simmering water. Continue simmering for 30 minutes, until thick and syrupy. 
Pour in the wine, and heat until steaming but not simmering. Remove the clove-studded orange halves. Serve hot in mugs or glasses that have been preheated in warm water (cold glasses will break.)


----------



## Erich (Dec 1, 2006)

getting excited that you are going to another market Chris ? can't wait to see the pics...........

your recipe is very similar to the one that Kath uses if we do not already have a pre-bottled mixture

drink up guys !


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 1, 2006)

Let the Christmas countdown begin. My wife is part Norwegian and she uses a box with 25 drawers on it. In each drawer is a little note about something special that the boys get to do each day before Christmas. Tonight is a "pizza party and a movie". They are really excited.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 1, 2006)

We have Advent Calenders as well, but as you open each door there is chocolate in them and a little christmas poem. We also have made our Advent Wreath. The wreath as 4 candles on it and each Sunday before Christmas one candle is lit, until all 4 Candles are lit.

Yeah Erich it is great to go to the markets. Here are the pics of the ones yesterday. I am not going to post them in a thread for themselves or in the Bavaria thread because this market is small and nothing really special so I only took 4 pics and they did not come out allright. It was too dark. On Saturday and Sunday I will get some pics of some really nice Christmas markets for you.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 1, 2006)

Is that your wife in the first pic Adler?


----------



## Erich (Dec 1, 2006)

Matt keep those familie traditions alive ! very cool.

thanks Chris even the kleine Markts are really neat and get me cranked up. I am taking a real chance today as I am putting in red Christmas ornaments in the trees in my front yard right now in the fog and wee bit sunny cold weather. Praying the locals do not pull out the glass and smash them this weekend

hey whose that guy coming up the street ?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 1, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Is that your wife in the first pic Adler?



who, all of them? 

and get this- i got confirmation of my work placement next July at Westland Helicopters Ltd. in Yeovil, Somerset, the UK's only and one of the World's largest helicopter manufacturers, i'll be working in Engineering Support so closer to the time i'll be asking FB a lot of questions about the industry


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 1, 2006)

Excellent Lanc! Good luck!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2006)

Good show lanc! But I win, I got my placement at Practical Classics magazine in Peterborough about 2 months ago. So ner 

And the most ing thing happened today involving chocolate trifle...but damn it was funny...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 1, 2006)

Got all the Christmas decorations down from the attic. Told my Sweets that perhaps we should pare down a little. The total would fill my Ford fullsize pickup truck. A little much, perhaps.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 2, 2006)

Traditional Christmas Markets on Prague Old Town Square


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Is that your wife in the first pic Adler?



Yeap sure is.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Traditional Christmas Markets on Prague Old Town Square



Very nice. You need to go and see the one in Nurnberg, Germany. It is world known and one of the biggest in Europe. People from all over the world travel to see it. I personally think it is too crowded so I only go once a year just to go to it.

Below is the one in Nurnberg.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2006)

KP and Collingwood's partnership in the second test (and the end result of the day)...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeap sure is.



She's cute.

I would like to see either or both of those Christmas markets. They look beautiful at night.


----------



## Erich (Dec 2, 2006)

well it's 8.31am hrs here in Oregon just hand fed a blue J and got the safflower tube feeder filled for the finches, 21F and a nice breeze blowing up my arse as I carefully and delicately put lights up on the Japanese Maples in the backyard for my neighbors to view in the wee hrs of the morn; we are up at 4.30am every morn and then at night. also Silver and Red Christmas glass ornaments as well. The birds of course think this is quite out of their norm and I get "yelled" at for putting these up this time of year ........ 

I luv this time of year ............. YES


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2006)

And quit feeding the Blue Jays. The other birds just called me and asked me to remind what insufferable pricks they are.


----------



## Erich (Dec 2, 2006)

that is a fact but at least the Crows left my backyard last year, 3 of them would sit and wait on one of our Sequoia limbs cawing softly for the unshelled peanuts to arrive, none of the smaller guys would even come near to the feeders.

Blue J's are loud but that is about it as i have them all disciplined ...... 8)


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2006)

Crows are scary smart. My dad had a infestation of a flock of crows in his backyard. Like Hitchcock's, The Birds, hundreds would use his fountain as a toilet and generally make a mess. He finally killed one and left it in his yard. And the damndest thing, was they left. They stayed just at the edge of his property and stared. For about two weeks. You would walk outside and it was just like the movie. All you could hear was the silent ruffling of feathers. Scared the feces out of me. Very creepy.


----------



## Erich (Dec 2, 2006)

you are so right, talk about smart they are, picking up walnuts from the neighbors yard and sitting on a telephone pole dropping them on the street and cocking their heads to watch drivers run over them so they can swoop down and recover the meats..............yeah tell me these funny guys don't have a brain. got the fireplace roaring now and waiting for my Grandgirls to come over to Bake Linzer cookies and more German goodies with Oma 





geezo just got in again from the wind ......... think my Tusch is slightly numb


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2006)

Christmas tree is up. Today we decorate and listen to christmas music and drink a little good cheer. Tonight the missus and I have dinner together minus kids. Course all we'll do is talk about how proud of them we are.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2006)

man alive i'd totally forgotten about putting up christmas decorations


----------



## Erich (Dec 2, 2006)

back in the house for a short time and see we have a poser on hand ....... if you're reading this please leave at once

other than that trivial item of note. the gang passed me a couple of German things while putting up Christmas lights ........... some sort of new concoction with orange peel, and Nutella Hazelnüss layers .......... man this was fantastic !


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2006)

Get em Erich. I think the poser did it three times. You might want to do a search.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2006)

just did a run through of my presentation and it should fit under the 10 minute cut off point! means little to you guys but is good for me...........


----------



## Erich (Dec 2, 2006)

Yummie ............ I luv this season for many reasons, one obviously as I am the taste tester of very good European delectables

Linzer Kookies, YES ~


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2006)

Relaxing Sunday. A little football. Some good eats.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 3, 2006)

Should have done a poster lanc, much less work and less pressure


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> She's cute.
> 
> I would like to see either or both of those Christmas markets. They look beautiful at night.



I took some really nice ones at the Christmas market I went to today. It was probably the one I like the most out of all the ones I have been to over the last 20 years. I will post them in the Bavarian Thread probably tomorrow.


----------



## Erich (Dec 3, 2006)

great ! looking forward to them. Ice box this morn at 23F and hoarfrost everywhere with the fog on top of that, not a good day to cycle in that swill

cleared out and I worked my buttocks off and then more lights on the front of the house, the Mrs made a very interesting Lemon/Hazelnüss bar covered with Sahne.

Now I am watching the sunset with Christmas musik playing the in the background ............


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2006)

A nice cup of espresso.


----------



## Erich (Dec 4, 2006)

Silver threads outside with a tinge of grey fog yellow overcast to the east, a perfect day to go ICE climbing if there was any around

roof lights this afternoon once it thaws


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2006)

Cleaned my furnace filters yesterday, so clean air for another month.


----------



## Erich (Dec 4, 2006)

hey the postal man brought a neato package of three Ritterkreuz signed Sturmgeschütze Kommandeurs ......... this morn. Dan is a very cool guy, plus he digs my lights


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2006)

Presentation went well...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2006)

Finished my painting.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 5, 2006)

we won the cricket!


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 5, 2006)

my book came in from Barnes and Noble YAAAAAAY!!!!!!


----------



## Erich (Dec 5, 2006)

it's dark and Silver outside, so foggy I cannot even see my neighbors house across the street our house Christmas Lights are the only thing glowing in the neighborhood ............ Kühl !


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 5, 2006)

I have completed all my Christmas shopping!!!

Now, to get about writing and mailing those doggone cards...


----------



## Erich (Dec 5, 2006)

Christmas cards.....arg yes that is one of my projects this morn to adresse them, and then leave it up to the Mrs. to put all those fine little touches inside


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 5, 2006)

did my presentation today finally!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 5, 2006)

R-2800 said:


> my book came in from Barnes and Noble YAAAAAAY!!!!!!



Leaves you wanting more doesn't it. That dang book could have been a 1000 pages and I wouldn't have been happy. 

Youngest boy totally dominated on the basketball court. Not bad for a short dude.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2006)

Going to get my PC fixed at some point after yesterday although it isn't until after I am back from uni (but still in time for Christmas)...


----------



## Erich (Dec 5, 2006)

hey as I sit in my overstuffed OPA's chair I've sent about 10 Christmas greetings to Luftwaffe vets that I know that have e-mails.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 5, 2006)

The boys are designing our Christmas cards. Already sent the troops overseas their Christmas gifts.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2006)

New Evanescence video. Damn she gets prettier every time. 8)


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SF2z0rVs8s4_


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 6, 2006)

Catching up with an old army mate over a few beers.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2006)

My wife brought me a cup a cappucino. Yum!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2006)

Tonight is the best food of the year in hall - the Christmas Dinner (the fact that cheers me up tells you something about the overall quality of the food)..


----------



## Erich (Dec 6, 2006)

unknowingly to my beautiful bride, I am consuming the last of the Christstollen ........... well we will have to bake some more ............. yummie almost as good as s**, 

well not quite


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2006)

Only 3 people turned up to our history lesson so the teacher took us down to Tesco and bought us a coffee, and got another Amy Lee poster 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2006)

Have you recieved the Lebkuchen yet, Erich?


----------



## Erich (Dec 6, 2006)

not yet Chris, it will be probably another week as mail arrives so slowly here in my little part of the world


----------



## Maestro (Dec 6, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Tonight is the best food of the year in hall - the Christmas Dinner (the fact that cheers me up tells you something about the overall quality of the food)..



That's weird... I always heard that English food was far from being the best...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2006)

Maestro said:


> That's weird... I always heard that English food was far from being the best...



Your right but for hall food it passes as more than edible...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2006)

Got a good nights rest.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 7, 2006)

being the only one to understand the maths homework!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2006)

Im the only person who really understands oxidation numbers but I dont shout about it 

I won a couple of melee's on Super Smash Bros today... 8)


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 7, 2006)

My son will be able to come home from Pensacola for a week, starting 
Dec. 23rd....Last saw him in May. That will be the highlight of my holiday!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2006)

Good for you TwoEagles.


----------



## Erich (Dec 7, 2006)

2 Eagles that IS GOOD NEWS ! Christmas will be that much more special for you folk ..........

well a couple of things, found more on my deceased cousin that served in 5./JG 301 today, not much but a little something

a highlight, my wife and I received a beautiful Schumann Lebkuchen tin of fantastisch goodies from der Adler !!!  thanks Chris

Erich ~


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Dec 7, 2006)

I found my dad's pornos


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 7, 2006)

behave yourself Looma!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Dec 7, 2006)

and my dads going on a business trip to hong kong!


----------



## mkloby (Dec 7, 2006)

twoeagles said:


> My son will be able to come home from Pensacola for a week, starting
> Dec. 23rd....Last saw him in May. That will be the highlight of my holiday!



Good deal! They should be pretty much shutting ops down at NAS Whiting during the Christmas-New Years break. Lucky he didn't get slammed with some SDO duty!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 8, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> and my dads going on a business trip to hong kong!



I'm not sure that I understand the excitement. You have the whole xxx internet world. I take it you have filters on the computer Looma?

My youngest boy performed his Christmas show at school last night. What cheered me up? Its over.


----------



## Erich (Dec 8, 2006)

Looma you can do better than that ......... leave it alone

Matt that's cool and yes the two of us here are feeling the burden of over Christmas stress, my wife blew out 15 hrs yesterday at work through the evening for a dinner for her work staff, now back at it early to help clean up from the craziness........

the Lebkuchen is tasting great, and sadly my familie does not care for it ..........yes that is a GOOD thing 8)


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 8, 2006)

It's not the Christmas stress, but rather the daily activities that my boys are involved in. Sometimes I want to just have a nice evening at home alone, with my wife or with the family. Not gonna happen with soccer, basketball, and other obligations. Gets old when there is never a break.

Petty complaint really. But then again isn't that what this thread is about?


----------



## Erich (Dec 8, 2006)

Matt give it time and enjoy them while you can, my 2 are grown up, she has a familie and he is trying to explore the world and find himself..........I miss the times that I can snuggle up with those little kids of mine and that is all over, at least I have 3 grand-daughters and OPA can spoil them silly

freedom will come quicker than you think .......

E ~ my ribs hurt like h***


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 8, 2006)

I know Erich. Thus why I flag my complaint as petty. My oldest boy is becoming a man and it is killing my wife. He now comes home from school all pumped up from weight lifting. He is losing that little boy look and taking on a man's physique. My wife is going to have an aneurysm when she no longer has them in the house to care for. We made a conscious decision years ago that she would stay home with the kids. When they are gone, she's going to have to really switch gears.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 8, 2006)

Oh yeah. And take care of your ribs and back. You'll need those later.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 8, 2006)

going to Plymouth tomorrow to do some christmas shopping..........


----------



## Erich (Dec 8, 2006)

Matt it is a fact of life, the boys when of age have to find themselves, as they are all warriors at heart even if we think not ............ to tell you the honest truth everyone of the guys on this forum is a warrior it is just that most of us living today are told through multiple means that we do not have what it takes and we sucumb, and our lives become truthfully meaningless ....... 

sorry was going of on a slight tangent. Mommy cannot be there anymore, and frankly your eldest although he loves you both does not want your company many times, and this is all honest to goodness reality


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 8, 2006)

Agreed.


----------



## Erich (Dec 8, 2006)

now is the time to give your wife more cuddles and hugs and let her talk things out ......... I know


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah I see that coming. I really am worried about it.


----------



## Erich (Dec 8, 2006)

don't be worried Matt, just step up to the plate and be her warrior, she will love you more than every before


----------



## Maestro (Dec 8, 2006)

My web site building is going on well.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 9, 2006)

managed to do absolutely all my christmas shopping in a few hours in plymouth today


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 9, 2006)

Great! Was there any model planes for your pals?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2006)

Football today. Yee Haw!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 10, 2006)

you kidding me there wasn't even any models for myself! i got them all a little something though, as is tradition for me and no one else it seems


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2006)

The first supposed confirmed band for Rock im Park 2007. According to MTV Rob Zombie has said he is going to play at Rock im Park and Rock am Ring next year. Rock im park is a 90 band 3 day festival that is about 30 to 40 minutes from my house in Nurnberg. I have been to it 9 times now and I love it. They allways have great bands there. Last year pD flew down with his Girlfriend and he went to the show with me and my friends.

The line up so far seems to be shaping as follows for several reasons. These ofcourse are just rumors and could change at any time.

*Metallica* They played at Rock im Park last year and said that they would return to it this year.

*Rob Zombie* Reasons stated above.

*Marilyn Manson* Possibly could be touring with Rob Zombie at the time.

*Smashing Pumpkins* Are reuniting and are rumored to do a Summer European Festival Tour to get support for there new album.

*Iron Maiden* Have announced they would like to play at Germany's 2 biggest festivals in the summer of 2007.

*Nine Inch Nails* On tour in Germany during that time and are also being presented by MLK which is the same group that presents Rock im Park.

*Linkin Park* Were announced during a press conference to be interested in playing at Rock im Park next year.

*Aerosmith* Announced they were to complete a European Summer Festival Tour in 2007.

*Pearl Jam* Also said the same as Aerosmith above.

*AC/DC* Currently in negotiations to play at the festivals.

*Muse* Apparently in negotiations and cancelled there gigs last year at the festivals and said they would like to make them up in the future.

*Motorhead* Have announced they will be doing European Festivals.

*Rammstein* German band, new album and regularly play at these festivals.

*Incubus* Are conducting a US/Canada Tour from Jan to April 2007 and then said they were going to go to Europe for the Summer 2007 tour.

*Sepultura* Rumors and thats it...

*The Killers * Touring with the same agency that books Rock im Park

*Evenescence* Going to be Touring Germany with the same agency that books Rock im Park.

*Lamb of God* Supposedly to be touring with Rob Zombie at the time.

*Godsmack* Rumors again...

Atleast in Rumor it is going to be shaping up to be a Great Festival again next year with this time being amazing due to the fact that it is the 10th anniversary of Rock im Park being in Nurnberg.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 10, 2006)

I really have to go...If im driving by then im off...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2006)

It is an amazing show CC. Lots of fun each and every year. Why drive, when you can catch a flight down and it would cost less than the Gas and the toll booths through France.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 10, 2006)

you might as well go for it CC, as much as we'll all miss you


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2006)

Jeez that's quite the lineup, Adler!! No wonder you rave about it.

I have another day off work. A lot of vacation built up that I need to use up the month of December. Short work weeks!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 11, 2006)

Id drive cos I enjoy driving and I could have a road trip with mates at the same time. But yes a flight makes more sense


----------



## Erich (Dec 11, 2006)

sounds like a killer concert to attend ......

hey I'm enjoying Chris's' package he sent from Deutschland any my lovely brides Nutella/Hazelnüß cookies ..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2006)

You got the package? That is great. I hope you enjoy them. I hope I bought the right ones. There were several different one ranging in various prices. I was not sure which one to get so I went middle of the road.


----------



## Erich (Dec 11, 2006)

Chris it was an incredible gift that lifted my spirits. the mrs. has said due to my injuries don't stuff yourself silly ......... she also has been eyeing some of those other little items like that foiled nougat job


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 11, 2006)

Opening the front door to go to work this AM and on the porch was sitting a copy of Mohawks over Burma by Gerry Beauchamp . I haven't figured out who my benfactor was


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 11, 2006)

I finally got all the perty, perty lights on this delightful Christmas tree.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2006)

So AntiSkimmer, no more ?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 12, 2006)

Nah, only when I'm p*ssed off with the tree, which would be about half the time.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2006)

No obligations this evening so we can have some family time.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2006)

Winning several games of pool and then retiring undefeated.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2006)

Adler, looks like you and I are playing against each other on Thursday. Go Seahawks!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2006)

Dont worry, you guys will win. Alexander is playing like he used to and its a home game for Seattle.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2006)

We'll down our allstar receiver and a couple of our offensive linemen. You never know, the Seahogs have thrown away perfectly good games before.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah and Niners have decided that they have won eneogh games this year...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## Erich (Dec 12, 2006)

cycled 35 miles in the rain . . . not bad for an Alt Fährt with broken ribs and torn muscles

good to get out again

Rippin it up !

E ~


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 12, 2006)

Erich I should have half your determination...35 miles in the rain with
busted ribs? I would be in the hot tub with a pitcher of mojado's.
God Bless You!!!


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 13, 2006)

Received my annual performance review today and apparently I am still going
to be employeed for another year...Lockheed's gain! Now, about that raise...


----------



## Erich (Dec 13, 2006)

2 Eagles well thanks and the hot tub sounds good actually even this morn, think I will try and get out for another 20m at 12 noon with the gang in the heavy wind, that should be real entertaining, and bloody slow ..........

congrats on securing the job for another year anyway


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2006)

Monty Panasar and Steve Harmisons bowling at Perth on day 1


----------



## Erich (Dec 14, 2006)

man that had to be one of the windiest bike rides I have ever ridden, the bike rocked back and forth .. only 15 miles tired of the head-wind .......... nice and soupy the south hills look like a Tsunami or snow !!


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 14, 2006)

Okay, I am actually happy that my buddy Carlos now has his $80,000
Corvette, because I know I will get a shot at it (someday)...Here it is:


----------



## mkloby (Dec 14, 2006)

Holy crapola eagles!!


----------



## Maestro (Dec 14, 2006)

Fact : That car can go up to 306 km/h.

Fact : The speed limit on the highway is 120 km/h.

Question : Why in the hell spend $80,000 on a car that you will never be able to use on "full throttle" anyway (well, not without risking anyone's life) ?

Damn... If I had $80,000 I would rather buy a house !


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 15, 2006)

This is what happens when you are a life long bachelor and don't raise
any children. It's a trade-off, and damn if there aren't times I wonder if
I made the right choice...But I did.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2006)

Done with classes for the year  Just exams in January to go.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 15, 2006)

Its Friday.


----------



## Erich (Dec 15, 2006)

the snow on the foothills is gorgeous after a tremendous wind storm last night knocking out power to 9,000 homes in our region so the city itself is crewed over ............har, har, I'm heading northward in the snow for 3 days, I need desperately to get out of here ....... !


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 15, 2006)

Maestro said:


> Fact : That car can go up to 306 km/h.
> 
> Fact : The speed limit on the highway is 120 km/h.
> 
> ...



If I had $80k I wouldnt buy a 'Vette 


Hmmm...somthing cheered me up today, though I do not know what...


----------



## Erich (Dec 15, 2006)

quit being negative on the cheered up thread you putz  at least you are upright, well .......... maybe you aren't

hey I am going for a walk the sky is snowing ........... bitchin man, the lebkuchen is great .......... life is good 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 15, 2006)

Just been editing some photos, pretty happy with some of them. I could edit photos all day...Slightly sad perhaps..?


----------



## Henk (Dec 16, 2006)

Not working the morning shift. 

If I had that kind of money I would buy a Golf R32 and help my mom out and sure as hell get a better job. I wont spend it here on a Fany Sport car, they will steal it right underneath you here so that is a to big a risk to take for so much cash.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2006)

Did not get to post this yesterday so I will now:

My 49ers beating Seattle not once but twice!!!!

This time the Seahawks pretty much had the game and the Niners came back and scored 21 points to beat them 24 to 14!!!! Kept the Seahawks from clinching the Division. (they will do it anyhow next week as long as the Niners dont lose to Arizona.)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 16, 2006)

I rearranged all of my DVD's according to the colour of the spine, then subdivided them according to colour of writing, and then a sub-sub-section going by length of text...How anal is that


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2006)

Off the scale of anal...

Got home for the Christmas break.


----------



## Henk (Dec 16, 2006)

Not drinking tonight, my body will be happy with me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2006)

lots of things cheered me up yesterday, not a lot's happened today, this's yesterday though-

did the history essay that's been bugging me for over a week so not much left to do

put my little christmas tree by my laptop, it's looking very festive!

got a special invitation to a small gathering at school because of my good performance this term

doing quite well in badminton a few days back

getting another jeep as a run around for the farm (we now have 3) and driving that around for a bit in the feilds, VERY fun as it had no doors at all, just a seat belt holding me in!

going lamping last night and scoring a dozen or so rabbits!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice shots Lanc! And cool pic above, CC. I'm happy to have some bloody heat in the house today.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 17, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Nice shots Lanc! And cool pic above, CC. I'm happy to have some bloody heat in the house today.



Wish you could have some of our heat. It's been clinging to the 80's still here! Damn south Texas...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2006)

Did some more organising. Im developing OCD or something I think


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2006)

Your not that bad yet surely...

Should have my computer fixed by the end of the week as well as perhaps an afternoons skiing.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 18, 2006)

mkloby said:


> Wish you could have some of our heat. It's been clinging to the 80's still here! Damn south Texas...




I would have taken it. We went 48hours with no power. Inside of the house reached 45F, no lights. Only a wind up radio for something to do during the8hrs of daylight.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2006)

managed to fix the part of my desk I broke, a jolly good show even if i do say so myself..........


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 18, 2006)

And just how do you break a desk, Lanc?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2006)

put too much weight on it pushing myself up from my seat, it was only held in by small screws, all is good again now though


----------



## mkloby (Dec 18, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> put too much weight on it pushing myself up from my seat, it was only held in by small screws, all is good again now though


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 18, 2006)

I can only imagine the expletives that must have flew when that baby snapped...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2006)

no no i was very British and refined about the entire incident "darn it" was the order of the day, no expletives and i got to work fixing the problem as soon as possible! with a typically British common sence yet cunning approach... i fixed the peice back on the other way up so you can't see the damage... still a lot of work though


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey I am upright, walking, smelling, seeing, breathing crazy man .......... 

now where is the woman with the big Cannons ?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 18, 2006)

Us ugly Americans would have thrown it away and bought a new one, while cursing the Chinese for their cheap products.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 18, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> no no i was very British and refined about the entire incident "darn it" was the order of the day, no expletives and i got to work fixing the problem as soon as possible! with a typically British common sence yet cunning approach... i fixed the peice back on the other way up so you can't see the damage... still a lot of work though



We had a RM attachment to our company back in Officer Candidate School, and your post made me think of him... the stereotypical British underanimated, superficially polite and yet scathing comments... I'd rather just have someone cursing me off!


----------



## Henk (Dec 18, 2006)

Helping the lady at my moms work with her computer.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 18, 2006)

You and your mom are talking again Henk? Great!!


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2006)

agreed about Hendrik Matt !

hey the wind died down today and I left the fur lined speedo's at home while working ........


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

A warm house, some beautiful Christmas music, and the little one is going to see Santa. Not really sure why. He casually said to me over the weekend, "That's okay Daddy, I know you are really Santa anyway"


----------



## Erich (Dec 19, 2006)

that's the spirit Matt, keep it alive

frrrrrrreezing fog, delay of game at work ............. oh well


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2006)

doing a presentation on how fat you have to be before you become bullet proof.......

if you're wondering, which i know matt is, the answer's roughly 1,800lbs, so congratulations matt you're bullet proof


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

Almost. What makes you think mass equates to ability to deflect high energy projectiles?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2006)

a standard .35cal handgun bullet has roughly 369ft. lbs. of energy, capable of penitrating 1 ft of human flesh, it's then very simple to calculate how much mass the 1 ft all over layer will have


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2006)

What about if I shot you with a .50 cal sniper rifle. How fat would you have to be then?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

Your "standard" .35cal, 369ft-lbs energy handgun sounds a lot like a 9mm (9x19mm). And tests have shown that 9mm hardball (FMJ) will penetrate up to 35 inches of ordnance gelatin. In fact MOST hollowpoints will penetrate significantly more than 12 inches of "flesh". This is one of the reasons that domestic police are now migrating towards the .223 instead of 9mm carbines. You need to narrow your test parameters there, Einstein.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2006)

if you're running from the police (as per our presentation) you're more likely to get shot by a pistol


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

I didn't think the UK police carried weapons. Unless you consider a radio a weapon.


----------



## Erich (Dec 19, 2006)

so if your head was 1800lbs it would deflect a bullet .............. you FAT HEAD !

doubtful


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

And I take issue with his use of the term "bullet proof". Mass does not equate to super-flesh density. You can shoot a elephant with a .22. May not kill it, but by no means is it "bullet-proof". I see this analysis of Lanc's to be highly flawed. Failed, I say!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2006)

no not deflect it, but in effect swallow the bullet, the bullet will penitrate the layer of fat but not into the body's central organs...........

and no UK police don't carry firearms, but then no one's that fat over here, as such it was all based in america where 1,800lbs makes you a light weight.........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2006)

and we covered any possible issues with our calculations in the presentation..........


----------



## Erich (Dec 19, 2006)

oh very cool just received in mailbox just seconds ago a wonderful signed war time pic from my friend and former Bf 110G-4 and Bf 109G-10 pilot Fritz M. serving in 9./NJG 101 and 4./JG 104, one of the few surviving members of the ugly sacrificial mission "Elbe" from April of 1945 

cool man ..........


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ah I see. Another British public school graduate in the making. Press on.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 19, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> no not deflect it, but in effect swallow the bullet, the bullet will penitrate the layer of fat but not into the body's central organs...........
> 
> and no UK police don't carry firearms, but then no one's that fat over here, as such it was all based in america where 1,800lbs makes you a light weight.........


 yes but we all know that the people over in Europe are smaller of stature and the women have yet to figure out how to shave their armpits


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 19, 2006)

I wrote out a commendation for a colleague for his help with a network congestion problem I was working on.

Those are so much funner to write than a "bitch-o-gram".


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 19, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> ....the women have yet to figure out how to shave their armpits


----------



## Henk (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes Matt me and the Government are talking but the mood is still there.

May get a other job.


----------



## Maestro (Dec 19, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> yes but we all know that the people over in Europe are smaller of stature and the women have yet to figure out how to shave their armpits



Yeah... I once saw a French girl that had so long hairs on her legs that you could have made ponytails with them ! Now just imagine her armpits...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm not imagining her armpits...


----------



## Erich (Dec 19, 2006)

armpits ? well let you me tell you about armpits, but first after telling you all about fur-lined speedo's. It will change your life !


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

Like under armour. Thin to the skin. But expensive.


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 20, 2006)

My shopping is now complete, and my son arrives home on Saturday
for seven days. Everything else is just gravy.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 20, 2006)

twoeagles said:


> My shopping is now complete, and my son arrives home on Saturday
> for seven days. Everything else is just gravy.



My wife is 8 and a half months preggers now so we can't fly home for Christmas! In 2 weeks we'll find out if we're getting a boy or girl!


----------



## Erich (Dec 20, 2006)

are you sure you want to know the sex ? ......... just asking ~ congratulations are in order

E ~


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2006)

Didn't peek at the sonogram huh? Congrats.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2006)

Congrats man, I wish you and your wife a good delivery and a healthy baby.


----------



## Erich (Dec 20, 2006)

Cris is it snowing yet ? peeked at the German weather.com and they said your area was due the Schnee showers for 4 days


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2006)

Nope. Weather says it is coming tonight though.


----------



## Erich (Dec 20, 2006)

thumbs up Chris ! it's getting pretty dark and mysterious out something is amiss and is likely to get damp though it is below freezing ......... freezing rain absolutely sucks, beautiful hanging from trees and the like but people get injured, etc .......

hey just got word on 2 great little maps covering the RAF Gardening operations in the north straits and Baltic during the war ......... cool 8)


----------



## mkloby (Dec 20, 2006)

Erich said:


> are you sure you want to know the sex ? ......... just asking ~ congratulations are in order
> 
> E ~



What I meant is we'll find out the sex when the baby's born, which is 2 weeks... thanks everyone I'll post up a pic after HE(hoping) is born. Already have MARPAT digital onesies for him


----------



## Erich (Dec 20, 2006)

roger that !

ah can we ask the possible name(s) forthwith ?? just don't name him Zog ok


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 20, 2006)

a christmas baby... how festive, congrats...........

and having a rather nice conversation in which i was called attractive in a "special" way


----------



## mkloby (Dec 20, 2006)

Erich said:


> roger that !
> 
> ah can we ask the possible name(s) forthwith ?? just don't name him Zog ok



Sure! I wanted Patrick James for boy, but got shot down. She did agree to it for the 3rd male child... hopefully God is on my side!

We've settled on:
Boy - Matthew Francis, Jr
Girl - Anna Lyn

Sure he'll get crap for Francis as a middle name... but it is a family name!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2006)

Picked up my new ski's but there is no snow for using them which kind of defeats the point of having them...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> a christmas baby... how festive, congrats...........
> 
> and having a rather nice conversation in which i was called attractive in a "special" way



Must have been your "bullet proof" calculations. Gets the women every time.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2006)

mkloby said:


> Sure! I wanted Patrick James for boy, but got shot down. She did agree to it for the 3rd male child... hopefully God is on my side!
> 
> We've settled on:
> Boy - Matthew Francis, Jr
> ...



A boy eh.

Matthew Frank - Me like
MF Junior
MF'r

Wonder what his call sign would be Mkloby...



God I love being a Dad.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 21, 2006)

jesus christ people like you're allowed to breed  

and recieving the external hard drive we ordered fro christmas


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2006)

Taking the Lord's name in vain. And right before Christmas. That'll cost you, Lanc. Santa won't be pleased.


----------



## Erich (Dec 21, 2006)

interesting, I think the profanity button has been yanked again .........

I'm telling the Weihnachtsman






did you hear that " I'm going to kick Lanc's arse come Christmas "


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## twoeagles (Dec 21, 2006)

This old gem cheered me up. Self-explanatory!


----------



## Erich (Dec 21, 2006)

Kühl man ! did you know that the reindeer under Santas leadership are females ............

males drop their antlers in the winter, the females keep them over the winter ............ooooooooh la la


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 21, 2006)

Okay, but they might be male reindeer out for the evening in drag....


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2006)

Now that's NOT cheering me up.

However, I am about to officially begin my Christmas holiday. Woohoo!


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 21, 2006)

only one more school day till vacation yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2006)

That is a good feeling, isn't it.


----------



## davparlr (Dec 21, 2006)

mkloby said:


> Sure! I wanted Patrick James for boy, but got shot down. She did agree to it for the 3rd male child... hopefully God is on my side!
> 
> We've settled on:
> Boy - Matthew Francis, Jr
> ...



Congratulations!

Is this your first? If so, you are in for a life (and baby ) changing experience. Fatherhood can be extremely gratifying. Also, extremely trying. Raise the kid with lots of love and lots of time, it is now your prime directive. If you do that, the trying times will be minimized.

Also, you can buy toys again, and play with them!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats on the kid, mk.

My grandmother, who turned 94 on Wednesday, received a framed congratulatory plaque from the provincial government of Nova Scotia today. It congratulates her on such a long life and so on, and was signed by the premier. It's just a hokey little thing that the provincial government does for the extremely elderly, but it really brightened her day. It was good to see her in such good spirits. That alone made _my_ day.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Dec 21, 2006)

IL-2 1946 is available here for $40


----------



## mkloby (Dec 21, 2006)

davparlr said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Is this your first? If so, you are in for a life (and baby ) changing experience. Fatherhood can be extremely gratifying. Also, extremely trying. Raise the kid with lots of love and lots of time, it is now your prime directive. If you do that, the trying times will be minimized.
> 
> Also, you can buy toys again, and play with them!



Yup this is our 1st! Oh I'm excited about buying baby all the airplane toys! We already have a "stuffed cuddly airplane!"



Nonskimmer said:


> Congrats on the kid, mk.
> 
> My grandmother, who turned 94 on Wednesday, received a framed congratulatory plaque from the provincial government of Nova Scotia today. It congratulates her on such a long life and so on, and was signed by the premier. It's just a hokey little thing that the provincial government does for the extremely elderly, but it really brightened her day. It was good to see her in such good spirits. That alone made _my_ day.



Thank you! Congrats to the Grandma - hope I can make it that long


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2006)

Wrapped presents tonight. Kids are bouncing off the walls. Tonight some reading time with the boys.


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 22, 2006)

A good friend just made it home safely from Korea for the holidays.
There were two very happy little boys waiting for him. And very
pretty bride...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2006)

First day of vacation. Cleaned up my workbench in the garage. What a mess that was!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2006)

Almost looks like it might snow and I will get my computer back tomorrow.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 22, 2006)

got to do a lot of driving today moving bales around.......


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 22, 2006)

Eating a really really good mango...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2006)

Presents are under the tree and the boys and I are goofing off together. Bought a new US flag. My old one was frayed and worn out. Took it into the garage and did a proper fold. I didn't burn it as required, but did fold it properly.


----------



## Maestro (Dec 23, 2006)

Was it as bad as this one ?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 23, 2006)

Almost.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2006)

seeing all our presents under the tree!


----------



## Erich (Dec 24, 2006)

the sun is trying to break through the fog/clouds my bike is tuned and I am heading out for a long 35 miler to stretch and wake my poor hands up. the mrs and our son are watching the trilogy-Rings so they are tuned out


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2006)

What lanc? Thats not possible, Santa doesnt start his rounds till tonight...

My high temperature has gone, but im still left with a throat infection.


----------



## Crippen (Dec 24, 2006)

getting on this site!!!
Have you squeezed them all Lancs, thats half the fun (pressies that is). 

Hugs to CC... sorry you are not so well hun.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2006)

what cheered me up? cripps showing her face on the site for the first time in ages! although that being said we speak all the time off the site


----------



## Erich (Dec 24, 2006)

I kicked arse up and down the road earlier today ............... life is good

Merry Christmas you fruit loops 8)


----------



## Pisis (Dec 24, 2006)

Merry Xmass!

... have cheered me up! 8)


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 24, 2006)

The Christmas dinner is complete. The kids are winding down from bouncing off the wall and I am ready for bed. The wife is wondering what I'm doing on the computer and I only have a couple more presents to wrap.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 24, 2006)

so u have the xmass dinner on 25th december? now it shoul be like midnight in th us right?

ps: send regards to ur wife!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 24, 2006)

It is 2100 here in Seattle. West coast is three hours behind. We usually do our formal dinner Christmas Eve. A more relaxed dinner on Christmas day. To busy playing with toys to have time to eat. 

Oh and Pisis you keep your hands off my wife. I know how you are with the women.


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2006)

oh shut up and go to bed both of you. Santa is checking you places twice and is not liking what he sees .........

I've got a tall glass of milk and 3 choc chip cookies for the fat one. he will sure to be pleased. Now if Rudi and her buddies stay out of the house . . . ......... and yes the reindeer are all girls


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

We're putting the little one down as I right this. He's a stubborn one. He's technically evaluating the physics behind Santa's deliveries and is not buying the magic dust theory.


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2006)

you guys have a chimney ? tell him the family cat/dog is actually a disguise for Santa


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## Pisis (Dec 25, 2006)

Erich said:


> oh shut up and go to bed both of you. Santa is checking you places twice and is not liking what he sees .........


Yesterday I've watched the movie called _Santa's Slay_ and I think the Santa was starred by LesOfPrimus...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

In his dreams. Les' beard isn't that shade of grey.


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2006)

nor that long, actually that dude looks more like me at the present time, just imagine the beard in useage for hair and a more streamlined, more physically appealing bike body that the chics dig .......


----------



## Pisis (Dec 25, 2006)

But most of the movie took part on an ice rink and shooting shotguns!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

Erich said:


> nor that long, actually that dude looks more like me at the present time, just imagine the beard in useage for hair and a more streamlined, more physically appealing bike body that the chics dig .......



No lights hanging from his dangly bits.


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2006)

hey Matt the babe's say I have buns of steel, so . . . ............


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

$19.99 from Ronco.


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2006)

as long as they say I don't have boob's of lead !!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2006)

what cheered me up... today's christmas of course!


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2006)

right on ... ... ... Happy Birthday JESUS ! ♫♫ ♪


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

The Fat Man came!!!!


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2006)

yep he is gone and with him a little surprise for our friend in Iran


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

One prepackaged UN resolution banning travel, business dealings and a 60 day review by the IAE.


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2006)

note what is in the Weihnachtman's over-sized bag. the Sleigh looks a bit weighed down ............ Santa told me he is banning the UN this year


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

Aww. Only for a year. Well since they are ineffective, no one will notice.


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2006)

well maybe Kofi or whatever he calls himself will blow himself up but then again what dufous will replace him in a good for nothing organisation


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

Maybe the Iranian guy who was up for Security Council position?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2006)

That also has cheered me up.

Getting what I expected today.


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2006)

a bullet to the Iranian smuck .......... "apply it directly to the forehead", apply it directly to the forehead, head on ..


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 25, 2006)

Also getting what I expected. But thats because I ordered it all myself


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 25, 2006)

Spending Christmas with the family.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 25, 2006)

Playing a great joke on my gullable mother. I told her that all the notes on the sheet music she bought me for Christmas were in German and I couldnt understand them, then after i'd laughed and told her that they werent really she said oh good theyre in English then...?


----------



## Henk (Dec 25, 2006)

Being at home for Christmas and feeling better after having a nice nap.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 25, 2006)

Christmas presents and good food


----------



## Chief (Dec 25, 2006)

Eagles destroyed TO and clinched the playoffs.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2006)

just relaxing watching some damn good TV.............


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2006)

downloaded Media player 11 and IE 7, and am enjoying both!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 26, 2006)

I nearly had a fit when I found out my Mum had downloaded WMP 11...Deleted it and went back to 10 immediately...

Hmmmm, nothing really, rather bored...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 26, 2006)

A day of rest from the festivities. Much needed.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2006)

Clouds are rolling in, hopefully get some snow on the hills at the very least.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2006)

managed to clean my room a little.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 26, 2006)

Canada beat Sweden in world junior hockey. 

Amazingly, they beat them 2-0. The Swedes played a much better game, IMO. Fortunately for Canada, we had a great goalie.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm wearing, of all things, a bath robe! gotta love your gran!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2006)

It snowed today! Hell yeah. It is very very cold and we had the snow! It even stuck today but melted later in the afternoon. Tomorrow they are calling for snow.


----------



## Erich (Dec 27, 2006)

a bath robe Lanc ? wha no fur lined speedo

Chris I knew you would get some before years end ..........

now to attack the Schmidt Lebkuchen box again that someone sent earlier in the month


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2006)

College buddy and his family are coming over for the evening. Hope I behave myself.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2006)

Should snow on the hills today or tomorrow


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 27, 2006)

My boss isn't here, most of the people aren't here. Just a day to sit, internet surf, and get paid a lot of money to do it.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Dec 27, 2006)

saw Borat on Jay Leno


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 27, 2006)

Now Canada beat the USA in world junior hockey. 

Always a great game when Canada and the US faceoff, and a great game it was. A fierce, passionate game, just like hockey is meant to be. A lot like it usually is when we play the Russians. 




...and we beat ya 6-3. NYAAA-NYAAAAAA!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 28, 2006)

They dont seem to be doing to well this time. They got beat by Germany 2-1 and now Canada 6-3.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 28, 2006)

I think this was the first time Germany beat the USA in world junior hockey since '91, if I remember right. Good for them I guess.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 28, 2006)

I am just surprised that the US is not doing so hot. I never really keep up with Junior Hockey so for as much as know, the US could have allways been crap, but I figured they were pretty good atleast.

They are normally pretty good, right?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 28, 2006)

Normally they ain't too bad at all (but we're better  ), but they've had some trouble getting their sh*t together so far. It happens. It happens to us, it happens to the Swedes, the Finns, the Czechs, the Russians...it happens. Team USA is usually alright, no worries.


----------



## Erich (Dec 28, 2006)

it's 26F clear as can be and I am sitting back watching the city workers make fools out of themselves carving up my street trying to find my neighbors water line they messed up.

yummie, Lebkuchen covered in dark choc.....

E ~


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 28, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am just surprised that the US is not doing so hot. I never really keep up with Junior Hockey so for as much as know, the US could have allways been crap, but I figured they were pretty good atleast.
> 
> They are normally pretty good, right?


Rated #1 for the second time but they are 0-2 as germany beat them also the Germans are looking better all the time


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2006)

cleaning my room a bit and lots of good TV!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2006)

Good TV hardly...

Sort of sorting out replacing my hard-drive.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 28, 2006)

Friends left. No real damage. Other than liver and stomach from laughing to much.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 28, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Friends left. No real damage. Other than liver and stomach from laughing to much.



Destroying the liver - great American past-time.

I just got this beauty today...
picture courtesy of US Mint - couldn't take a decent picture through the plastic slab of mine... I suck at photography.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 30, 2006)

That's a good looking commemorative coin, Matt!

I took a look at my website stats, which I do occasionally and am shocked to see the volume lately. It's moving up, thanks to some airshow performer referrals. Now to get them to buy more stuff...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2006)

Great EG! I assume you can track purchases or links made via your advertisers too?


----------



## Erich (Dec 30, 2006)

got a neat note from Dr. T. Boiten, his manuscript for his huge authorative Nachtjagd war diaries has gone to Red Kite publishing,,,,,,,should be out spring of 2007. 

Save your pennies ladies/gents


----------



## evangilder (Dec 30, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Great EG! I assume you can track purchases or links made via your advertisers too?



I don't have any advertisers...yet. BUt I do track my calendar purchases and the stuff from my cafepress site, which is due for a full facelift. I put up the cafepress store to see what would happen and I actually did sell a few things, so I think I will make a fuller selection of things.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 30, 2006)

Slept in until midday...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2006)

did a lot of maths revision, Hypothesis testing and confidence intervals


----------



## Maestro (Dec 30, 2006)

I went to my "meet again" party I had with my old schoolmates from high-school. It started yesterday at 6:30 PM and lasted until 3:00 AM. God, what a night it was !

Like I don't have a camera (I'll buy one for the next party for sure (should be in 5 years)), a girl is supposed to e-mail me the pictures she took during the party. I will post some as soon as I get them.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2006)

You sure you wanna do that?


----------



## Maestro (Dec 30, 2006)

Why not ? 

Don't worry, you won't see me stoned (because I don't do drugs) or drunk because I had to drive back home. You won't see anyone naked neither, because we were not at Daytona Beach !


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2006)

Damn.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 30, 2006)

got 90 bucks from relatives for christmas


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2006)

being inside when it's raining outside!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2006)

Beautiful day. Older boy has some soccer. Maybe Chinese tonight for dinner.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 31, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Beautiful day. Older boy has some soccer. Maybe Chinese tonight for dinner.



Beautiful day out here too! Chinese food is amazing. I always go w/ the General - he can't steer you wrong.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2006)

new year's almost here..........


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2006)

Beef and broccoli. And a little on the spicy side.


----------



## Henk (Dec 31, 2006)

Got home early today.


----------



## Erich (Dec 31, 2006)

30 miles on the bike in freezing fog, my gloves and booties were covered with frost .............. 

things are good, happy New Years and may all of you become pregnant with life


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 31, 2006)

Canada beat Slovakia in world junior hockey, to advance to the semi-finals. 8)


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2006)

Chinese dinner was excellent. Tomorrow begins the new year. New promises. New love.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2007)

Awwww. Ain't that sweet?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

C'mon, Skimmer. I'm all meloncholy here!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2007)

Please don't call me "Skimmer". Just humour me on this one, it ain't nice, ok? 


It's just a stupid submariner thing.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2007)

Ah, I could never stay mad at you, Matt. Too damn cute.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

Phew. My beer was was getting warm. Cheers.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2007)

Any day, sweet thang.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey. That's getting a little close to home.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2007)

eep.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

Nevermind. Spilled my beer.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

Anxious. Have to remember that one.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 1, 2007)

Nonskimmer said:


> Please don't call me "Skimmer". Just humour me on this one, it ain't nice, ok?
> 
> 
> It's just a stupid submariner thing.



skimmey's still good to go though yeah 

and it's a new year! yeah!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> skimmey's still good to go though yeah


Always.
Especially from you. 


I just finished putting the last of the Christmas decorations away. All done for another year.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2007)

New year


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 1, 2007)

Went down to the New Years bash 5c with rain the band Foriegner was OK got drenched after went to Casino lost $200 on Blackjack but the girlfriend with 1 pull on the slots won $1100 of which I'll probably see none .


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 1, 2007)

Errrmm....Nothing really


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

Grits for breakfast.


----------



## Henk (Jan 1, 2007)

My dog made my day by doing the most funniest stuff I have ever seen.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hopefully not including grits...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 2, 2007)

Playing Stairway to Heaven on the Piano.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)

Stairway to heaven was not written for piano.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 2, 2007)

I know. But you can still play it and it will still sound good 8)


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)

Just yanking your chain. Can you play the whole thing? Or just the intro?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)

And nobody made any comments on PBs cute gal friend? Shame on you guys.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 2, 2007)

Seeing as I was too skimpy to buy the whole piece of sheet music, just the intro and a bit of the first verse


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)

Good for you. Are you self taught or did you take lessons? Piano lessons can be exhorbitantly expensive here.


----------



## Erich (Jan 2, 2007)

the skies are an erriee cloud/sun and it is winter chill, another 30 miles blasted on the bike pushing local drivers off the roads . .......... rip it up

and I am still vertical !


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)

Raining like hell here. Bet floods are on the way. Glad I don't live by a river.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 3, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Good for you. Are you self taught or did you take lessons? Piano lessons can be exhorbitantly expensive here.



Bit of both. I have half an hour a week as sort of guidance and I just do my own thing at home and learn stuff all the time...They are pretty expensive, but im not paying


----------



## Henk (Jan 5, 2007)

CC you have the life easy mate.

Having the car for myself the whole weekend.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2007)

Henk! Where ya been my friend? Missed you the last couple of days in the forum.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 5, 2007)

Our unit had a Change of Command ceremony today. God, I wonder what it feels like to retire after 26 years of service... when you've been a Marine longer than you have NOT been a Marine.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2007)

If I imagine from my knothole, like a disgarded rag. Hang in there mkloby.

Semper Fi


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2007)

the clean up of my room went pretty well........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2007)

Wife and I have the house to ourselves tonight...again.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2007)

Passed my theory test. Go me!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2007)

Seattle vs Dallas

...in 56" HiDef! Waahooo!


----------



## Maestro (Jan 6, 2007)

While searching YouTube to get videos to prove to a Frenchman that De Gaulle is an @sshole, I fell on two (English subtitled) RBO video clips. You won't understand several of the jokes intended there (due to Québec culture), but you'll get most of them.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rmZH3KY5-c_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NRW1wDmZkY_

****EDIT**** : Oh... And an other one.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIggel7z-aY_


----------



## mkloby (Jan 7, 2007)

I just didn't get the videos...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2007)

Seattle remains in the playoffs beating Dallas in a nailbiter 21-20. Wooo that was close!


----------



## Crippen (Jan 7, 2007)

My daughters 18th birthday today..... my gift.... her first flying lesson!!!! woohoo!!


----------



## Erich (Jan 7, 2007)

Crippen how did she do ? only 18, yikes, my youngest is 24 yrs


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2007)

Very nice, Crippen. Is she dabbling or really serious?


----------



## Erich (Jan 7, 2007)

over 41 miles today in the dank, damp grey on my road bike ................ I rule the roads 8) 

rippin it up !


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2007)

Good for you Erich. You are inspiring.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah how'd it go? what did she get to fly?


----------



## Maestro (Jan 8, 2007)

mkloby said:


> I just didn't get the videos...



Hmmm... I thought it was obvious. It must be because you're not Canadian. Because each of the three videos are about historical events of Canada. For exemple, "The 4th Reich" is about the bill 101 (that FBJ perfectly knows about )

The two first videos are about more "important" events. Like (in the first video) the arrival of the first French colonists, the "Christianization" of natives, the Acadian Deportation, the American Independence War, the 1837-1838 Rebellion or (in the second video) the October Crisis, the 1980 Referendum on Québec's independence, De Gaulle's speech at Montréal who made a God out of him for Nationalists and an @sshole for Federalists.

RBO was an "officially" Nationalist humour group, but they didn't miss a chance to knock on _any_ side.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2007)

Not too dang much actually. Pissed off at the world for some reason.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2007)

Being back at college.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2007)

Flat tire, water under the house, some duct work disconnected and needed a new water heater. Joy.


----------



## Crippen (Jan 8, 2007)

I think we all feel like that some days Matt, I hope tomorrow is a better day for you.

As for my daughters flying lesson - nope she has not had it yet, I just booked her a trial lesson. She wants to learn to fly, so i got her a trial lesson so that she can see how she gets on. Before it costs me a fortune!!!!

nice to hear you like being back at collage CC.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2007)

It's not all that bad Crippen. Thanks for the kind words. Its only money.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 8, 2007)

Crippen - boy oh boy if she gets bit w/ the aviation bug... that's end game. It's expensive!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2007)

And yet opens up so many personal and professional opportunities. 

Heck, she might not even want to fly but get bit by the aviation bug to just immerse herself in it? Like me!

What can hurt, right?


----------



## mkloby (Jan 8, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> And yet opens up so many personal and professional opportunities.
> 
> Heck, she might not even want to fly but get bit by the aviation bug to just immerse herself in it? Like me!
> 
> What can hurt, right?



This is true. Aviation opportunities are excellent in the military. USMC is hurting for pilots so badly right now. Military training is not only FREE, but you can't beat it. Plus, since they are having an acute shortage of pilots, the bonuses they are throwing out in the USMC are sweet for re-upping after your obligation is over.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2007)

Good conversation with my manager. Flat tire fixed, duct work fixed, water heater to be installed tomorrow.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2007)

Booked my driving test for Feb 20th. Nervous already.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 9, 2007)

cheddar cheese said:


> Booked my driving test for Feb 20th. Nervous already.



I remember my test. I got hollared at for going any speed above engine idle. When it came to parallel park, my first crack at it was horrible... I hit the curb practically perpendicular... guy gave me another shot and that one wasn't too bad so I passed.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 9, 2007)

The wife just made some awesome sweet tea! It's the simple things in life that keep me smiling.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

physics today was a lot of fun and very interesting.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2007)

Wouldn't quite put it that way but it was better than the average physics lesson


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

i'm glad we went over a lot of old concepts though, this coursework shouldn't be _too_ bad.............


----------



## Maestro (Jan 9, 2007)

Went to the local commercial center... I bought a 1/48 P-51D model kit from Revell at $14.99 (CND) and a 1/48 B-25J also from Revell at $24.99 (CND)... That's less than half of the price they were before Christmast. YAY !

I also grabbed both of Three Days Grace's CDs. Their first one at $21.99 (CND) and their latest at $9.99 (CND)... Go figure why their latest is cheaper than their first one! However one of their song (Home (the fourth of their first CD)) doesn't play well... It crashes after one minute. But all others play well.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2007)

1 exam down 1 to go...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 10, 2007)

Realized that I had bought an extended warranty for my computer. Next day service for my crashed harddrive?


----------



## Pisis (Jan 11, 2007)

Got promoted in job, got new benefits, etc... Life's good! 8)


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 11, 2007)

Good for you Pisis. Anyone who comprehends as many languages as you deserves better.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Matt, I don't think I am THAT GOOD. For example, some people here, especially older, speak more then 5 languages! My grandad, for instance, spoke Czech, Russian, Hebrew, German, English, Italian, French and Latin (not mentioning Slovak, Polish and Yugoslavian - but that's kinda the same).

And I forgot to mention that I got a gift from the US - an MP3/video player/disctaphone with 6.0GB HDD!!! 8)


----------



## mkloby (Jan 12, 2007)

Finished my last sim - flights start again next week!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 12, 2007)

Good cup of Verona coffee. Life is good.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 12, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Good cup of Verona coffee. Life is good.



Good idea matt - Coffee's brewing right now.

Had only a morning brief and off base by 0930 for the long MLK jr weekend!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 12, 2007)

My girl is finally OK again, shining with her smile! Life rocks! 8)


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 12, 2007)

Good, Pisis.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks, Matt!


----------



## mkloby (Jan 13, 2007)

In Laws sent some fresh Wawa coffee here from NJ - such good coffee!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2007)

The Ribs that are marinating in my fridge right to be put on the Grill later today. MMMMM


----------



## mkloby (Jan 13, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The Ribs that are marinating in my fridge right to be put on the Grill later today. MMMMM



My wife and I had to buy all our household goods after we got married - we had practically NOTHING. Sadly, I'm still waiting on my grill. I did get 115 dollars in giftcards this Christmas, which I'm saving to get my grill when we move back to Pensacola in a few months. I'm so sick of steaks in the oven!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2007)

I know how you feel. That is allways the way it is when you first get married.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2007)

You've been married more then once?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Beginning a three day weekend.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

ooooohhhhh riiiiiight 8)

and as for me, it's the little things, got someone a birthday present i know she'll absolutely love, a CD version of one of her favourite childhood books, it was read to her almost ever night as a kid, and it was only £2.47  but we don't tell her that  and buying some blank DVDs...........


----------



## Henk (Jan 13, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Henk! Where ya been my friend? Missed you the last couple of days in the forum.



Well Matt had a lot of stuff going on and were not able to have time to do what I want.

A guy from a local PS2 game hiring store came and asked me if I would want to come and work for him for better hours and way better pay and I can play games whole day.

I found out that I make more per month or bring in more money for the shop than my friend that works more than a year and half longer than me there, but he got a bonus, pay rise and a nice bottle of Amarula.

Hope I get the job at the PS2 game hiring shop.

P.S. Congrats Pisis and hope you will enjoy every bit of it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

hey henk with all the troubles with your last boss that's great news! good luck with getting the job! would it be long term?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2007)

When I was younger all I wanted to do was work in the PS2 shop...Great news Henk..

And buying blank DVD's cheers you up lanc? If I bought DVD's and found out they were blank id be pretty pissed off


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

i love blank media, so many possibilities


----------



## Henk (Jan 13, 2007)

Hope it will be a long term thing, because the guy that worked there left.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

i've just read on the RAF website that when our lease of the 4 C-17s runs out next year we'll be buying our current 4 and one extra one! of course cutbacks will reduce this to 1 but what can you do


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

And NATO is buying 4 too.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

will they be painting them white?


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 13, 2007)

Canada has 4 in the pipeline supposedly getting 4 that were slated for USAF but we jumped the cue


----------



## mkloby (Jan 13, 2007)

Have you guys ever seen them operate?


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 13, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Have you guys ever seen them operate?


saw the demo c17 bird at an airshow its pretty wild and another when one of the pre production bird was doing its winter work ups at one base I was at


----------



## mkloby (Jan 13, 2007)

when i used to watch them roll in and out of Turner Field to pick up HMX, the R/W was 6000' and they seemed to stop w/ about half of the R/W remaining.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

I saw a demo at the McChord AFB airshow. Blew away every demo except the Canadian solo CF-18. The C-17 [obviously empty] did a max power short takeoff that while I certainly exagerate, appeared to be airborne in about 6 aircraft lengths. Literally got airborne clawing its way intot the sky, did a 45 degree bank angle mid field right over me and my son and journeyed around for a min-length landing. Max break landing did not appear realistic for such a beast. Screamed to a stop and proceeded to back up the same length of the landing with max thrust reversers.

Out came the 5x7 foot american flags and the crowd went wild.

Freaking amazing!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2007)

Wine....


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Pisis, what time is it where you live. Having a little wine are we?


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2007)

There is a time to have
There is atime to give
There is a time to sleep
There is a time to drink
Wink wink wink


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2007)

[but now I drink Beer... ]


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Beer. Then wine. You must tell us how your hangover feels when you wake up. Your girlfriend with you?


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2007)

Ur wrong. It was wine (actually sparkling kinda lika champagne) and then I've opened my 1st bottle of beer which I am sucking till now. I am a very slow drinker but I can stand a lot of alcohol. My girls is sleeping in my bed. It could have been three hours now.  You know, I need some rest, too...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

And you changed your avatar.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, so that is overall two people who cheered that up so far. Good! 8)


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2007)

I hope you will FINALLY cheer meh up by readin the PM I've sent ya.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Not sure that I can. But I may have to cut short. Chicken sandwiches await.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2007)

Bon Apetit!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Drink lots of water Pisis. Take care.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2007)

No problem man. Used to it. Every day reality.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

went to 

chat kecal

didn't see ya


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey, I am in the Bar room (the 7th blue link in the left part)


----------



## Henk (Jan 14, 2007)

I got the job at the PS2 game hiring shop, goodbey video store.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2007)

Good for you Henk.

Seattle put up one hell of a fight against Chicago.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 14, 2007)

Good for you Henk, my sincere congrats to you!

Matt, I was there, but in another room - you went to a wrong one!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh well. It is destined that you and I will not meet in chat rooms with "bar" in the name. Probably good for my prostate.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 14, 2007)

Rather for your liver...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow. You REALLY must impress those in the gym.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 14, 2007)

I have my own personal gym. And when I did Krav Maga, I used to go to a school gym and I was usually alone there.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2007)

Gotcha. 

This discussion and school was leading down a dire path...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, I really didn't understand the whole context of it...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2007)

Just kidding Pisis. My sick humor you know.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 14, 2007)

No, I'm not upset or anything. My English skills aren't that pure to understand all the hidden nuances in it.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 14, 2007)

Ah, now I looked up to a dictionary what "dire" means and I understood...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2007)

I wish I could carry on a conversation as well as you Czech!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## mkloby (Jan 15, 2007)

Went for a little 4mi run


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 15, 2007)

Awakened to a minor ice storm that had turned the world to crystalline glory.
But not so bad as to be dangerous.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 15, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> Awakened to a minor ice storm that had turned the world to crystalline glory.
> But not so bad as to be dangerous.



Down here in corpus it's finally not hot and humid!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2007)

Supposed to get above freezing for the first time in a week. Hope it melts the mess outside.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2007)

Finished my exams


----------



## Erich (Jan 15, 2007)

I hear ya Matt. about 18 and ice fog. does the weather channel ever ever mention south Oregon for anything ? ............. ah nope. We need the meltdown real fat so I can get back to work


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2007)

Erich, while this is not the what annoyed you thread, my kids are driving me nuts. Between the windstorm, christmas break, snow storms and MLK holiday, they have not been in school for almost a month for cripes sake. They are going stir crazy and so am I.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 15, 2007)

Give them some work, that will calm them down. Like painting the fence, grabbing leafs, washing ur car...


----------



## Crippen (Jan 15, 2007)

Failing that Matt... give um drugs.

(and this from the women who taught children for many years hehe)
 

I have had a nice weekend, we had a big party (nearly 200 friends) as we have had three big birthdays in the last few months (my son, daughter and I), so we had a joint party. And today I got lots of text and e-mails from folk saying that they had a great time at the party....... now that *has* to cheer a girl up. 

Weather here was stormy at weekend and to think we were moaning. brrrr sounds cold there guys.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2007)

Wish I were that cruel, Crippen. Can't do that. Though worse things have crossed my mind with their acting up.

Tomorrow is a day of school. And the WILL go. Lord willing.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 16, 2007)

Got some things in the post...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 16, 2007)

Tuna salad


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2007)

snowing 3 inchs plus now !

lunch is done and a good German piece of choc ready to be devoured in timely fashion, and it is so quiet at home right now .......


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 16, 2007)

And that is what I love about the snow. It makes the most insanely loud quiet as a mouse.


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2007)

yes it does ........... very peaceful. Just heard all the roads in and out of Portland OR need chains. they have closed portions of I-5 down my way due to weather ........... this is great !


----------



## Pisis (Jan 17, 2007)

11°C....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2007)

Beat my dad 2-1 at snooker.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 17, 2007)

Kids back in school.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

this thread being close to 100 pages and thinking i've done quite well in one of my exams!


----------



## Erich (Jan 17, 2007)

YES nice mailer today a big one with thoughts on 2 kills from a 356th fg pilot flying a wonderful looking P-51. He shot down an Ar 234 in March of 45 ........

more on that later as I put all of it together

E ~


----------



## Maestro (Jan 17, 2007)

A friend of mine just e-mailed this to me.

"What a blond girl does after a car accident ?

A. She cries,
B. She phones somebody,
C. She screams,
D. Don't know.

Answer : Look at the slideshow..."


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 17, 2007)

It's in bloody french Maestro. Even hot blondes with french subtitles suck.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2007)

Finally the snow is arriving


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2007)

A good cup of coffee.


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 18, 2007)

My son called last night from Whiting Field (mkloby can relate) and finally,
after 4 years at the Naval Academy, 4 months in the holding pattern at
Pensacola, and endless weeks of groundschool, he finally pushed the throttle
forward on the T-34C. That's what all the work has been for. Oo-rah!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2007)

Excellent twoeagles. Congrats to your son. May he wear his wings with pride.


----------



## Erich (Jan 18, 2007)

well I am creating a new signature for future spammers that attend our humble home ......... red neck bumper dumper award !


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 18, 2007)

Brilliant! Now if you can couple that with impalement....


----------



## Henk (Jan 18, 2007)

The fact that I will be buying a PS3 when it comes out, I can not wait to do so.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 18, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> It's in bloody french Maestro. Even hot blondes with french subtitles suck.



Well, I translated most of it in my last post... Anyway, she was doing her hair.

And I'm not a pro, but if I trust the sing in the background, I would say it was made in Czech Republic or in Hungary.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 19, 2007)

Henk said:


> The fact that I will be buying a PS3 when it comes out, I can not wait to do so.


We won't see you here anymore.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 19, 2007)

Productive at work.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2007)

Going skiing over the weekend.

@Henk the Xbox360 is better than the PS3 (and cheaper) so would be a better bet.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 19, 2007)

And Halo 3.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 19, 2007)

brought home Matthew today from the hospital. Finally he's sleeping!


----------



## Erich (Jan 19, 2007)

and the little one and the Mrs. are in good health yes ?

having a nice hot cup of Christmas Tea with my stupid right foot propped up ...


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 19, 2007)

ah getting them to sleep when mine rubs its head its usually lights out first I lucked into the William Tell Overture or the theme to the lone ranger it worked like charm....the worst part is going out with them I found it's like packing for a long TDY . He looks handsome enough for the Air Force


----------



## mkloby (Jan 19, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> My son called last night from Whiting Field (mkloby can relate) and finally,
> after 4 years at the Naval Academy, 4 months in the holding pattern at
> Pensacola, and endless weeks of groundschool, he finally pushed the throttle
> forward on the T-34C. That's what all the work has been for. Oo-rah!!!



Very nice. How'd the flight go? Little area familiarization of good old Area 1 out west of Pensacola  Did he barf? I look forward to coming back to Pensacola in just a few short months. i was so jacked up in my first dozen flights up there. It was such a blast - I miss that little bird. Best of luck to him.




Erich said:


> and the little one and the Mrs. are in good health yes ?
> 
> having a nice hot cup of Christmas Tea with my stupid right foot propped up ...



Yes they are - both asleep actually right now.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2007)

this thread reaching 100 pages!


----------



## Henk (Jan 20, 2007)

Pisis said:


> We won't see you here anymore.



Oh ja I will be loving every min of it. Well I love the PS3 more so I will stick with it, X-box is not such a great success here where I live.

I am home after one of the worst days at work and that the @sshole of a boss has not come back yet and the fact ath he is not registerd for UIF, the Unimployment thing you must regester you workers on and they must pay, well we pay but where does the cash go to, will be nailing his @ss to the floor.


----------



## Erich (Jan 20, 2007)

you better be looking for a different job man, the time spent under this clown is not worth out 

go out and make something of yourself, be President !!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2007)

My daughter is now tall enough to reach up and grab a doorknob.

This morning she was trying to open the hallway door. I was encouraging her on by telling her to "twist" "twist" [the doorknob].

So what does she do?

Still holding the doorknob, she shakes her butt doing the "twist".


----------



## Henk (Jan 20, 2007)

Erich said:


> you better be looking for a different job man, the time spent under this clown is not worth out
> 
> go out and make something of yourself, be President !!!!



Well in South Africa if you want to become president you must have been in prison or, not to be rasict but it is true, black.

No Erich I only started working there because I needed the money and had no other choice, but now I got a better job and will be able to safe more to do my own thing.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 20, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> this thread reaching 100 pages!



Mine says 134. Am I missing something?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 20, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> My daughter is now tall enough to reach up and grab a doorknob.
> 
> This morning she was trying to open the hallway door. I was encouraging her on by telling her to "twist" "twist" [the doorknob].
> 
> ...





Immediately remove bad 80s music and all poles in the house.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 20, 2007)

getting my ingrown toenail pulled out.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Mine says 134. Am I missing something?



i've got mine set to show 20 posts per page as per the old forum layout, you have it set to 15 posts per page, you can change it in the user's CP area if you want to be more like me...........


----------



## Pisis (Jan 21, 2007)

You guys won't believe this, as I still don't do, too! A few days ago, I was walking with my girl and suddenly I saw something shiny on the walkpath and it was golden necklace.

Yesterady I misunderstood the date of my business meeting - it is today - so I went to the restaurant for no reason and when I found out I'm one day earlier, I went back home. While walking, I looked, just because I was wondering hopw is the Dollar rate, into a Change. When I stepped out, I found a golden ear ring on the stairs worth of €200!

And at the same night, like 2 hours later, I've found a _Swiss Made_ Watches on the ground, that should be, according to my internet researches, worth between $500 and $2,900!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Isn't that crazy?????!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Henk (Jan 21, 2007)

Lucky pig. lol lol


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 21, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i've got mine set to show 20 posts per page as per the old forum layout, you have it set to 15 posts per page, you can change it in the user's CP area if you want to be more like me...........




Oh I do. I do.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2007)

Got some great tv lined up for tonight.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 21, 2007)

That sounds exciting.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2007)

Hell yeah, final of the Masters snooker, then a couple of episodes of Family Guy and then the Cricket highlights...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 22, 2007)

Enjoying my day off.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2007)

Doing vegetable impressions...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2007)

What? 

The snows if falling heavily on the ski slopes which makes for some skiing this week


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2007)

Someone asked me what asparagus looked like so I did an impression and it all stemmed from there


----------



## mkloby (Jan 22, 2007)

Asparagus makes you pee smell aweful.

My boy has jaundice, he's laying on the UV light now.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 22, 2007)

Very common mkloby. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 22, 2007)

Just realized that I meant that for the annoyed post... must be the week w/o sleep... the mother in law is here to help out w/ matt and my wife, and I have to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 22, 2007)

It's all good. My first born was in the doctors 21 times in two years for ear infections.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 22, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> It's all good. My first born was in the doctors 21 times in two years for ear infections.



Jeez...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 22, 2007)

Serves us right for having him in a daycare at such an early age. Second born did not do the daycare thing, as wife became a stay at home Mom.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 22, 2007)

A thread devoted to music


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 23, 2007)

Son's knee is feeling better. Hopefully.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

finding a maths exam easy..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2007)

Finding out that the sinks in the Science department have an overflow system which is designed to just discharge the excess water into the cupboard below, what region of France was that system designed in?! 

Also, on another sink, the overflow system failed and got various electrical science equipment wet, then during the cleanup operation the door broke 

Oh, and I got 33/40 for my coursework I did, which was a large amount more than I thought I'd get.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

getting a box file to organise some work into... oh how i love organising work


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 23, 2007)

Establishing a new committee with Iridium to address aircraft satcom equipment standards.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2007)

Snow


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Establishing a new committee with Iridium to address aircraft satcom equipment standards.



it's no box file is it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

this being my 100th post tonight! nice to know i've still got it 8)


----------



## Henk (Jan 23, 2007)

cheddar cheese said:


> Finding out that the sinks in the Science department have an overflow system which is designed to just discharge the excess water into the cupboard below, what region of France was that system designed in?!
> 
> Also, on another sink, the overflow system failed and got various electrical science equipment wet, then during the cleanup operation the door broke
> 
> Oh, and I got 33/40 for my coursework I did, which was a large amount more than I thought I'd get.



Sh*t CC you are premative compared to us, and we are third world. 

Fixing my PC and cleaning my room a bit, it needed a face lift.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2007)

Everything outside covered in a blanket of snow! It is a blizzard outside and supposed to continue for the next few days.

Cant wait to go the Sauna again in a few days. Get all hot and sweaty in the Sauna and then go outside and sit in the snow and cool off. Good for the heart and circulatory system as well as the immune system.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 23, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> this being my 100th post tonight! nice to know i've still got it 8)



By "it" are you referring to massive amounts of idle time???


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah. You got it Lanc.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 24, 2007)

But Henk this is Cornwall, Britains very own 3rd world


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2007)

Got a bottle of Whiskey for driving my brother around yesterday...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2007)

What kind?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2007)

Aberlour, haven't had it before so can't say what it is like.


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 24, 2007)

Learned my Mom, hospitalized for what sawbones thought was a stroke,
is going to pull through but needs her carotid arteries cleaned out. She's
85 years old, but still my Mom! Tough old cookie.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2007)

Godspeed, Twoeagles.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 25, 2007)

Good to hear that, Twoeagles!

My MP3 Player 6GB started to play!!!! 8)


----------



## mkloby (Jan 25, 2007)

6GB mp3 player is nice!

Had squadron duty yesterday, off today!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 25, 2007)

No kid activities tonight. An evening with the family.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 25, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> No kid activities tonight. An evening with the family.



hogtied in the celler, eh


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Man, I tell ya. Love yer garage. It is your only place of solace. Most of the time. If you don't have a place of solace in your home, you will either be a workaholic or a barfly.


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 25, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> If you don't have a place of solace in your home, you will either be a workaholic or a barfly.



Good point...I am still figuring out how I can drink at work...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

The first 20 bands were announced for the 90 band 3 day festival that I go to every year! There are a few good ones allready in the list, but now it is time to announce the big ones that are rumored to come!

Here are the first ones (bold are the ones that I cant wait to see, even though I have allready seen them allready).

ARCTIC MONKEYS
BEATSTEAKS 
*BILLY TALENT*
*DAVE MATTHEWS BAND* (maybe if no one else good is playing at the time and I am in the mood for chill music)

*EVANESCENCE*
JAN DELAY DISKO NO. 1
KAISER CHIEFS
*KORN*
*LINKIN PARK* (not a big fan but will still be cool) 
MANDO DIAO
MIA.
MUSE
*MY CHEMICAL ROMANCE 
SLAYER
SMASHING PUMPKINS
STONE SOUR*
THE HIVES
THE KOOKS
WIR SIND HELDEN
*WOLFMOTHER*


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

Friday


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2007)

Went skiing today


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

First half of Friday is almost over.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 26, 2007)

Man gotta get to that this year Adler...

Got the whole weekend to relax and get over this cold.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

a speech rehursal went well today..........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

Enjoying the One Sentence Story thread.


----------



## Erich (Jan 26, 2007)

Rippin up the pavement in 35F and ice fog weather .......... no-one stands in my way

Rip it up !!! ♫ ♀


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

cheddar cheese said:


> Man gotta get to that this year Adler...
> 
> Got the whole weekend to relax and get over this cold.



Let me know if you are going to go.

Still waiting on the other 70 bands to be announced. Rumors are for AC/DC, Pearl Jam, Aerosmith, Metallica, Iron Maiden, In Extremo, AIR, Motorhead, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Heaven and Hell, Nine Inch Nails, Rammstein, Die Toten Hosen, Sum 44, The Killers, Incubus, and Sepultura to be included in those 70 bands. 

I doubt it will be all of those because then the ticket prices would be way to high. I am buying me and my wifes tickets tomorrow.


----------



## Erich (Jan 26, 2007)

Adler what type of Metall does die toten hosen play ?

wha no Ozzie ?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Ozzie is re-recording all his pieces. I heard that he (read that as Sharon) no longer wish for to pay royalties to Randy Rhoades family. Some bad blood that likely stems from the Rhoades family demanding a piece of the Ozzfest proceeds. Shrew woman, that Sharon.


----------



## Erich (Jan 26, 2007)

gotta admit RR was hot on the ax


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

abso...friggin'...lutely


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

Erich said:


> Adler what type of Metall does die toten hosen play ?
> 
> wha no Ozzie ?



Die Toten Hosen are actually a punk band.

Oz is probably not going to be there this year, there are rumors of him coming, but I doubt it. I saw him at Rock im Park in 2002 but honestly he was not all that great. He kind of lost it... He is still a Metal God but he needs to retire.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Hey Ozzie is re-recording all his pieces. I heard that he (read that as Sharon) no longer wish for to pay royalties to Randy Rhoades family. Some bad blood that likely stems from the Rhoades family demanding a piece of the Ozzfest proceeds. Shrew woman, that Sharon.



Randy was a guitar god and Oz and owes it to him to reviving his career after he was kicked out of Black Sabbath.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

So true. It's amazing what a little studio magic does to one's voice.


----------



## Erich (Jan 26, 2007)

OZ has a sick brain literally, I feel he has lost his prime and going down hill really fast with some dementia besides Parkinsons. Yes Randy blew the crowds away and got Oz kickin in again once BS fell apart .......


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

I've heard one of his remakes. Not bad actually.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

Erich said:


> OZ has a sick brain literally, I feel he has lost his prime and going down hill really fast with some dementia besides Parkinsons. Yes Randy blew the crowds away and got Oz kickin in again once BS fell apart .......



Two Words....*Crazy Train*


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

eating a cherry bakewell!


----------



## Henk (Jan 27, 2007)

My mom away for the weekend.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

Son won his division in soccer. Now advances to semi-finals in the State Cup. Hope his knee gets better.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

getting a fair bit of work done.......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

and me and dad are about to go lamping!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

What's lamping, Lanc?

Nevermind. I guessed right. We call that coon huntin' where I come from. In the Northwest, deer hunting at night here is illegal. I bet that's fun. Are you legally allowed to use infrared?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2007)

Good days skiing today...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

Opened up all the windows in the house to get some fresh air. Bring it! Invigorating. 46F and feeling the O2.


----------



## Henk (Jan 27, 2007)

Double post. OOPS!!!!!!!


----------



## Henk (Jan 27, 2007)

A great song about a Anglo Boer General De la Rey in Afrikaans wich bring back the pride and greatness of the Afrikaans people in South Africa. The thing that makes the song so great for me is that he was part of my family and also did great things for the Boer Army during the Anglo Boer War.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> What's lamping, Lanc?
> 
> Nevermind. I guessed right. We call that coon huntin' where I come from. In the Northwest, deer hunting at night here is illegal. I bet that's fun. Are you legally allowed to use infrared?



using a bright lamp to see and stun rabbits into being still, before shooting them  we wouldn't be allowed to call it coon hunting on account of the fact coon is a racial term to describe a black man  and we hunt rabbits not deer, and it's a LOT of fun, i don't know if we're allowed to use infra-red, but out here in the sticks on our own land we can get away with whatever we want, we use a lamp with a red filter and a 12 bore remington, old school style if you will.........

either way, they were out in force last night! must've gotten close to two dozen, and in picking one up for a guy we sell them to i got rabbit's blood over the cream coloured trousers i was wearing at the time 

and as for today- buying a couple of good books, one on the science of flight, the other on the fleet air arm...........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

Coon huntin = Redneck translation "Raccoon Hunting"

Probably no raccoons in UK?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

i was about to say there're no rednecks either but who would i be kidding  nothing like your's though!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah. Rednecks are in every crevice of this planet. They just go by other derogatory terms.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

having just eaten two Cornish pasties, oooooohhhhh yeahhhhhh 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2007)

Did a watercolour painting im rather pleased with...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

let's see it then.........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah, CC. What ya got? My youngest son is the artist in our family. He's 7 and can draw and paint like you would never believe. I should scan some of his stuff once the home computer is up and running and post them.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2007)

When ive taken a photo of it I will...

I love doing art, im not amazing at it, but if im doing the right picture I can occasionally curn out some half decent work. Id like to have done art at A-Level, but id have to do what i was told to do. (They just did a unit on fantasy art, not the kind of thing id enjoy). I took photography instead hoping it would be a bit more of a free reign but it isnt, bit annoying really.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

CC what university are you attending where you can take all the "extracurricular" classes? Have you declared your major yet?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

our system's different over here, we study in a college for two years to get A levels before going on to university, at university over here you generally get a degree in only one subject, but there are over 50,000 to choose from! there are no majors and minors but you can take a course that's split into two topics of study, and we don't have to "declare" what you want to do pretty much until a few months before you go.........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ah. Sounds like Junior College or Community College over here. You don't have to declare your major until your last two years of your 4 year degree for a Baccalaureate. However, sometimes declaring it up front can help get you into the program, since slots can be limited. I'm sure that university here in the states probably offer "50,000" different degrees too. However, only about 20 are worth their salt with industry.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

over here college is very different to university, the two are not related, the A levels you get at college get you into a university course, which are typically 3 to 4 years study, with a massive discertation in the 3rd year, towards a Degree, so you can for example say you have a Degree in Engineering, normally followed by the university from which you got it, and after Uni there's not much more education you can do and you go into the big wide world of work.............


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 28, 2007)

Sounds similar really.

First 2 years - Mostly general classes with focus upon basics of your planned major (like for science degrees Physics, Chemistry, Maths, English Lit and other electives).

3rd and 4th years - Baccalaureate degree specific classes (different each major like engineering, business, english, etc)

5th and 6th years - Specific classes towards a Masters degree

7th and 8th years - Toward a Doctorate.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2007)

Well heres the painting...first time with watercolours im quite pleased. It doesnt look so patchy and odd in real life - blame the high definition on the camera for that.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2007)

Better than I can do...

Got reimbursed for all the things I bought on my credit card over the weekend.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 29, 2007)

Not bad CC.

Successful telecon today. 3hrs. But successful.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 29, 2007)

Starting flights in the C-12B this past weekend - damn she's a porker compared to the T-34C i'm used to! Talk about some mushy controls! Fun though!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 30, 2007)

All my music was still there post HD crash. WTF?


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jan 30, 2007)

I actually got some sleep!


----------



## Henk (Jan 30, 2007)

You are better than me I never could get it right to do that. Great one CC.

It was my second last day at work and it was a bit long but I feel better because tommorow (wendsday) will be my last day at hell.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 30, 2007)

Son does not have a bum knee according the the Orthopedist.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jan 31, 2007)

Well that's good matt.
I saw my new niece! My sis didn't tell me her name though. My nephew Liam and niece Fiona are freaking out. Very funny.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 31, 2007)

Sunny day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 31, 2007)

Got some new jeans...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

well this actually happened last night but it's such great news- at the speaking competition for which i was our team's main speaker we did fantastically well, i spoke a little too quickly due to nerves but no one picked up on that, i was told i was a natural speaker who gave an excellent performance and should do well at the next stage of the contest next thursday, i even got my own round of applause


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jan 31, 2007)

What's a good pilot saying for congrats?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

"Good Show" will work in your best British accent........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

another 100 posts tonight........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2007)

"Oh spiffing" 

Not much today, might of sorted out a summer job...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 31, 2007)

100 posts tonight!!!!. Well that must be indicative of your quality contributions to the forum.


----------



## Erich (Jan 31, 2007)

100 posts ? you've got to be kidding.

let's see, worked my little white butt off today even with out wearing my fur lined speedo. It's in the wash


----------



## Maestro (Jan 31, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> 100 posts tonight!!!!. Well that must be indicative of your quality contributions to the forum.



... Or that he has no life.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 1, 2007)

Erich said:


> 100 posts ? you've got to be kidding.
> 
> let's see, worked my little white butt off today even with out wearing my fur lined speedo. It's in the wash



Dear God!!!    

Cnx for weather 2nd day straight - almost like a mini vacation!


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't know, only about 20 per day. Alot more ,but I get about 3 classes to type. and that makes about 2 hours.

I found my 'Things not to say to a police officer' shirt. I love this thing.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 1, 2007)

My son braved a soccer practice with his knee. It held out and he hopes to play in the Quarter Finals of the State Cup this weekend.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, I hope it gets better. Kinda risky plai\ying with his knee, what's up with it?


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 1, 2007)

Osgood - Schlatter. When I was a kid, it was called growing pangs. You know, those knots that can develop just below your patella as a growing kid. For some, they ache. For others they hurt like hell.

Well with modern medicine and doting mommies, it now has a multi-syllable medical term. We almost spent $500 out of our pocket in an MRI. But I convinced said mommie to wait until we saw the Orthopedist. Supposedly it goes away as the growth plates in his bones close up with age.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 1, 2007)

Awww, those suck.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2007)

Finding out that it will cost only 1000 Euro to have to my Jeep fixed.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 1, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Finding out that it will cost only 1000 Euro to have to my Jeep fixed.



Wow - what were you expecting? Is this the body damage from that 47 pilot t-boning you?


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 1, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Finding out that it will cost only 1000 Euro to have to my Jeep fixed.


Thats good .Where did you get the piece?


----------



## riseofnations (Feb 2, 2007)

i watched this funny clip on utube of donitz replacing hitler

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHnyQXyuTGY_


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2007)

England beat the Aussies (finally)...


----------



## Pisis (Feb 2, 2007)

Won several watches on e-bids. Very cheaply. Gonna restore them and sell with some profit!


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 2, 2007)

Those are nice, we have alot scattered around here.
I impressed some kindergartners opening a jar....I don't think that's very exciting, but hey, they enjoyed it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Wow - what were you expecting? Is this the body damage from that 47 pilot t-boning you?



This is a local mechanic is going to do the work for me.

The Jeep Dealership that I took it took it to estimated it at 13,000 Euros worth of Damage. That was BS to me! The Damage is not a lot, In fact if you did not know what you were looking for, you can not even tell it is damaged.

I have to wait on the part now to arrive but he put my alignment back in so that I can drive the poor thing again. Damn it felt good to be driving behind a powerful engine and the sound of it rumbling!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> Thats good .Where did you get the piece?



The mechanic tracked one down and ordered it for me. It will take a while to arrive though he said.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2007)

Germany reaching the finals in the Handball World Cup. They beat France to get to the finals  and will be playing Poland in the finals .


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 2, 2007)

Many things. Today has been good 8)


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 2, 2007)

Friday. Son's quarterfinal soccer is tomorrow.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 2, 2007)

Some of the photos and videos I took came out quite good.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 2, 2007)

My finger stopped bleeding....


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 2, 2007)

SpitfireKing said:


> My finger stopped bleeding....



Hasn't it been a couple of days? That's a lot of bleeding.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

after yesterday nothing much will cheer me up..........


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 3, 2007)

The SA Redbacks beat WA Warriors with 5 balls to spare!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

Not having a terrible hangover this morning!


----------



## mkloby (Feb 3, 2007)

Weather seems to be holding out - should be able to launch today!


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 3, 2007)

Today's the big game.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

No tomorrow is the big game. The Super Bowl is tomorrow.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 3, 2007)

Not in my house.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2007)

Jonny Wilkinson seems like he is back (after 2 and a bit years with injury)...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

having a bike ride today...........


----------



## Chief (Feb 3, 2007)

What cheered me up today was I just turned 20 today.

What annoyed me was I tried to post this before I left this morning for my sisters bridal shower and I just got back to realise it didn't post.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 3, 2007)

The big game day was successful. My son's team won 2-1. He's now in the semi-finals of the State Cup. Man what a game!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2007)

congrats Chief- i always thought you were older!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2007)

Super Bowl is today!!!


----------



## mkloby (Feb 4, 2007)

Had some time to go for a couple mile jaunt this morning...


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 4, 2007)

warm today. About 46F in the morn heading towards 56F. In the middle of winter!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 4, 2007)

Watched some chav crash his remote control car and saw it break in to several pieces. Oh how I tittered


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2007)

This being my 20,000th post on the site!  

there goes 3 years of my life i'll never get back  

I'd just like to thank everyone that helped me to get where I am today- except matt, he started a nasty thread about me


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2007)

just checked- that's 8.96% of all posts on the site!


----------



## Henk (Feb 4, 2007)

Ha ha ha......... My friend still working at my former job has hell now under the new guy who is robbing the place blind and screwing up everything and no the @sshole that called himself my boss will now see that he made a f*cking huge misstake treating me the way he did.

My new job is great and I love it. I play PS2 when I have time to spare or watch all the girls that go to the High school just accross my work and oh boy those grade 12 girls sure as hell make my day.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 5, 2007)

More watches...
These are old Russian brand Zaryia (from the 50's), with 17 jewels, 20 x 22 mm. 8)


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 5, 2007)

Careful with seniors, they're tricky.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2007)

I think he knows. He has been out of school for a while now...

Germany winning the Hand Ball World Cup.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2007)

Took loads of decent photos.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 5, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think he knows. He has been out of school for a while now...
> 
> Germany winning the Hand Ball World Cup.



Well, I know that. Just a warning....
Getting a good grade even though I tripped.


----------



## sniper34 (Feb 5, 2007)

I got a dozen roses today with no card telling who it;s from! And it wasn't from my wife. Oops, how do I explain this?


----------



## mkloby (Feb 5, 2007)

Another x closer to finishing up intermediate flight...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2007)

It is sort of snowing again...


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 6, 2007)

sniper34 said:


> I got a dozen roses today with no card telling who it;s from! And it wasn't from my wife. Oops, how do I explain this?



Run like the wind. Poontang is not worth 18 years of payments. Besides, if you don't know who it is from HE is probably too embarrassed to approach you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2007)

Been snowing all day. Not eneogh to do anythign really.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2007)

Bought a new iPod. And 1 million posts, lmfao...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2007)

Cool Huh?


----------



## twoeagles (Feb 6, 2007)

Over a million posts. I hate to suggest this, but you guys need to get an outside life.


----------



## Chief (Feb 6, 2007)

OMG, I just realized you made CC a moderator. You sure that was a good idea.

how long has he been one?


----------



## bigZ (Feb 6, 2007)

Read that ladies are resorting to a shot of bulls sperm to improve their locks(apparently its the protein in it). The farmer sells the sperm at £50 a shot. For a few choice ladies I would kindly supply them at £40.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2007)

Chief said:


> OMG, I just realized you made CC a moderator. You sure that was a good idea.
> 
> how long has he been one?



Years....

Already said that the snow cheered me up today...


----------



## Erich (Feb 6, 2007)

Balmy 60F clouds comng in we are going to get it ........

hey good advice :  Do the things you most want to do when you have the most energy to do them ........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2007)

Chief said:


> OMG, I just realized you made CC a moderator. You sure that was a good idea.
> 
> how long has he been one?



Made CC a moderator. You just realized that? CC has been a moderator for years now? Where have you been since you joined?


----------



## Erich (Feb 6, 2007)

so Adler any more winter scenes to photograph in your area ? if it is snowing that is .........yes pretty sparse and funny we still have snow and ice on the north regions of the valley here in the protected zones with clear skies almost for a month. about 70F time for a suntan-sunburn or whatever .... my youngest grand-daughter is starting to take some steps in front of me

you go girl !


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 6, 2007)

Back at helping out at the hanger polishing those wonderful aircraft maybe this year I'll do some travelling with them


----------



## Maestro (Feb 6, 2007)

British/American high-schools are arriving for their annual hollidays this Friday... So a few more hours of work for me for the next two weeks.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 7, 2007)

bigZ said:


> Read that ladies are resorting to a shot of bulls sperm to improve their locks(apparently its the protein in it). The farmer sells the sperm at £50 a shot. For a few choice ladies I would kindly supply them at £40.




There's an upside for Lanc.

Got a good nights rest in the hotel.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2007)

Erich said:


> so Adler any more winter scenes to photograph in your area ? if it is snowing that is .........yes pretty sparse and funny we still have snow and ice on the north regions of the valley here in the protected zones with clear skies almost for a month. about 70F time for a suntan-sunburn or whatever .... my youngest grand-daughter is starting to take some steps in front of me
> 
> you go girl !



I have a few pics that I will post this weekend for you.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL, Million-posters here. And poor Lanc, you've destroyed his life and pride...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## Pisis (Feb 7, 2007)

No, I mean that seriously...


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 7, 2007)

I din't quite freeze my ass of this morning.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 7, 2007)

Ive been a moderator before most of the mothe moderators had even joined the site  How was life under the rock? 


Had no lessons today. And played some good cricket.


----------



## Henk (Feb 7, 2007)

The whole week were cool, I drive around with the boss car and do stuff for him and I play PS2 for a job and fix PS2 machines. I get payed to do nothing. For once I can relax and not feel that my job rules my life.


----------



## Chief (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah, believe it or not I'm 20.

Ron white was right, you can't fix stupid.


----------



## Henk (Feb 7, 2007)

Chief what do you mean?


----------



## Chief (Feb 7, 2007)

My age is increasing, but my observation skills are not.


Ever see "The Blue Collar Comedy Tour"?


----------



## Henk (Feb 7, 2007)

No, but you know what I have been seeing latly is that the young ones know a lot more than older people, but the experiance are not there.

This made me feel good to see this and know that there are some people that see the way we feel.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQzqzqqH2Ds_


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2007)

30cm of snow in the next 4 days


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 8, 2007)

No snow at all 8)


----------



## twoeagles (Feb 8, 2007)

Tomorrow is my Friday off and I am taking my little .22 mag lever action and
going to shoot some cans on the back 40...Life is good.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 8, 2007)

Had lunch with Wife and Baby at local eatery. Had a great Cheeseburger with Fries and two beers. Wife still has a bit of post partum but improving. All in all a good lunch.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 9, 2007)

It is Friday. Going to grill some steaks and have a few beers and then go with my wife to the Pub and meet up with some friends. Sleep in tomorrow adn then go to the Sauna with my wife and some friends and just relax.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 9, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It is Friday. Going to grill some steaks and have a few beers and then go with my wife to the Pub and meet up with some friends. Sleep in tomorrow adn then go to the Sauna with my wife and some friends and just relax.



Makes me wonder what I'm doing wrong 

Off to Mortons tonight with the wife. Wine, women and MORE WINE!

My Mother is coming over to watch the little one. She digs the crap out of her time with her. Wife and I get a hall pass every Friday evening while Mom comes over and plays with her Granddaughter.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 9, 2007)

Grandparents have advantages.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2007)

England beat the Aussies


----------



## timshatz (Feb 9, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Grandparents have advantages.



Yeah, pretty cool. For me, it's a whole new world, as they say. 

One thing I've noticed is American GPs are more reserved than European GPs. Kinda strange but my Wife's Parents do everything (well, while they were here) for the kid. As I was joking to others, I'm benched for the duration of their stay! My parents show up once a week. Not that they care any less, but they just keep a little more distant. 

Funny, you would think it would be opposite.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 9, 2007)

I got the perfect poem written!


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 9, 2007)

Back home from traveling.

And Henk, what are your aspirations? Are you gonna play PS2 for your career? What are you doing to improve your skills my friend. Not a dig. I really am curious.


----------



## Henk (Feb 9, 2007)

Matt, I want to go over to the EU to work their a bit to get more cash to start a little hotel here taht we call a B&B, but I must first work to get the cash to do so and them get more cahs to open the place, but I need more cash to first study to know how to run a B&B and them have enough left to open a place like that. I took the best job I could find for the best pay, for a non black person in SA to get a job is not easy.

I love my job now, but it is not long term, it is a start to greater things.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 9, 2007)

As long as you are bettering yourself with aspirations, Henk. All the better my friend.


----------



## Henk (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Matt.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2007)

timshatz said:


> Yeah, pretty cool. For me, it's a whole new world, as they say.
> 
> One thing I've noticed is American GPs are more reserved than European GPs. Kinda strange but my Wife's Parents do everything (well, while they were here) for the kid. As I was joking to others, I'm benched for the duration of their stay! My parents show up once a week. Not that they care any less, but they just keep a little more distant.
> 
> Funny, you would think it would be opposite.



Family is very big over here. The Grandparents are still a major part of family life. For intance my wifes family gets together with the Grandparents every Sunday for coffee and cake and besides the fact that they live only about 6 house down they get together several times a week.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh and what is cheering me up. Going to go and sweat for a few hour today at the Saunas.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 10, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Family is very big over here. The Grandparents are still a major part of family life. For intance my wifes family gets together with the Grandparents every Sunday for coffee and cake and besides the fact that they live only about 6 house down they get together several times a week.



That's pretty cool. Good to have that interaction between generations. Keeps everybody in the loop.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 10, 2007)

I think that might be a trend in more recent generation - the increasing distance of families. My grandparents and their immediate families all lived in one city, or neighboring cities, and saw their parents almost every day. My wife's family is actually still like that - and they all live in the same town. Of course living across the country that doesn't include us.

What cheered me up today - I got a 2 day weekend!


----------



## Erich (Feb 10, 2007)

danced last night for over 3 hours with the Mrs. as well as my gorgeous daughter at a pre-Valentine event.

geez my old bones are sore ........


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2007)

Scotland beat Wales in the 6 Nations...


----------



## mkloby (Feb 10, 2007)

Erich said:


> danced last night for over 3 hours with the Mrs. as well as my gorgeous daughter at a pre-Valentine event.
> 
> geez my old bones are sore ........



That's really nice  Last time I danced w/ my wife was 6 months ago at my cousin's wedding...


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 10, 2007)

My son's futbol team FWU Storm White beat Eastside FC 1-0 in the semi-finals. He is now in the finals. Wahooo!


----------



## mkloby (Feb 10, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> My son's futbol team FWU Storm White beat Eastside FC 1-0 in the semi-finals. He is now in the finals. Wahooo!



Great success!


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 10, 2007)

YES!!! We are celebrating tonight. My son's sit beside me as I write this. Unfortunately my futbol son is suffering from a hamstring injury and is only playing about 60%. But at least he contributed. Perhaps next week he will be 90%. He won't be 100% because this is so competitive and he is literally out of shape. I want you to think about that. Playing a 70min+ futbol game...and he is not in his prime. Man I wish I was in that kind of shape.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 10, 2007)

Go to it Matt! Or is it Son of Matt? Well, whatever. 

Well done, good luck next week!


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 10, 2007)

Holden. He's my champion. Both on the field, in school and in life. My younger one, Aaron, is my district attorney. He sets the rules.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 10, 2007)

Sitting here, drinking a little vino, listening to Alice in Chains and banging away at the keyboard. Not even close to what I used to do in the past when Saturday night comes around but not a bad time either. Got the baby to giggle a little bit today. Pretty cool. Held her head up too. That was waaaaay cool.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 10, 2007)

Simple pleasures. Love her like she's leaving tomorrow.

I'm jawing with my boys at the kitchen counter, cooking some dinner, having a beer and listening to J.Geils Band - Centerfold. Life's good.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 10, 2007)

Give my best to you and your family Matt. Simple pleasures are the best. Good night bud!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2007)

England won the Commonwealth Bank Tournament for the first time in 18 years  Bring on the World Cup.


----------



## Henk (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats Matt. I am off today. The Rugby were great.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 11, 2007)

A quiet Sunday morn. Some coffee and the whole day ahead of me.


----------



## Erich (Feb 11, 2007)

well if you have time on your hands come on down and wash my 1-ton will ya ?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 11, 2007)

Saw my gf today.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 11, 2007)

Gf? We all read your post. You don't have a girlfriend. You said you were gay.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2007)

Well that is because CC is the "BF" in the relationship and his "guy friend" is a the "GF" in the relationship.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh. Okay. Now it all makes sense.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2007)

CC does the giving not the recieving...  Oh that is nasty...


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 11, 2007)

So he's a bottom?


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 11, 2007)

You know, not the pitcher, but a catcher?


----------



## bigZ (Feb 11, 2007)

Whatched Top Gear(Mad British Car Program) and split my sides laughing. Today it shown the 3 intrepid presenters in a contest that involved travelling across America to New Orleans in cars that cost $1,000. 

One of the tasks was to paint slogans on each others cars, in order to get the opposing presenter shot while travelling through Alabama. The slogans included "Man love rules OK", "Hilary Clinton for President" and " NASCAR sucks". The slogans where hastily wiped off after a run in out a petrol station which involved "Getting the Boys".

Another memorable moment included the road kill BBQ. 

BBC - Top Gear - Next Episode


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2007)

bigZ said:


> Whatched Top Gear(Mad British Car Program) and split my sides laughing. Today it shown the 3 intrepid presenters in a contest that involved travelling across America to New Orleans in cars that cost $1,000.
> 
> One of the tasks was to paint slogans on each others cars, in order to get the opposing presenter shot while travelling through Alabama. The slogans included "Man love rules OK", "Hilary Clinton for President" and " NASCAR sucks". The slogans where hastily wiped off after a run in out a petrol station which involved "Getting the Boys".
> 
> ...



Yeah, it was hilarious. There were more slogans on the cars one being "Country and Western music sucks" (Clarkson's).


----------



## mkloby (Feb 11, 2007)

Dude - walk around the deep south and yell "NASCAR sucks!" - holy crap... you better be sitting in a fightin hole w/ a machine gun...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2007)

Well Nascar does suck! I used to live in the South and I said it then too.


----------



## Erich (Feb 12, 2007)

and so does country music ............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeap not a fan of country music either. There are some good songs out there but overall it is quite depressing to me.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, Adler, it gets to me to. I live up north, and were still ravaged by country fans.

I got to talk to my love last night, though I'll probably get my ass kicked, but oh well.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 12, 2007)

That episode of Top Gear lastnight was absolutely hilarious in every way...Great show...

I got my hair strightened today in college for the first time in a while, realised how long my hair has become...needs a trim, particularly the fringe!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah when mine gets a bit longer I need to straighten it a bit as well.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 12, 2007)

Erich said:


> and so does country music ............



Country music is my favorite... all about living life    

and sometimes the wife leaves and the dog dies...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2007)

cheddar cheese said:


> That episode of Top Gear lastnight was absolutely hilarious in every way...Great show...
> 
> I got my hair strightened today in college for the first time in a while, realised how long my hair has become...needs a trim, particularly the fringe!



Yeah, here is a video of the Alabama section (with the painted cars): 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6MJVzXbqRU_


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 13, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Country music is my favorite... all about living life
> 
> and sometimes the wife leaves and the dog dies...



Or the wife runs away with the dog, who stole your truck. 

I found my class ring under my bed.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 13, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Yeah, here is a video of the Alabama section (with the painted cars):
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6MJVzXbqRU_




That was bold.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 14, 2007)

The chavs challenged us to a game of cricket - which we won easily. We made 76 runs (Which I top scored in with 26, including 2 sixes and a four) and then we bowled them out for 29...They were so hopeless they couldnt even cheat their way to victory


----------



## Erich (Feb 14, 2007)

got a copy of the big work 356th fg in WW 2 by Kent Miller............ooooooooooooh some neat pics in this one of the Jugs and Stangs. now to confirm some info so I can get back to that piston engine jet kills thread .....

E ~ the Sage


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2007)

cheddar cheese said:


> The chavs challenged us to a game of cricket - which we won easily. We made 76 runs (Which I top scored in with 26, including 2 sixes and a four) and then we bowled them out for 29...They were so hopeless they couldnt even cheat their way to victory



Haha, we did that when we played Glasgow uni last year. We made around 100 and then bowled them out for 30.

Not much cheered me up to day but it is my Birthday tomorrow


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 14, 2007)

The baby can swim at 1 year old


----------



## Henk (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh my, the link to YOU TUBE no longer works right because the BBC made sure it is taken off. Can anyone explain to me what happend?

Feeling a bit better after ggoing to the doc for my flu.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 14, 2007)

My snake finally ended her hunger strike and ate. Finally the rat is gone. Damn stinky thing.


----------



## R-2800 (Feb 14, 2007)

NO SCHOOL TODAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maestro (Feb 14, 2007)

I met a Londoner at work today. He told me : "Where I'm from, we rarely got snow. And when we get it, it's generally around 2 or 3 centimeters."

I told him : "Welcome to Canada... In a 35 centimeters snow storm !"


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 14, 2007)

Received my book about 454sqn RAAF in the mail today.


----------



## riseofnations (Feb 15, 2007)

hearing that a japanese whaling ship caught fire.
Being bowled out for 30 is bad but i was on a team that got all out for 16. Yes we were terrible, a bit the England side for most of their aussie tour.
DerAdler i didnt even know you guys had snakes in Germany?


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 15, 2007)

riseofnations said:


> Being bowled out for 30 is bad but i was on a team that got all out for 16. Yes we were terrible,



 that's pretty lame


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2007)

Not as lame as Dundee Uni, who are first team bowled out for 2 (yes 2)! 

Well it is my Birthday today so that cheered me up as well as I am likely going skiing over the weekend.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2007)

riseofnations said:


> DerAdler i didnt even know you guys had snakes in Germany?



Yes there are about a dozen different kinds of snakes that are native to Germany including 3 poisonous kinds. Not as much as in other parts of the world such as the US, Australia, S.America, Africa, Asia, etc...

However my snake is not from Germany it is a Python from Ghana, Africa.


----------



## Erich (Feb 15, 2007)

Chris what type of Python is she ? I have a very old photo of an Uncle in Congo that shot a Python out of the trees..............that sucka was 15 feet long, they laid that monster out with the locals whopping it up all around it, beating on that dead carcass with anything they could find as the snake was scoring on the locals small goats


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2007)

She is a Ball Python (sometimes called a Royal Python). She will not get very big. She is about 3 to 3 and half feet now (maybe 4 and half, I need to measure her) and will grow to about 5 and half to 6 feet. That is why I got her, because my wife was uncertain at first about having larger snakes like my 8ft Red Tail Columbian Boa and the Burmese Python that would grow to about 15 ft that I used to have.

Now after living with this snake she does not mind me having more and even bigger ones. Here is a pic of her, she is a very beautiful snake.


----------



## Erich (Feb 15, 2007)

she's a beut Chris ! now, she eats primarily rodents correct or ? also during the winter months does she slow down a bit ? have heard that they can predict weather long before humans do by their natural instincts as missed feedings, slowing down, etc ....... true ?

E ~


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2007)

She eats only rodents. About 2 to 3 every 2 weeks.

She does not have a real winter months because the temperatur is allways kept in the terrarium at about 28 to 32 C during the day and about 21 to 24 C at night.

The only time you have to turn the temp down for the winter months is if you wish to breed them, which I will not do. To much can go wrong.


----------



## Erich (Feb 15, 2007)

interesting, so will she have a larger home in the future or like fish will the present location keep her at that size she is at right now ?

thanks E ~


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2007)

In this terrarium she can grow to her full length. It is a rather long terrarium, goes from wall to wall in the room. When I build my house in Alaska though I wish to have a bigger terrarium for her with more trees for her to climb and deeper so that she can dig more tunnels than she can in this one.


----------



## Erich (Feb 15, 2007)

Chris when the Alaska move happens stock up on rodents for the winter .....

it's a cold bleak white landscape but you'll love it ..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2007)

I get my rats from pet stores so it wont be a problem. Once I have a about 20 snakes or so I will probably breed my own rodents.


----------



## Erich (Feb 16, 2007)

and you wife will say .............. ? ! yep your going to have to build an add-on for sure


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2007)

You will have to see the house!


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 16, 2007)

Collecting snakes ay?


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 16, 2007)

5 days off in a row.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2007)

Its Friday and tonight I am going to my favorite resteraunt and eating Muscles in White Wine Sauce.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 17, 2007)

Looooong weekend!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2007)

Going to hang out in the Saunas for a few hours again.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 17, 2007)

What cheered me up today. Well beside some minor health issues. Bought another car recently traded in my old car for it. Bought a 2001 Ford Falcon Forte White Sedan 6 cylinder. Dealer wanted $11,000 for it bought it for $9,400 so got a good deal and trade. car had only 153,000 klms on the clock and is fully aircondtioned

Bought today new VCR/DVD recorder combo and LCD NEC 53cms TV and sound sytem to suit. Now have wide screen TV good sound system and DVD or VHS recording capabilities to tape History Channel. Oh I am such a bastard. Cost for updated on TV Vid and sounds system came under $1650 as I struck up a deal with dealer as i paid cash for all of it. Also like Adler have 5 days of work from Saturday to next Wednesday


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2007)

Got a good afternoons skiing in despite the lack of snow


----------



## Erich (Feb 17, 2007)

yes Chris, Käthe and I would luv to come over and see the Bayern again with you and yours .........

listening to some old tradional Celtic musik along with some German spice cake and a Glas of Deutsche Aüslese 97er Zeltinger Sonnenuhr Riesling bei Selbach-Oster . . ........... yummie with the wifey


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 17, 2007)

Oldest son is in the State finals. We are heading over to Bremerton to spend the weekend in a hotel for the final game. Go FW United Storm White.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 19, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Oldest son is in the State finals. We are heading over to Bremerton to spend the weekend in a hotel for the final game. Go FW United Storm White.



Good luck! My boy's getting pretty good at holding up his head, and smiles sometimes now


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 19, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Got a good afternoons skiing in despite the lack of snow



How does one do snow skiing without snow. Know you can water ski but without water and boat rather pointless. One can do Grass skiing but without grass and a steep hill forget it. But Gnomey has found a way to ski down a slope where snow is suppose to be but isn't. How do you do that feat Gnomey? put grease on the skis or what mate?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2007)

There was only snow on four runs rather than the maximum of around 20 (4 lifts out of 15 of which 2 where nursery slopes. So there was snow just not a lot of it but enough to ski on. Besides to ski without snow you need a dry ski slope made of death matting (no thanks) or Snowflex (foamy fake snow sheets)...


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 19, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> There was only snow on four runs rather than the maximum of around 20 (4 lifts out of 15 of which 2 where nursery slopes. So there was snow just not a lot of it but enough to ski on. Besides to ski without snow you need a dry ski slope made of death matting (no thanks) or Snowflex (foamy fake snow sheets)...



I was pulling ya tit. Its ok mate


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 19, 2007)

Got 48 golf balls for 11 dollars, and am going to practice wacking some out into the river. There the cheap kind, and I'll lose half of em' anyways.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 19, 2007)

SpitfireKing said:


> Got 48 golf balls for 11 dollars, and am going to practice wacking some out into the river. There the cheap kind, and I'll lose half of em' anyways.



Man - when I take runs along the golf courses on base, I find dozens and dozens of golf balls. You'd only need to make 1 trip a year and you can pick up all you need! Too bad I don't play golf...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2007)

That is how I get my practice balls. My neibhor goes walking into the woods near the course where I play and he allways brings me back about 50 balls at a time. 

I normally practice at the driving range though and you have to buy there balls but they are cheap. 1 Euro for 25 balls.

On the course I use my store bought balls.

It is so warm here I think I might go and play some this weekend if I can find a partner to tee off with.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 19, 2007)

very nice out here today - about 65 or so. Went for a nice run...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2007)

PASSED MY DRIVING TEST!

Go me. 24hrs of lessons and only 7 minors, well chuffed...


----------



## Erich (Feb 20, 2007)

oh no another juvenille on the worlds road system ........ 

hey one job done, one to go amidst driving rain and wind


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2007)

I passed with 3 (on the second attempt - first I failed for stopping at a green light ) but 7 is pretty damn good.

Today not much really I suppose it not being Monday is a good thing and I got the £50 my friend owed me for Rugby tickets.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2007)

I was a bit lucky really - very little traffic and I had a fairly decent examiner. I nearly made a right turn when he said turn left but he told me and let me off


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2007)

Good examiners always make the test easy my first one just sat in the corner and sulked whilst the second talked and was jolly the whole way through...


----------



## Erich (Feb 20, 2007)

cc did he take you right downtown or let you "open it up" through the countryside ? man I remember my visit to the DMV and the test. The guy had the smell of foul old, hot liquor on his breath and said let's go hippie, as my hair was down my back. I couldnt wait to get of the sight of that lame duck.

congrats young one


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks - he took me through town and on the dual carriage way for a bit, so I got to get some speed up. Ill probably go out tomorrow just for the sake of going out


----------



## Erich (Feb 20, 2007)

I went from the west side of the one way to the east four lanes of it. wouldn;t you know that fat doughnut eating pig took me through town at 12 lunch time in heavy traffic. I wasn't allowed to take er for a hot spin on I-5 freeway but from one, one-way south around the corner and up the one-way going north, side streets, parallel parking, in and out of another fast food inn for this sweaty turd and then back to the DMV. He gave me a 75 barely passing grade. I turned to him and said oink, oink and left with my piece of plastic for my wallet


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 20, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That is how I get my practice balls. My neibhor goes walking into the woods near the course where I play and he allways brings me back about 50 balls at a time.
> 
> I normally practice at the driving range though and you have to buy there balls but they are cheap. 1 Euro for 25 balls.
> 
> ...



I'll fly there and tee off. Just joking. I need to practice first.


----------



## Henk (Feb 20, 2007)

Having my day off and sleeping late and doing nothing except cleaning my PS2 and playing some old games I have.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 20, 2007)

Henk said:


> Having my day off and sleeping late and doing nothing except cleaning my PS2 and playing some old games I have.



Not a bad day. I was squadron duty officer logging in and out all our planes and ops for the day. Thrilling, huh???


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 20, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Not a bad day. I was squadron duty officer logging in and out all our planes and ops for the day. Thrilling, huh???


I've had some entertaining moments in ops . The phone calls are the most fun . Ocasionally would have people calling about UFOs , noise complaints but that was Base Ops as opposed to Sqn Ops , so we'd get tagged for SAR , VIP crap , emergency Co-ordination


----------



## mkloby (Feb 20, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> I've had some entertaining moments in ops . The phone calls are the most fun . Ocasionally would have people calling about UFOs , noise complaints but that was Base Ops as opposed to Sqn Ops , so we'd get tagged for SAR , VIP crap , emergency Co-ordination



Most interesting part was the crash net phone malfunctioned - and would keep ringing. So all the squadrons would answer, tower, and the quarterdeck would all answer, all thinking someone else called. Made for some enlightened discussion like "hello, what, huh, who called, what's going on..."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2007)

cheddar cheese said:


> PASSED MY DRIVING TEST!
> 
> Go me. 24hrs of lessons and only 7 minors, well chuffed...



Congrats man!

Oh ****, everyone get off the road!!! CC is on it!

Hey what is up with Lanc anyhow. He has not been on in awhile. Do you ever see him?


----------



## Erich (Feb 21, 2007)

I've got to run and work on taxes .......... barf. Think Lanc got married ......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2007)

To a sheep? Maybe...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2007)

What else would it be...??

My brother passed his test today to - even more reason to stay of British roads . Should have my replacement RAM back from the manufacturer tomorrow, it has only taken 6 weeks...


----------



## mkloby (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats both. WHat are the driving ages where you guys live?

Got another night flight today. Hope the weather stays nice...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2007)

17 although they were talking about upping it to 18 at one point, not sure how that is going though.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2007)

lanc wont be coming back, I ran him over. Thats how I passed...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2007)

Take it you hit the sheep as well or did it just die of a broken heart


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2007)

I ran the sheep down, he ran into the road to save it, so I reversed back and nailed both of them. BAM! Instant pass


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2007)

Good show, double road kill and a pass can't get much better than that


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2007)

Isnt calling lanc roadkill a bit offensive to normal roadkill?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2007)

Of course but technically he is still road kill albeit a bad type of road kill


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 21, 2007)

'You pass if you hit Lancaster'
"Hell ya!'
thump! thump!

Yup. Uh, it's 43 out.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2007)

No seriously have you talk to Lanc, CC?


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 21, 2007)

Got to sit in the Spit today and found out it isn't comfortable for normal sized persons you gotta be "petite"


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No seriously have you talk to Lanc, CC?



It is the mock exam period at the moment...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 22, 2007)

Ah, I still find it unusual that he is not online atleat a little bit.


----------



## twoeagles (Feb 22, 2007)

Got a very short 10 second phone call from my daughter letting me know she
arrived at Navy boot camp at Great Lakes NTC, and is very excited. 

But, my house feels so very empty now...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 22, 2007)

Empty nest...


----------



## timshatz (Feb 22, 2007)

Great pic Eric. Good for you.

Sold a car today. Space in the Garage. Time to get another one!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2007)

Got my PC working again after it broke in November (RMAing took ages).


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 23, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Ah, I still find it unusual that he is not online atleat a little bit.



I was thinking the same thing Adler. I've been away a while and noticed he has not been posting. Sure hope I didn't piss him off and he just working with Westland.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 23, 2007)

Here's his last post on Feb 4th.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/person-below-me-tpbm-4653-79.html#post223412


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2007)

Had some friends round lastnight and made an awesome punch...


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 23, 2007)

CC, where's Lanc? You are conspicuously quiet.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2007)

I have no idea!


----------



## timshatz (Feb 23, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> Got a very short 10 second phone call from my daughter letting me know she
> arrived at Navy boot camp at Great Lakes NTC, and is very excited.
> 
> But, my house feels so very empty now...



Good luck to her. That place in Wintertime is COLD!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2007)

Going to Murrayfield to watch Scotland play Italy in the 6 Nations (with 5 Italians :/) Hopefully Scotland will win.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 23, 2007)

About to start heavy duty instrument training to get my instrument rating...


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 24, 2007)

Black Label Society - Funeral Bell. Nice.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 25, 2007)

Gonna Grill today.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 25, 2007)

The singer in my band put up a very nice show, last night.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 28, 2007)

See mkloby, even Von Richtoven was an acrobat.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 28, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Black Label Society - Funeral Bell. Nice.



You have to check out the rest of there songs. Great band! Saw them live back in 2002 at Rock im Park. Zack is also the guitarist for Ozzy Osbourne. Later that night he played on Ozzys set to. Was a great day!

Here is a slow ballad that BLS does. Zack wrote it as a tribute to his friend Dime who was the guitarist for Pantera and Damageplan and was shot to death on stage back in 2004.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0jsRCnhwsw_


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 28, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, Adler. I love the BLS and his Ozzie stuff. But he was recently interviewed on 99.9MHz KISW Seattle. He made Ozzie's drug use look amateur and he was queer as a $15 dollar bill. I'm sick and tired of my music heroes being queens or in need of a family intervention.

 I wonder if I have jumped the shark.


----------



## Erich (Feb 28, 2007)

well that sucks. Z man must have been smokin some bad doobie when he was a teen in his little rock band


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 28, 2007)

Took me off guard. He was kissing genitalia over the phone with Alice In Chains' Jerry Cantrell. It started off in funny humour and quickly became a drug addled gayfest. Puke.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 1, 2007)

Zack is not gay, you dont have to worry about that. He plays a killer Ax as well!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2007)

Went on a road trip with a load of friends to the local disused airfield. Great fun.


----------



## Erich (Mar 1, 2007)

very pumped ........... the mail man just handed me a nice foam mailer with several colour pics of the pilots 356th fg Mustanag plus answers to many of my questions and a nice cockpit shot of him in gear in his Stang

ah yes life is good


----------



## Erich (Mar 2, 2007)

SWEET ! just chatted with a friend/pilot of the 360th fs/ 356th fg for a 1/2 hr and then made a call to top scorer D. Strait of the 361st squadron. Man that was great. over 45 minutes and a mailer goes out to him this weekend ......

E ~ smiling today ~~~


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 2, 2007)

The weekend has arrived. I may buy a finish nailer at the hardware store.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 2, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> The weekend has arrived. I may buy a finish nailer at the hardware store.


good tool for finishing saves lots of time in the countersinking plus it leaves no smiles on the work


----------



## mkloby (Mar 2, 2007)

ooh-rah!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2007)

Looking good mkloby!

Lets see what cheered me up. Some more bands have signed on to Rock Im Park 2007 including Megadeth, Velvet Revolver and The White Stripes. Not to excited about the White Stripes but Megadeth and Velvet Revolver allways great bands live!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2007)

Got a fair amount of coursework done.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 4, 2007)

Was browsing through a second hand bookshop today and got talking to a bloke who was a B24 gunner from 24sqn! Unfortunately I didn't get his name.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2007)

Got to see a beautiful eclipse last night and the 49ers did a few good free agent signings.


----------



## Erich (Mar 4, 2007)

too cloudy here for the eclipse sadly

very cool Mkloby, handsome looking son you have there ......... 

I couldn't believe it my dear lovely wife wanted and did work with me today in the trees. Talk about Kühl I have been stoked all day, and yes work actually got done .......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2007)

Got a very nice DVD and letter today from someone in the Czech today about Willi Reschke. I have not had the time to watch it yet but it should be cool.

Still waiting on the letter from Willi though. I had to resend it.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2007)

I shouldn't be homeless next as I have sorted out a flat...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2007)

Well thats good. Wouldn't want you living out of cardboard box.


----------



## Erich (Mar 5, 2007)

with a tin roof. dang it is about to ready to rain again for a week ......... who needs this as i will gladly send it your way . . . . ?


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 5, 2007)

You can keep your rain Erich. We have enough thankyou.

Little Matt the Marine. How can that not cheer anybody up?


----------



## Erich (Mar 5, 2007)

just got a very cool portrait photo signed to the Mrs and myself from another pilot friend of the 356th fg via the mail this afternoon with a nice roster of the squad from 1989 now to go through and see who is still with us .......


----------



## Maestro (Mar 5, 2007)

My check from my publisher for August 2006 - February 2007 arrived this morning.

I sold four more books ! Three in North America and one in the UK. YAY ! I hope my website will help me to sell more books...


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 6, 2007)

Just had a 2 minute phone call from my daughter who is into her third week
of Navy boot camp at Great Lakes. She sounds like every recruit in boot camp: telling how much she hates it and can't wait for the 8 weeks to be over, and then telling me all the cool stuff she has been doing and what cool stuff she'll get to try this week. She laughed and I got kinda choked up. Oh yeah - my son solo'd the T-34C at Whiting today...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 6, 2007)

Well done TwoEagles. Well done.


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks, Matt - it is excrutiatingly lonely and quiet at home now. Kids
around for 22 years, and then none...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 6, 2007)

I worry about my wife over exactly that. Not sure how she will change gears when the time comes. Have a way to go though.


----------



## Henk (Mar 7, 2007)

Better you guys than me now for the kids leaving home. 

My new job is great. I have such freedom and now we are busy growing even more and will now be changeing owners now we can start to pump money into the shop and do what we see fit to make it grow even more. I realised that I have great friends and should appreciate them more and give them all my support.


----------



## Erich (Mar 7, 2007)

as for children leaving........well it's a part of life, very strange from busy once and then empty next. think about what our own parents wne through when we left (for those of us who have)

Hendrik look on this positively and not on your comments for the annoyed thread: your ex-boss will pay his dues in time, they all do. the sky is brighter around the corner and do not despair


----------



## Henk (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes I know Erich, but I can not afford what he is costing me now because of his childish stuff, but yes I must look forward not backwards.


----------



## Erich (Mar 7, 2007)

you are not working for him anymore correct ? if not you need not look back and move on .......... I was dealt the same blow before I moved into a private practice by a former stooge employer. I thought revenge would be soo sweet, it was not


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 8, 2007)

A flight of several dozen yodalling Sandhill Cranes flew over my house, far up
in a clear blue sky. Spine tingling noise.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 8, 2007)

Shhhk, Shhhk... [steady]


----------



## Erich (Mar 9, 2007)

put it down Matt !

got off the phone with another 356th fg pilot vet. named his P-51 "Stratoliner" after his first mission in November 44 chasing a Fw 190A-8 upwards of 39,000 feet, and popped him. I just made a copy of his ops report and sending out a letter soon ...........


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 9, 2007)

Making some progress with turbulence detection and NASA involvement.


----------



## Erich (Mar 9, 2007)

that has something to do with the Korean Nukes right ??


----------



## mkloby (Mar 9, 2007)

Coming up on my mid-stage check for instruments. Halfway to my NATOPS checkride... damn I've been busy! I'm hoping for Saturday and Sunday off!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 9, 2007)

Picked up a thunderjet kit for a good price


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh yeah, what brand?

Nothing annoyed me today. Well except Adlers annoying "what annoyed me today" message.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2007)

Finding the time to come back to the site! oh how i've missed you guys!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2007)

Managed to clear out most of the spyware I acquired yesterday (from 45 problems to 1 which I then cleaned so shouldn't be any). Saves me from doing a reinstall as well which is good.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 10, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Oh yeah, what brand?
> 
> Nothing annoyed me today. Well except Adlers annoying "what annoyed me today" message.



Pro Modeller. 1/48scale.8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 10, 2007)

Spending a beautiful day at the Saunas and then Type O Negative signing on to play at Rock im Park this summer.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 10, 2007)

Wonderful Saturday morn with hot coffee.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2007)

Going to be making some Ribs this afternoon! MMMM Cant wait. Not doing the usual BBQ Ribs though. Marinating them in Soy Sauce, Garlic Powder and Accent. Damn they are good!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2007)

The English beat the French in 6 Nations and the humour value of 11 year olds who don't really know anything...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 11, 2007)

Jamabalaya for dinner.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2007)

Beautiful day.


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 12, 2007)

Rain!!!

It's been so dry and hay is so expensive, you can't give a horse away.
So rain is a joyous occasion on many levels!


----------



## mkloby (Mar 12, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> Rain!!!
> 
> It's been so dry and hay is so expensive, you can't give a horse away.
> So rain is a joyous occasion on many levels!



Those damn storms cancelled my mid-stage instrument check today!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 12, 2007)

And that cheered you up? So there is too much flying, eh mkloby? 

Right now a rather bland day.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2007)

My snake started eating regularly again.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2007)

That's good.

My computer is spyware free and I have almost finished the lab report for tomorrow that I couldn't do over the weekend because I didn't have any graph paper to draw the graphs (although I also did them in Excel).


----------



## mkloby (Mar 12, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> And that cheered you up? So there is too much flying, eh mkloby?
> 
> Right now a rather bland day.



Had mixed feelings about it. I actually wanted to fly the hop today, but the LCDR shot down my pitch. So, I essentially got a free day off, after the two hour flight brief. Free days off to play with the baby always cheer me up.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 12, 2007)

Absolutely. Didn't expect your post. So here is what I was intending without seeing it.

The boys and I had a night to ourselves. Deli sandwiches, 30min of Halo and laughing and giggling in the bed. Best of times.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 13, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Absolutely. Didn't expect your post. So here is what I was intending without seeing it.
> 
> The boys and I had a night to ourselves. Deli sandwiches, 30min of Halo and laughing and giggling in the bed. Best of times.



Our squadron has an xbox and halo. Every afternoon after the flying is done the lounge is filled and there's a big screen tv, and also another screen and it looks like there's 8 guys playing halo. I can only imagine the phone calls home.

"Honey, I got stuck in this meeting, won't be home till later tonight..."

If the wive's only knew.


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 13, 2007)

Today celebrating 35 years since getting my PPL. In those days
the aircraft _with instructor _cost $21 per hour. In hindsight, I wonder
why I spent the money when the Navy was going to _give_ me the training barely 3 years later, but I just couldn't wait.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2007)

The Porterhouse steak that is gong to be on the grill in about a half hour.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> Today celebrating 35 years since getting my PPL. In those days
> the aircraft _with instructor _cost $21 per hour. In hindsight, I wonder
> why I spent the money when the Navy was going to _give_ me the training barely 3 years later, but I just couldn't wait.



Damn that is cheap compared to now. Here you are looking at £100 ($200) per hour with instructor, it isn't cheap at all...

Cheered me up today is there is now 10 days until I go skiing...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 13, 2007)

Mmmmm, Porterhouse.

Picked up all my leaves. So I don't have to do it today.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2007)

My wife telling me she wants to grill again tomorrow. Man I love to open up a good Weizen Bier and take in the good smells of the grill!


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 13, 2007)

I couldn't agree more, Adler...This weekend I will be cooking fresh Pacific
sockeye salmon on the grill with a skewer of shrimp and scallops for appetizer.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 13, 2007)

Stop it!!!


----------



## mkloby (Mar 13, 2007)

Passed my midstage instrument check... halfway there!


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 14, 2007)

Way to go, Marine! But don't get cocky - still a lot of hard work ahead!
Corpus is getting some weather today, huh!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 14, 2007)

Certainly not my youngest starting up Little League baseball. Man that is boring and the games are loooooong.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 14, 2007)

The really nice marinated pork steaks that I did on the gril along with some baked potatos done in tin foil in the coals. Oh and the ice cold beer to go with it.


----------



## Erich (Mar 14, 2007)

sounds yummie Chris ! I'm having a bowl of hot Kartofelsoupe right now with sausage


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 14, 2007)

Successful discussion on data link.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 15, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> Way to go, Marine! But don't get cocky - still a lot of hard work ahead!
> Corpus is getting some weather today, huh!!!



I still jack enough stuff up to know not to be cocky. Maybe one day, if I look down and see sandals and a flowing white robe on, then I'll be cocky in the A/C. Cockiness gets fools killed.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2007)

Tomorrows 9am lecture was cancelled...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 15, 2007)

Staff meeting canceled.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2007)

My neighbor bringing me some home made smoked brätwurst for me to try. Looking foward to eating it tonight.


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 15, 2007)

My Dad apparently did not have a stroke after all. The neurologist said he has something called white mask(?), similar to Bell's palsey only it comes on quickly and just as quickly will disappear. It's evidently harmless, just very disconcerting. Oh, all the wonderful things advancing age has for us to which we may unhappily look forward...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2007)

WEll I am glad that your dad is okay.


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks - as good as someone 86 can be...I'd sure love some of that smoked brätwurst!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 15, 2007)

86. To be so lucky. I think. Glad to hear he's okay.

A warm sweatshirt.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 15, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> My Dad apparently did not have a stroke after all. The neurologist said he has something called white mask(?), similar to Bell's palsey only it comes on quickly and just as quickly will disappear. It's evidently harmless, just very disconcerting. Oh, all the wonderful things advancing age has for us to which we may unhappily look forward...



Glad he's ok! Is this your old unit patch???


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2007)

What Cheered me up today. Well last Wednesday of last week I had to have a Colonoscopy done. Results came back today after seeing my GP. GP has given me the all clear. No Bowel Cancer No Colon or Prostrate Cancer and polps that were removed all clear as well. Over last few months I had been unwell. So the Colonoscopy was done just to check. It appears I had what was called Cologyn forming over large intestine wall and bowel giving me problems. Simple course of medication will clear it up. Boy I am relieved in more ways then one, Am i pleased yes I am ****ing estatic. Not so worried about work as it was effecting my work. But glad I got all clear for upcoming trip to Philippines and Singapore


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 16, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> Boy I am relieved in more ways then one, Am i pleased yes I am ****ing estatic. Not so worried about work as it was effecting my work. But glad I got all clear for upcoming trip to Philippines and Singapore



Excellent news, Emac - has to be a load off your mind. You can put it behind you and enoy your trip!

I am happy my little firends didn't abandon me when I cut back their rations by 50%!!! The fence keeps the boar and coyotes off my porch...


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> My Dad apparently did not have a stroke after all. The neurologist said he has something called white mask(?), similar to Bell's palsey only it comes on quickly and just as quickly will disappear. It's evidently harmless, just very disconcerting. Oh, all the wonderful things advancing age has for us to which we may unhappily look forward...



That is great news 2 eagles. Glad your dad is fine glad to hear it. Liked the Photo of the deers mate. and thanks load of mind already but it wasn't all going through the mind at the time hahaha. but I had a ration cut back too at one stage. Now back to eating normal again. god I missed my steak and vegies now back to eating what i like not because i had to hahaha


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2007)

Glad to hear you are okay emac.


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 16, 2007)

My 'resident' barn swallow pair has arrived back from their South American winter holiday. They are actually 6 days later than last year, but have already set up housekeeping on the porch floodlight where they have double clutched and fledged 26 chicks in the last 3 years.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 16, 2007)

Interesting. Didn't realize the migration was so predictable.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2007)

It is Super Saturday in the 6 Nations tomorrow. The final 3 games all in a row...


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> It is Super Saturday in the 6 Nations tomorrow. The final 3 games all in a row...



Rugby League (NFL) has kicked off for another year Gnomey as from last night. Friday was a double header and the rest of weekend has matches being played. which means State of Origin series is not far away either. So I am pleased about that


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 16, 2007)

How come nobody talks about Australian rules football. Best sport I've ever witnessed.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 18, 2007)

there's a scheme run over here where people in year 12 (like me and CC) who are interested in going into engineering can apply for a Headstart course, they run about 30, one week long courses at different universities around the country, you do a week in the life of a student in that university so you get a feel for what university life's like, i wanted to go to the Aerospace engineering course in Liverpool which i didn't get but i did get one of about 30 places on the Electrical Engineering course at Warwick University, one of the top 10 in the country which should be quite exciting! it's the week after my work experience with Westland Helicopters so it's gonna be one hell of a summer!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2007)

Had a great time last night for St. Patricks Day. We went to Nurnberg and went to this great Irish Pub owned and run by some Irish people that moved here from Ireland. The Guiness and Kilkenny was great, the food was great and the live music was excellent. They even had some cute Irish Girls along with some guys dressed up in traditional irish garb and doing traditional irish dancing. It was a load of fun and my wife enjoyed it as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2007)

This is yesterday but whatever...

The Irish beat the Italians in the 6 Nations and then the Pakistani's in the Cricket World Cup and it was St Patricks Day...


----------



## Crippen (Mar 18, 2007)

For Mothers Day....I got the 'Pilot's and Flight Engineer's Notes' for The Lancaster. FAB!!!!!
I also got Nouvelle Vague's New album and chocs.... nice gifts uh!.

Glad you had a good St Pats day folks and *Lancs*  you didnt get Liverpool. But Warwick is a nice place hun and Im sure the Electrical Engineering course there is good too... wow what a great experience that will be and the Westland helicopters woohoo!! you lucky begger (but lovely with it lol).
Hugs to all Cripps


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 18, 2007)

A good scifi book.


----------



## Erich (Mar 19, 2007)

2 Eagles it looks like a great view from your yard, yep put up the fence or kiss the plants bye bye

just got off the phone with another 361fs P-51 pilot who is sending me a dumpload of stuff via the mail...........

a very short story by telling me he was almost the first man in space. In 1945 not sure the date he was heading over Germany with his flight around 7am when just in front of him a V-2 swooshed vertically almost in his face. Catching his breath he and 3 others zoomed down and strafed the buildings and field. He said had he been there 5 seconds earlier he would of been upwards on that nose cone and with a kill mark for the German Luftw. ground crew

E ~


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2007)

Got my internet fixed after it being down for the last couple of days and the fact that I will be skiing at the end of this week...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2007)

Chimaira, Lamb of God, As I lay Dying, Good Charlote (not really a fan but I think the show could be good), Type O Negative, Machine Head, Blood Simple, Papa Roach, and Killswitch Engage all signing on to Rock im Park 2007 this year.

That brings the bands so far that I really want to see at Rock Im Park this year to:

Megadeth
As I lay Dying
Velvet Revolver
Linkin Park
Type O Negative
Lamb of God
Machine Head
Chimaira
Killswitch Engage
Papa Roach
Good Charlotte
Billy Talent
Blood Simple
Evanescence
Korn
My Chemical Romance
Slayer
Stone Sour
The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2007)

Got a good laugh out of Healz's post in the Battle of Britain thread and I am done with labs for this term so only 3 lectures and 2 MCQ tests and then I go skiing


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2007)

Germany beating the Czech Republic 2-1 today in EU qualifications.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 25, 2007)

Rented a movie tonight - big day in my house!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 25, 2007)

U14 soccer tryouts were a success. Lord I love my boys.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 25, 2007)

Forgot to post this - last wednesday did a flight into Ellington Field in Houston and a guppy was parked on the line. Pretty neat running into that.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 25, 2007)

A Guppy? What was the livery on that bird? The turboprop version?

Wait. We are talking two different aircraft right?


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 25, 2007)

It looks like a turbo from the pic


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 25, 2007)

Yep. Super Guppy.

Well I'm off to work for a few. But yard work is done.


----------



## Erich (Mar 25, 2007)

~ well dang nam another two packages from 356th fg vets came yesterday, I'm as happy as a duck on a pond. couple great un-published pics from one vet.

Adler, Reschke was in the hospital for a couple days due to a bicycle accident but he is resting at home so hopefully you will hear from him soon. Roman S. wrote me a mail with these details


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes I know Erich. Roman sent me message as well.


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow - I didn't even know I had turkeys in my little 40 acre woods, but here is proof. This hen hopped over the fence Saturday morning!!!


----------



## mkloby (Mar 26, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> A Guppy? What was the livery on that bird? The turboprop version?
> 
> Wait. We are talking two different aircraft right?



I don't know. It was about 2200 and dark. Only saw it out of the corner of my eye because I was taxiing. Was pretty cool to see though!


----------



## bigZ (Mar 26, 2007)

I know its tasteless but my gut reaction was to laugh when I heard the following:-

When Motorhead toured the Bomber album (in 1980) the stage set featured a mock up of a WW2 Wellington, or possibly Lancaster, bomber which hung over the stage. So the tour reaches Dresden in Germany. Lemmy strides out onto the stage, looks at the audience, looks at the bomber and says: "Good evening Dresden. I bet you haven't seen one of these for a while."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Maestro (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## twoeagles (Mar 27, 2007)

Twenty fifth wedding anniversary...to the same nice girl !!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2007)

That is good stuff! Me and my wife will have been married for only 4 years this year! I hope to live long eneogh to make 25 like you did!


----------



## Erich (Mar 27, 2007)

congrats 2 Eagles ! many more to you and your bride, and also to Chris as well and any others. We celebrate ours in August, # 32 to my green eyed vixen  

hey gang it's snowing like a bandito. Typical march weirdness .... ............ ~


----------



## trackend (Mar 27, 2007)

Had a titter at this today


----------



## mkloby (Mar 27, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> Twenty fifth wedding anniversary...to the same nice girl !!!



Congrats!!! What's the 25 year ann. gift supposed to be??


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 27, 2007)

Something silver, for 25 I believe...But it's hard to go wrong with something sparkly...


----------



## Erich (Mar 27, 2007)

you got that right, I bought my girl a new, actually very old antique diamond ring which blew her nylons off for our 25th


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2007)

Good days skiing today and the prospect of more of the same tomorrow...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 27, 2007)

March 25th. Senior Dinner Dance. 24 years from first date.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 28, 2007)

Nailed my musical performance today


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 28, 2007)

A sunny day that's a sunny day.


----------



## bigZ (Mar 28, 2007)

Saw this on the back of a car.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 28, 2007)

It rained today!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2007)

Beautiful day.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 29, 2007)

Supposedly going to be 66F. And I have the evening alone with the boys tonight.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2007)

66F, you are only getting that now?! Damn man we have been having that all winter! It sucks!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 29, 2007)

Yipes. In Germany no less. And the Seattle area is considered mild.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeap it has been a crazy winter! Oh well atleast the weather is getting real nice for BBQ. I think I will be grilling again on saturday.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 29, 2007)

Bam! Got my intrument rating today! And - tomorrow I have off!


----------



## Maestro (Mar 30, 2007)

After making my latest post in the "What Annoyed You Today" thread, I decided to make a small search over the internet to find a Book Convention/Book Fair near me... There is one in Los Angeles (it's a bit far away... just a bit  ) and I found one in Miami, Florida (November 4-11, 2007). I took a look on their web site and that Fair looks pretty big.

It's also written that their exhibitor applications will be available on April 1... A weird idea is starting to grow in my head... A trip to Miami in November. It's a bit far away to make it in a pick-up truck full of books, but it would be awesome !

However, supplying the book could be a problem... Order them from PublishAmerica, load them in my pick-up truck, cross the border without any problem (the though part is "without any problem"), go all the way down to Miami, find the Fair in a pretty big city in which I never been, then go all the way back up to Québekistan and cross the border with all my unsold books a second time...

May be I should try to find one in New-York, Boston or Detroit... But still, the Miami Fair ends on November 11... Think about it ! My book is about WWII and I would be selling it on Arminstice Day !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2007)

It is the weekend. Going to spend it grilling in the beautiful weather.


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 30, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Bam! Got my intrument rating today! And - tomorrow I have off!



Attaboy, Marine! Instrument rating is something you really earn with work and hours of study. You deserve a weekend off.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 30, 2007)

Way to go mkloby!!

Three day weekend coming up.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks! I'm proof making my way through flight school that you don't need to be smart to be a pilot 

Wife and baby still sleeping. The house is nice and quiet for a change.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 31, 2007)

Slept in this morn.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 1, 2007)

Spent a nice day in the courtyard grilling and enjoying the sun and have a few good German beers.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice sunny day...


----------



## mkloby (Apr 1, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Spent a nice day in the courtyard grilling and enjoying the sun and have a few good German beers.



Isn't it nice being able to have a beer whenever you want not worrying about bottle to throttle!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 1, 2007)

Got up and went outside to see a formation fly over of 3 texans and a trojan.

Lovely way to wake up!


----------



## mkloby (Apr 2, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Got up and went outside to see a formation fly over of 3 texans and a trojan.
> 
> Lovely way to wake up!



Who treated you to that form?


----------



## Heinz (Apr 2, 2007)

Somebody knew i liked warbirds 

I happen to live right under numerous flight paths for the local airfield. They have a Mustang and various other trainers. No doubt it was from there. Lovely rumble those radials make could hear them for miles. I heard them come back however they were above the clouds


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2007)

Going to the Saunas after work today. Was very enjoyable to lay relax in the Saunas and then lay in the sun outside in the warm weather.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 2, 2007)

I have the house to myself today.


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Apr 2, 2007)

i got fired, no. wrong thread!

i finished a big illustration of an f/a-18 superhornet today. about a3 size i guess... and to say its finished...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 3, 2007)

Let's see it Mr. Bruce!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 3, 2007)

Devil Driver signing on to Rock Im Park 2007.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 3, 2007)

Never heard of 'em.

Split pea soup for dinner.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 3, 2007)

They are the new band made up by Dez the former singer of Coal Chamber.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 4, 2007)

they came out here with fear factory I think or was it satyricon.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 4, 2007)

Not much.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2007)

Went into town, got some new shoes and shirts and then went to the artificial ski slope to do some jumps.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 5, 2007)

Taped a decent doco on Australias first Boeing 707, wasnt the greatest but better than I expected/


----------



## Heinz (Apr 5, 2007)

woops double post : sorry........


----------



## R-2800 (Apr 5, 2007)

last day of school before spring Break WHOO!!
starts in a few hours!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 5, 2007)

A beautiful day. Nothing else.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 5, 2007)

Same here Adler. And a nice cup of Verona coffee. Black ofcourse.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 5, 2007)

It's a nice day out here too. I have off. I have off almost every day now because I'm waiting to take a class before I do forms and tactical low levels, which is annoying because I might have to wait 2 more weeks, and I only have 12 flights left.


----------



## twoeagles (Apr 5, 2007)

Yowza! Avoided a 2 month business trip overseas...Too old for 2 months
alone in a crap hotel, and I never get sent to places like Sweden or New Zealand, it's always to countries that still use squat toilets and race camels.
There's no place like home!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 5, 2007)

Man I can sympathize with the TwoEagles. I can sympathize with that.


----------



## Erich (Apr 5, 2007)

back from a hard 55 miler on the bike, no-one on the roads, light wind 61F cruising by the rogue river at a roadrunners pace .........

and now chatting with friends here with a cup of Kaffe : Jacobs Krönung and a piece of toast with apricot jam


----------



## twoeagles (Apr 5, 2007)

Erich said:


> and now chatting with friends here with a cup of Kaffe : Jacobs Krönung and a piece of toast with apricot jam



Now there's the proper life, Erich. Happy to see you are again one with the bike!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 5, 2007)

Having dinner with my wife tonight at a traditional German guest house. Hmmm the beer and the food was really good.


----------



## Erich (Apr 5, 2007)

excellent Chris ! boy do I miss the German food, have to travel 250 miles to my north for the faire, though when the mrs has time we party hardy with kartofel salat, brot, German bier, wurst mixed in with the potatoes. Her rolladen is pretty darn tasty as well as her sauerbraten

ok I'm hungry where the wurst


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2007)

75F today and sunny. Spring is in full bloom.


----------



## Erich (Apr 6, 2007)

75F already this morning ? ah ............... it's only in the low 40's here with another 84F day predicted, a bit toasty and the plants are blooming everywhere.

a short road trip this morn of about 25 expected, this afternoon another great day with our adopted Oma and Kaffe mit Kuchen at 3 p.m.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2007)

Went skiing at the slope again...


----------



## mkloby (Apr 7, 2007)

At this dollar store my wife bought a bunch of these children's books. They were put together by some guy that worked for the BBC. Each included a CD of nursery rhyme sung by Britons. My kid loves them, and hearing nursery rhymes with the accent makes me laugh too


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 8, 2007)

Hmmm the good German food that my mother in law made. We had Wild Boar with Knoedel and Rotkraut. Man it was great! Made up for having to deal with the inlaws for a weekend.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 8, 2007)

We got Matty a baby einstein dvd with little von beethoven symphony skits on it with hand puppets and other little baby skits. Apparently it's his favorite thing in the world


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 8, 2007)

That's funny, mkloby.

Off the P's today for an Easter dinner, a few beers, and a sated belly.


----------



## twoeagles (Apr 9, 2007)

My son turns 23 today and coincidentally has his tie cutting ceremony
at Pensacola. I remain amazed I raised a kid without doing too much harm!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 9, 2007)

My 7 year old broke his soccer juggling record. He can now do 17 in a row!


----------



## mkloby (Apr 9, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> My son turns 23 today and coincidentally has his tie cutting ceremony
> at Pensacola. I remain amazed I raised a kid without doing too much harm!!!



I hope he had a good story. If not, I hope he got a good fine.


----------



## twoeagles (Apr 11, 2007)

Leaving for Great Lakes for my daughter's graduation from Navy basic training.
Will check back in with you chaps on Monday!


----------



## Erich (Apr 11, 2007)

congrats 2 eagles, she will make you proud !

hey it quit raining, the sun is out momentarily, the Jap maples bark is glistening with a very cool looking green and the hermit thrushes are singing for their babes .......... time for a Bagel and cream cheese ......... a glas of wein later


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats 2 Eagles...

The weather turning into perfect Biergarten weather. Going to a nice Beirgarten tonight with my wife and a few friends for some light food and a beer or two and sit in the warm evening weather.


----------



## Erich (Apr 11, 2007)

sounds wonderful Chris, now if I could get over these stinking allergies me and the mrs. would be right over to hang out


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2007)

Would love to have a good german brew with you at a biergarten.


----------



## Erich (Apr 11, 2007)

I wish 






any of these look good ?


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 11, 2007)

Any of them not look good!?


----------



## mkloby (Apr 11, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> Leaving for Great Lakes for my daughter's graduation from Navy basic training.
> Will check back in with you chaps on Monday!



Congrats again. Girl finished boot camp, boy getting his tie cut. Sporty!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 12, 2007)

I bought a book today called 'Flak' by an Australian author, documents various RAF and RAAF aircrews stories who are still living


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2007)

Temp reached 23 C today and is supposed to reach 28 tomorrow. Invited all our friends over for a grill part tomorrow night.

Also got to see a flight of 2 Eurofighters fly low over my house in formation.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 13, 2007)

Cool, Adler. I would love to see the Eurofighter.

My 7yo son is now up to 23 juggles with the soccerball.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 14, 2007)

I got a new corgi mosquito and a tube of glue, not very exciting but better than nothing  lol!


----------



## mkloby (Apr 14, 2007)

Airshow at our home base!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2007)

Two weeks off from work and I'm gonna do f**k all!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 15, 2007)

Had a dream that Osama Bin Laden died in an airstrike.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2007)

Had a great weekend! Thats what cheered me up.

The weather is so good here. Friday night we invited some of our friends over and had nice grill party in the garden. It was about 23 C and when the sun went down it was still about 12 C. Sat outside until about midnight drinking wine and just talking with friends. Was great!

Then the next weather was just as nice but even warmer about 28 C and that evening we went to the Nurnberg Volksfest (similiar to the Oktoberfest in Munich but just smaller and in Nurnberg near where I live). Sat in the Beer tent, ate some good German fest food and rank a few beers out of the normal German 1 Liter Fest Mugs and listened to some good music until about Midnight.

Then today the weather reached 30 C and not a cloud in the sky so we went to one of the local lakes, had a picnic and just laid relaxed all day. On the way home stopped at a local Biergarten and had a nice Radler to drink.

Was a great weekend, I am real happy it went the way it did. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 15, 2007)

Adler, I'm jealous of the day at the lake... it looks beautiful.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2007)

It was great, plus the sandy beach that was about 10m to the right of us, had plenty of women removing there bikini tops!


----------



## twoeagles (Apr 16, 2007)

My daughter graduated from Navy boot camp, emerging as E-3, Seaman, and
is off to language school in Monterey, CA, for a year. (She can't wait to
doff the Navy issued spectacles, better known as birth control devices...)
Go Navy! Beat Army!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2007)

Congrats! You must be very proud!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 16, 2007)

Go Seaman TwoEagles. God speed my lady.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2007)

Recieved a very nice job offer to work as an A&P on Blackhawks for the US Army in Japan. I might take it up, I have to talk to my wife some more about it tonight.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 17, 2007)

Ooh. Japan is expensive. But that would be quite the adventure. Where in Japan? Okinawa?

Thunderstorms in today's forecast. Haven't seen a thunderstorm in quite a while. Rather rare here in the northwest part of the states.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2007)

Camp Zama


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 17, 2007)

Ah. Tokyo. That IS expensive.


----------



## Civettone (Apr 17, 2007)

I finally got the confirmation of my new job in Italy. I always hate it when they leave you in the dark for such important issues.

On the other hand, me leaving next week will surely be the best news of the days for some people on this board! 

Kris


----------



## Erich (Apr 17, 2007)

congrats on the new job Kris and not congrats on leaving seriously .......


----------



## Civettone (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks bro! 

Kris


----------



## amrit (Apr 17, 2007)

Finding a book advertised on ebay for £80 (and retailing at £100+ on bookfinder.com) - I picked up a very decent copy for £20 last week. Actually, more smug than happy


----------



## Civettone (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah, I always enjoy a good buy too! Most of the books I buy are second-hand. I especially like it when I find some really old ones. I've got a dictonary which is almost a 100 years old. In bad condition but still...

Kris


----------



## mkloby (Apr 17, 2007)

Formation flying again. Lot of fun, and a lot of work. C-12s are not formation friendly aircraft...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2007)

All my lectures today were cancelled.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 18, 2007)

Starting playing indoor cricket again.......knackered but feeling good


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 18, 2007)

Congrats, Kris. What profession are you pursuing? Entering the professional world is one step towards conservatism. We'll change you yet. 

Really like Erich's siggy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2007)

Finding out The Watchman will possibly at Rock im Park. It is Tom Morello (the guitarist for Rage Against the Machine and Audioslave) side project one man band. I like his songs.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2007)

That would be cool. I've never heard Morello's solo stuff. Anything you have that we can get a listen?

No sports activities tonight. Just a quiet relaxing evening with the family.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 19, 2007)

Civettone said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> Kris



This is belated... but what's with the use of 'bro,' G?  Is that how they talk up in the hizouse in Belgium?


----------



## Maharg (Apr 20, 2007)

I found out that Steely Dan is touring Australia. I'm there.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 20, 2007)

Saw a Trojan fly over my school today8)


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well you know that they say, "When condoms fly..."

It's Friday baby. A little soccer, some BBQ, some yardwork. A great weekend is coming.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> That would be cool. I've never heard Morello's solo stuff. Anything you have that we can get a listen?
> 
> No sports activities tonight. Just a quiet relaxing evening with the family.



Sorry I would have posted it last night but my net went on the fritz or something.

Here is one of his songs. I really like his solo stuff.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uy28tZry7lc_

Oh and lets see what cheered me up today. 

1. Its Friday
2. Grill Party at a friends house tonight
3. Going Hiking with my wife tomorrow and a few in the country side and going to stop half way to build a fire and cook some food and enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hmmm. Didn't like tune.

But I'm jealous of your planned weekend. Sounds great.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2007)

It certainly will be.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2007)

Haven't been cheered up in a VERY LONG time.....AND I DON'T MEAN THAT WAY FOLKS....


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 20, 2007)

You know there are prescription drugs for that.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2007)

Gee us some mate, eh?


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 20, 2007)

Shhhh. The Water Buffalo is roaming about.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 21, 2007)

Completed my M*A*S*H set...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2007)

Just got back from hiking 14 km through the beautiful German countryside. Going to a nice biergarten tonight to drink a good cold beer.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 21, 2007)

Wife made pancakes for breakfast along with some Sumatra coffee.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 21, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Wife made pancakes for breakfast along with some Sumatra coffee.



Nice - my wife made me pancakes... wait - are you watching me???


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm watching your wife. Are you creeped out yet? 

Is little Matty eating solid foods yet?


----------



## mkloby (Apr 21, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> I'm watching your wife. Are you creeped out yet?
> 
> Is little Matty eating solid foods yet?



Mildly... 

Not yet. We have his fourth month checkup in a couple weeks, actually probably as soon as I PCS back to Pensacola. I'm expecting them to have us start him on rice cereal and such then. He pounds formula and boob milk like it's The Last Supper. He's got 5 rolls between his hip and knee.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 21, 2007)

Wait until he starts real food. You think his Angel Stools are mild. Oh my goodness. Once he's onto real food, you will have to either step up and be a man or renig your responsibilities and claim flying is too demanding. 

Please let me know. I need to wallow in others misery to reinforce my ego. Schedenfruede is one of my primary goals in life.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 21, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Wait until he starts real food. You think his Angel Stools are mild. Oh my goodness. Once he's onto real food, you will have to either step up and be a man or renig your responsibilities and claim flying is too demanding.
> 
> Please let me know. I need to wallow in others misery to reinforce my ego. Schedenfruede is one of my primary goals in life.



Oh I'm sure you'll enjoy these....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh man...


----------



## mkloby (Apr 22, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Oh man...



Just a little taste...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2007)

Okay lets see what cheered me up. Me and my wife had a great weekend and today are just relaxing. We are going to make some Margaritas here in a minute and just relax on the porch.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 22, 2007)

Aawwww I'm jealous!!! You and your wife need kids to make be feel better about myself.

A quiet house for another 30 minutes (until boys come back home), some smooth jazz and a pot of coffee (that I never drink more than 4 cups out of). Good times.  My life is pathetic.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2007)

BBC SPORT | Football | Premiership | Newcastle 0-0 Chelsea

Chelsea drew with Newcastle and so they failed to close the gap on Man United at the top of the table.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 22, 2007)

I love to watch European football.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2007)

The doctor doing my blood test today didn't miss my vein multiple times like they normally do with me...


----------



## timshatz (Apr 23, 2007)

Heard this was baby picture post week so I thought I'd throw a pic of my Wife and Baby out there. Took this shot last week when Mom was ticking baby. It was as funny for me watching as it was for the participents.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 23, 2007)

Looking good Tim, best wishes to your family.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 23, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Looking good Tim, best wishes to your family.



Thanks bud, greatly appreciated. Everyone is happily enjoying spring. 

Appreciate the positive vibe.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 23, 2007)

Isn't she just adorable! I hope we get a girl next... then I can start dreading the day guys look at her...


----------



## timshatz (Apr 23, 2007)

mkloby said:


> then I can start dreading the day guys look at her...



I hear ya' bud, already practicing taking apart the 12 guage by the kitchen table. Figure if they stick around after that, either they're serious or my daughter is really hot. 

Thanks for the offical Attaboy Matt!

BTW- What's up with the camo. Is that what happens to the diaper when it doesn't get changed for a week?


----------



## twoeagles (Apr 23, 2007)

Those are some terrific babies! Love'em up 'cause they grow up, seemingly,
overnight.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 23, 2007)

Now she is a cute baby Timshatz! And they do grow up quick. My oldest is now 85lbs and benches 115lbs. From babe to heracles in a flash.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 23, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Isn't she just adorable! I hope we get a girl next... then I can start dreading the day guys look at her...



Yeah... The day she'll start dressing up like a slut (like some pop music stars), and hang with 15 years old bastards who thinks they are gangsters because they listen to rap and they once sold a few grams of cocaine...  

I'm not trying to discourage anyone of having childrens... I'm just telling the plain truth of today's life.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah, a neighbors girl came home the other day dressed as a Goth. He went through the roof. And if I ever admitted what my wife and I did when 16, I would likely single-handedly cause a revision of the statute of limitation laws.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 23, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Yeah, a neighbors girl came home the other day dressed as a Goth. He went through the roof. And if I ever admitted what my wife and I did when 16, I would likely single-handedly cause a revision of the statute of limitation laws.



I know what you mean...

Did you (or your wife) ever got arrested as a teen ? Because my neighbor's youngest daughter (who must be around 15) got a "free ride home" by the Provincial Police last summer.

... And last week, she gave a hard time to her father. I couldn't hear them because my windows were closed, but I could see them argueing on the lawn. I wish I'll never get a girl pregnant... Because having such a child... Urgh !


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 23, 2007)

>>What cheered you up today?

I'M STILL WAITING FOR IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 23, 2007)

Maestro said:


> I know what you mean...
> 
> Did you (or your wife) ever got arrested as a teen ? QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 23, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> How's that Comiso?



The company I work for has grown from 35 people to 70 in 2 months.
-- tons of growing pains----

I've worked here for 13 years. I'd reallly like to move cities but I'd probably be forced to move into an apt from my house.

Just whiney 40 year old, white man, cry baby stuff... I have no real complaints... It's just not what I imagined...

I'll look for new jobs tonight... I just hate to give up my house once I'm in the market!!!!!!!!!

I need a scuba trip!


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 23, 2007)

Next door neighbour is moving up and donated me a better picnic table then the one I had . screw a couple of 2x 10 's on a lick of paint and I'm away to the races .And to be ecologially unfriendly also rec'd the fire pit I admired from a far


----------



## timshatz (Apr 23, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Now she is a cute baby Timshatz! And they do grow up quick. My oldest is now 85lbs and benches 115lbs. From babe to heracles in a flash.




Thanks Matt, appreciate it.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 23, 2007)

the fact I have a day off


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 23, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> The company I work for has grown from 35 people to 70 in 2 months.
> -- tons of growing pains----
> 
> I've worked here for 13 years. I'd reallly like to move cities but I'd probably be forced to move into an apt from my house.
> ...



Jeez Comiso. How does an expansion equate to you having to downgrade to an apartment. The company is moving? And you can't because the wife works? Sorry dude. But I would scrub toilets before I lived in an apartment again.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 24, 2007)

Maestro said:


> Yeah... The day she'll start dressing up like a slut (like some pop music stars), and hang with 15 years old bastards who thinks they are gangsters because they listen to rap and they once sold a few grams of cocaine...
> 
> I'm not trying to discourage anyone of having childrens... I'm just telling the plain truth of today's life.



Oh no no no... Daddy Kloby's gonna drop the hammer if she gets any crazy ideas like that.


----------



## Clave (Apr 24, 2007)

What cheered me up today?

A beautiful woman 20 years younger than me, holding my hand...


----------



## twoeagles (Apr 24, 2007)

Clave said:


> What cheered me up today?
> 
> A beautiful woman 20 years younger than me, holding my hand...



Now you're talkin'!!!

Friend is letting me babysit his SNJ for a couple of weeks. I will be forced
to fuel it and give it exercise. Oh, the pain...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 24, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> Now you're talkin'!!!
> 
> Friend is letting me babysit his SNJ for a couple of weeks. I will be forced
> to fuel it and give it exercise. Oh, the pain...



Hmmm...holding hands with a woman 20yrs my junior or holding hands with an SJN. I pick the latter. Enjoyable and will not result in my divorce.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 24, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Jeez Comiso. How does an expansion equate to you having to downgrade to an apartment. The company is moving? And you can't because the wife works? Sorry dude. But I would scrub toilets before I lived in an apartment again.



Cuz I don't want to stay with the Company. After 13 years i wanna move on. I live in a low-value part of the state. I have 100,000 in equity and but if i moved to where the jobs are in CA, the houses cost 400,000 - 500,000 +. I cant afford that.

100,000 in my pocket and i'll have to live in an apt.

or I can move to Costa Rica and sit on the beach and count money!


----------



## Clave (Apr 24, 2007)

I feel like a silly kid when this girl smiles at me..  

http://www.hexellent.com/files/11/thatgirl/m_008.jpg


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 24, 2007)

Clave said:


> I feel like a silly kid when this girl smiles at me..
> 
> http://www.hexellent.com/files/11/thatgirl/m_008.jpg



Cute Clave. Sounds like someone is in luuuv. :love:


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 24, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> Cuz I don't want to stay with the Company. After 13 years i wanna move on. I live in a low-value part of the state. I have 100,000 in equity and but if i moved to where the jobs are in CA, the houses cost 400,000 - 500,000 +. I cant afford that.
> 
> 100,000 in my pocket and i'll have to live in an apt.
> 
> or I can move to Costa Rica and sit on the beach and count money!



I did a quick perusal of Costa Rica. Land prices certainly are not what they are in Kalifornia, but they ain't cheap either. Apparently, the cheap days are long gone with the Europeans having discovered Costa Rica too. More power to you if you can pull it off. Wish I could. BTW I also read that crime is becoming rampant, with the influx of money. The havenots are stealing and burgaling from the haves. If there is one thing that I fear, it is someone robbing my castle.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 24, 2007)

I imagine that was about to happen... with my luck Id start a business and have the local gangs want protection money


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 24, 2007)

You know comiso, it is a different world outside our borders. A buddy at work took a two year assignment in Indonesia. He was set up in a house and was expected to have a maid/cook and security. He didn't want any, neighbors informed him that there was not a security issue, but it was a custom in their country. So he did it.

Well come time to move, he hired some local help for $0.15/hour or some such ridiculously low rate. He was told to expect this, since bartering is a daily ritual apparently, but at around lunch time, they went on a sitdown strike refusing to work. He said he was willing to pay them MUCH more, but was told that they would lose face if he didn't go out and argue with them about the raise in wage. He said he felt like such an ass for faking his reluctance and then relenting. The workers were ecstatic with their new wage of $0.20/hour and he said he will never forget his own humiliation of his perceived portrayal of the stereotypical boorish american. Apparently he did no wrong in their eyes though.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 24, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> I imagine that was about to happen... with my luck Id start a business and have the local gangs want protection money



Heard that is happening to people who start companies in Bulgaria from Western European countries. Evidently, the gangs come in and start asking for protection money. As a consequence, the companies are starting to move back home. 

The grass is always greener...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2007)

timshatz said:


> Heard that is happening to people who start companies in Bulgaria from Western European countries. Evidently, the gangs come in and start asking for protection money. As a consequence, the companies are starting to move back home.
> 
> The grass is always greener...



Not gangs but Mafia. The Mafia over in Bulgaria runs everything. When I was deployed to Kosovo we had a 4 day R&R type thing in Sofia, Bulgaria. My wife flew down to stay in the Hotel (top floors reserved only for Army Personell and a MP squad deployed to the Hotel). Anyhow the Hotel was run by the Mafia (if you have money and the money does not stop coming they will do business with you), our personal taxi driver had ties to the Mafia. It was crazy...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 24, 2007)

I have read that Bulgaria is one of the most corrupt places on the planet. You have to grease everyone's palms to do anything. Bribery is the name of the game.


----------



## Erich (Apr 24, 2007)

Bulgaria, Rumania, - Hungary ( though getting better )


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2007)

United beat Milan in the first leg of the Champions League semi's...


----------



## timshatz (Apr 24, 2007)

Glad to see that 45 year long tryst with Communism didn't take. "Workers of the world unite- for the right price!".


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> I have read that Bulgaria is one of the most corrupt places on the planet. You have to grease everyone's palms to do anything. Bribery is the name of the game.



I remember getting pulled over by a cop in Sofia, Bulgaria for a traffic violation. We gave him some US dollars and he left us alone. It is every where you go.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 25, 2007)

Same with Mexico.

A pot of beans for dinner.


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 27, 2007)

A good friend of mine, who is Hindi, just moved back to India after living here in the U.S. for 20 years and he said the same thing about India. If you want to get anything done through any government type you got to grease a palm.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 27, 2007)

Its friday arvo what else could cheer me up......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2007)

Friday...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 27, 2007)

Beautiful day and work has been productive.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2007)

A week without Civettone...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## mkloby (Apr 28, 2007)

3 flights left in C-12s, then off to helos...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 28, 2007)

That's got to be exciting, mkloby. Which whirlibird will you start on?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

Probably a TH-67, same the Army uses at there flight school.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 28, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Probably a TH-67, same the Army uses at there flight school.



It's actually the TH-57... which I believe it pretty much the same as the army's 67. I'm not sure why they have separate designations.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

I dont know I just looked it up. The Army uses the TH-67 Creek and the Marines and Navy use the TH-57 Sea Ranger which are both the same thing and varients of the Bell 206 Jet Ranger. The reason the Army version is called different is because the 57 is made for overwater training as well.

Same aircraft though...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2007)

My 14 yo son and I were talking and he said that he wanted to join the Army when he's older. Floored me! I've been fighting with his mom, my ex, about how he is and didn't know how he felt. He plays alot of PC games, especially Call of Duty which has got us talking on the same level for the first time. He's really interested in WW2 and Normandy.

Any ideas on how to prep him for this? I've never been in the military and didn't know if there were prep classes or things he can get ready for. I'm so happy he's looking alittle ahead with his life.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2007)

There are no prep classes you can take to prepare you for the military.

The closest would be for him to take JROTC which will give the fundementals about how the military works. It also allows you to join the military with a few ranks higher.

Basically just keep him healthy and physically fit, but make sure that is what he really wants to do. Dont pressure him to do anything because joining the military is a big step and a difficult one as well. At 14 he might not really know what he wants to do.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2007)

There was no pressure. Didn't even know he was interested. But I do want to probe further and find out why. Thanks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2007)

Was not implying you were pressuring him, was just giving my advice having served in the Army.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2007)

No prob. Just know how some anti-war liberal Michael Moores would react if I said my son was going for the military. 

BTW loved your 4/27.07 post.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2007)

Which post?


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 29, 2007)

A day of soccer knowing that I have Monday off.


----------



## Erich (Apr 29, 2007)

another gorgeous day of rippin the pavement with 30 other crazy spandex clad riders in the northern hills of southern Oregon. 2500' elevation gain for 40 miles, although I did 56.

E ~


----------



## Heinz (Apr 29, 2007)

Got home early


----------



## mkloby (May 1, 2007)

Cleaning the old .45


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2007)

Sorted out somewhere to live for next year for uni...


----------



## twoeagles (May 2, 2007)

Took the plunge and bought a Marlin 1894 in 44 mag. Feral hogs will feel the sting.


----------



## Marcel (May 2, 2007)

Saw a Dacota flying low over my house, just an hour ago. My wife saw it flying here some weeks ago already, so I'm hoping it'll stay and fly over my house again. It's still a magnificent sight, such a machine still flying.


----------



## Matt308 (May 2, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Cleaning the old .45



What make? Springfield or Colt? I'm suprised you guys don't have the Beretta.

Youngest has a coach pitch baseball game. And its raining. Hehehe.


----------



## trackend (May 2, 2007)

Finishing work and going home


----------



## bigZ (May 2, 2007)

After taking a year to build a 3 axis CNC machine(should have taken 6mths). I finally cut my first piece. Finishing pass was a bit shallow. But not bad considering the tools are meant for steel and they were borrowed.

Pictures of the machine are a bit out of date. Will post more if intrested. As soob as I have mastered the machine it will be cutting a 1:4 scale plane. Apart from the usual balsa bits it will cut a scale prop, hubs and moulds for tyres which will including the lettering. Speed of machine is 70" per min(although could ramp upto 140" per min just by changing the threaded rod). Rogh cut on leaf took 7mins and finishing pass took 10mins(leaf measures 120mm x 60mm)

Smile is from ear to ear.


----------



## mkloby (May 2, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> What make? Springfield or Colt? I'm suprised you guys don't have the Beretta.
> 
> Youngest has a coach pitch baseball game. And its raining. Hehehe.



It's a springfield. It was a wedding present from the wife. The M9 is the standard service pistol, I was just referring to my own.


----------



## Maestro (May 2, 2007)

Your wife gave you an handgun as a wedding present ?

I assume the bullets will comes at the divorce...  

Just kidding, mate.


----------



## Heinz (May 3, 2007)

Its raining!


----------



## trackend (May 3, 2007)

Just told my boss that Im opting into the working time directive which means I have to do no more than 48hrs a week after 30 years of 60 hours its a great feeling.


----------



## twoeagles (May 3, 2007)

My daughter finally has internet in her room at school in Monterey so we can
now stay in touch and send photo's. And she still loves the Navy!


----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2007)

mkloby said:


> It's a springfield. It was a wedding present from the wife. The M9 is the standard service pistol, I was just referring to my own.



I own one too. Though my wife didn't buy it for me. You wife is a keeper. I have the original 1911 without any of the modern accoutrements, like a beavertail safety. Thus, I get severe hammerbite from it. 

No obligations after work tonight. An evening at home.


----------



## mkloby (May 3, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> I own one too. Though my wife didn't buy it for me. You wife is a keeper. I have the original 1911 without any of the modern accoutrements, like a beavertail safety. Thus, I get severe hammerbite from it.
> 
> No obligations after work tonight. An evening at home.



Nice. I took my wife shooting a couple times - the .45 was a little too much for her. First round I think the kick almost made her drop the thing... pretty scary. I am thinking about getting her a 9mm XD, I haven't fired one yet but I hear that they are nice pieces, not too costly either.

It's nice out today - of course, I'm not flying...


----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2007)

For her? Not a good idea. I have a couple of Glocks. And with the wifey, if she limp wrists these auto's, they stovepipe. Get her a .357Mag revolver and load it with .38Special. I bought my wife a Ruger SP101 with 3inch barrel. Has enough heft not to kick and all she has to do is pull the trigger.

Oh. And get a lockbox with quick access combination. Don't want any little marines in the armory.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2007)

Had a F-4 do a low flyby over the airfield today.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2007)

That it's Friday cheered me up... Anyone up for a couple of pints and few steady ones??


----------



## Heinz (May 4, 2007)

Im with lucky13

Its Friday!

Might polish my car


----------



## Negative Creep (May 4, 2007)

this picture


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2007)

Man U won the Premiership


----------



## Marcel (May 6, 2007)

Yesterday, it was the 5th of may, V-day, of course. I was in Wageningen, the place where the german forces in Holland surrendered.There were still some allied WWII veterans from the US, GB and Canada marching in the parade, a magnificent sight. There was also a flyby of 2 Harvards, a Spitfire, a B25 and I think a Lockheed Ventura or Hudson.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2007)

Have tomorrow off.


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2007)

This: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FtjonyOibs_


----------



## Matt308 (May 7, 2007)

warming up a bit


----------



## mkloby (May 7, 2007)

Last flight tomorrow in the squadron with the C-12... moving back to Pensacola this weekend.


----------



## Matt308 (May 7, 2007)

Porkchops on the grill with family.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 8, 2007)

Having today off.


----------



## Matt308 (May 8, 2007)

Enjoy Adler.


----------



## twoeagles (May 8, 2007)

My worst employee is transferring to Mesa, AZ, and today is his last with me.


----------



## mkloby (May 8, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> My worst employee is transferring to Mesa, AZ, and today is his last with me.



Excellent! Your son should be just about done with Primary... what did he select???


----------



## twoeagles (May 10, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Excellent! Your son should be just about done with Primary... what did he select???



He surprised me and is leaning towards helo's.

Cheering me up - my Texas lace cactus have bloomed. These are the great
grandchildren of a single cactus I found crushed under the wheel of an AH-64
on north Ft. Hood in 1993.


----------



## mkloby (May 10, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> He surprised me and is leaning towards helo's.
> 
> Cheering me up - my Texas lace cactus have bloomed. These are the great
> grandchildren of a single cactus I found crushed under the wheel of an AH-64
> on north Ft. Hood in 1993.



Very nice cacti 

Helos, huh. Good man. When is he going to be done? I'm detaching from Corpus tomorrow, and reporting back to Whiting next friday. If he goes helos, he may be in my squadron.

I'll let you know if I'm going to HT-8 or HT-18.


----------



## Matt308 (May 10, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> He surprised me and is leaning towards helo's.
> 
> Cheering me up - my Texas lace cactus have bloomed. These are the great
> grandchildren of a single cactus I found crushed under the wheel of an AH-64
> on north Ft. Hood in 1993.



Man those are gorgeous. I spent 30 days in Arizona (Scottsdale, Pheonix, Tuscon, etc). I went with a bad attitude of the desert. Boring scenery, flora, fauna, etc. Man was I wrong. It was actually very beautiful. Don't care for the mid summer heat, but no humidity and really pretty for what most think is a dead landscape.

Cheered me up? My 12yo son ran a 5m30sec mile in track. That's flying man.


----------



## Matt308 (May 10, 2007)

By the way. How come sometimes when replying to a post it includes the original pics and on other times not. I don't do anything different. Anyone know?


----------



## mkloby (May 10, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Man those are gorgeous. I spent 30 days in Arizona (Scottsdale, Pheonix, Tuscon, etc). I went with a bad attitude of the desert. Boring scenery, flora, fauna, etc. Man was I wrong. It was actually very beautiful. Don't care for the mid summer heat, but no humidity and really pretty for what most think is a dead landscape.
> 
> Cheered me up? My 12yo son ran a 5m30sec mile in track. That's flying man.



Hmmm - perhaps he wants to be a Marine???


----------



## Matt308 (May 10, 2007)

Well if he does I'd support him. He certainly has the Marine gene in him.


----------



## Erich (May 10, 2007)

Matt that is why you visit Arizona in the spring - cacti blooms are hard to beat for intensity nor the Sedona red rocks area, have to get by all the local lunes but it is beautiful along oak creek and up towards Flagstaff high country which looks a bit like eastern Oregon. My folks lived in Sun City outside of Phoenix for a number of years, so visited when I could


----------



## Matt308 (May 12, 2007)

Absolutely, Erich. I went all over Arizona. From Flagstaff all the way down to all the copper mines in the south. Ever see those copper mines. JEEZ they are huge!


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2007)

1 exam down only 1 to go...


----------



## syscom3 (May 12, 2007)

My monitor for my PC I bought 9 years ago finally died. 

I've always wanted one of these new flat screens, so I just bought one today and I am using it right now!


----------



## mkloby (May 12, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> My monitor for my PC I bought 9 years ago finally died.
> 
> I've always wanted one of these new flat screens, so I just bought one today and I am using it right now!



Those things are great, they free up a lot of space on your desktop.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 13, 2007)

Beautiful day, and only 2 more weeks until Rock im Park!


----------



## mkloby (May 13, 2007)

Corpus has had some beautiful weather, which makes sense, as I'm not flying here anymore!


----------



## Marcel (May 13, 2007)

My 2 years old son, he always cheers me up


----------



## Negative Creep (May 13, 2007)

Was in the car park at work, and noticed someone with a brand new off roader, private plate, big shiny wheels, drive right into a disabled bay without a permit. He then drove right into the concrete bollard in front. Whoops.


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2007)

Done with exams for another year  Now have 4 months until I am back at uni...


----------



## twoeagles (May 14, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Done with exams for another year  Now have 4 months until I am back at uni...



Good show! What will you do with those 4 months now?
(I have been out of university for 31 years and still have nightmares
about final exams!!!)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 14, 2007)

Have tomorrow off again.


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> Good show! What will you do with those 4 months now?
> (I have been out of university for 31 years and still have nightmares
> about final exams!!!)



Not sure yet, work and travel and sure to take up most of it though...


----------



## Matt308 (May 14, 2007)

Looking forward to 5 days of work.


----------



## twoeagles (May 15, 2007)

My Night Angel cactus bloomed and I was actually home this time! This 
happens once each year, at around midnight, and is gone by noon. For this
event I have toted the cactus with me for 15 years. Worth it. The flower
has a scent that is the finest thing I have smelled in my life. Seriously!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2007)

Getting my computer fixed.


----------



## Matt308 (May 15, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> My Night Angel cactus bloomed and I was actually home this time! This
> happens once each year, at around midnight, and is gone by noon. For this
> event I have toted the cactus with me for 15 years. Worth it. The flower
> has a scent that is the finest thing I have smelled in my life. Seriously!




It damn well better.

Not much. The spousal unit did a crash and burn walking down the stands at a local stadium. So now I'm Mr. Mom for a while. Sux to be me.


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2007)

I'm now on 19 weeks of summer holiday. Now to find a job to earn the money to go on holiday somewhere warm...


----------



## Heinz (May 16, 2007)

Won indoor cricket match last night, what was sweater was the fact the other team were taking it way to seriously. We do it for fun and still won.


----------



## Matt308 (May 16, 2007)

Wife is out of bed. But of absolutely no use.


----------



## Heinz (May 17, 2007)

Bucketing down with rain!!!!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2007)

Less than 2 weeks till Rock im Park!


----------



## Matt308 (May 17, 2007)

Wife going to the doctor.


----------



## Matt308 (May 17, 2007)

Oh, and oldest boy got straight A's.


----------



## Heinz (May 18, 2007)

Finished first semester pretty much this week for school

I have one more then thats it 13 years it finishd/....

Then the hard work of university lol.


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2007)

England played well today in the first test against the Windies although the Windies bowled poorly England are 553 for 5 (with 4 players hitting centuries) at the end of day 2.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2007)

Another beautiful day.


----------



## mkloby (May 19, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Oh, and oldest boy got straight A's.



Good boy!

Finally back in Pensacola - I hope I never see Texas again...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2007)

Great day at the lake with my wife and friends. Rented a boat and spent a few house out on the lake. Was a very nice day and I have tomorrow off.


----------



## Maestro (May 21, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Finally back in Pensacola - I hope I never see Texas again...



Is Texas so bad ?


----------



## Matt308 (May 21, 2007)

Yep. Even their toast.

A soccer scrimmage tonight with the older boys. Should be a good match.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2007)

My almost 5ft Python shedding a beautiful full skin.


----------



## twoeagles (May 21, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My almost 5ft Python shedding a beautiful full skin.



Hmmm...can you make a hat band with that?


----------



## Matt308 (May 22, 2007)

My son won his game against the older U15 boys 6-2. Quite the drubbing. Shocked them I think losing to the lower classmen.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> Hmmm...can you make a hat band with that?



No it is the white dried up skin that the snake sheds. It has no color and is to brittle.


----------



## mkloby (May 22, 2007)

Maestro said:


> Is Texas so bad ?



Well - I really like San Antone... but Corpus Christi can go to hell in a handbasket. That Texas pride crap is overcompensation for something...


----------



## Clave (May 23, 2007)

Lunch Break by the river Thames with a friend from work:


----------



## Negative Creep (May 23, 2007)

Finishing a history exam, and it going quite well, aside from forgetting what the Battle of Islandlwana was called


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2007)

Nothing has cheered me up but I can tell you what would cheer me up. If all Liberals would just vanish in thin air.


----------



## Clave (May 24, 2007)

I like Liberals..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2007)

Your choice, its a free world...


----------



## Erich (May 24, 2007)

man I think you need a drive out into the Bayerische countryside with your woman and a good bottle of German Auslese wine


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2007)

Have the evening to myself and then the next 5 days off.


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2007)

At lunch, I went to the market......... and lo and behold..... what greets my eyes.......

1970 Pontiac GTO 455 with a 4 spd tranny.

Only a few were made in 1970 and only a handfull still exist!


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2007)

Some music. Some adult beverages. Some dinner. And the prospect of 5 days without professional responsibility.


----------



## twoeagles (May 25, 2007)

First white tailed fawn of the season showed up with a doe in my yard, and 
my gray fox has returned after a 3 month walk about.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 25, 2007)

A beautiful day and then a short afternoon thuderstorm which then turned back into a beautiful day.


----------



## Cyrano (May 25, 2007)

Heh, forecast says that those same thunderstorms are coming here tomorrow. 

I'm having an afternoon off, drinking whiskey with my buddies and watching classic films


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 25, 2007)

Sounds like fun. I just cant wait till my BBQ tomorrow.


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2007)

A quite morning, the paper and a diet pepsi out of a bottle.


----------



## twoeagles (May 25, 2007)

My wife is watching sea otters play in Monterey. If she is happy, so am I...


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2007)

Funny how that works.


----------



## Erich (May 25, 2007)

bummer it isn't the other way around .............. in most cases.

hey the finger looks like heck but am actually typing and only screaming in pain on every other word typed ...

another day out getting ready for a century ride the first weekend of June
yeah babe'


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2007)

Micheal Vaughan hit a hundred on his test return against the West Indies (as did KP)...


----------



## mkloby (May 25, 2007)

Finally got the household goods shipment, and almost got the house set up


----------



## Matt308 (May 26, 2007)

Man, mkloby that must be a pain with the family.

Clean sheets on the bed tonight, baby. Simple pleasures.


----------



## Heinz (May 26, 2007)

got a drinking session with some mates tonight, should stagger home latish.
Folks are going to see pirates of penzance so everyones happy.


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2007)

Went down to the Continental Market today and picked up some nice meat, cheese and some patisseries.


----------



## R-2800 (May 26, 2007)

3 day weekend


----------



## Matt308 (May 26, 2007)

Son won his second game 2-0


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2007)

Had a great BBQ last night and sat out with the friends in the garden until about 3 in the morning. Only problem was I had a small hangover from the red wine.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2007)

2 more days till I leave for Rock im Park.


----------



## Heinz (May 29, 2007)

Awesome Adler! 

Cricket tonight!


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2007)

This: BBC SPORT | Cricket | England | England complete emphatic victory


----------



## Matt308 (May 29, 2007)

Son got 2nd place in the tournament. Lost 1-0 in 2OT. Excellent game.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2007)

1 more day of work and then its Rock im Park!


----------



## twoeagles (May 29, 2007)

My daughter got a tattoo, which means she is taking charge of her life and
making decisions without asking me, which is perfect. Besides, now that
she is in the Navy, a tat is de rigueur and it is her own artwork.


----------



## Matt308 (May 29, 2007)

If she had asked you, I would have been even more disturbed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2007)

Same here Matt.


----------



## twoeagles (May 29, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> If she had asked you, I would have been even more disturbed.



Yeh - but you never know how they will actually act once they are on their own! You'll understand one day!!!


----------



## Matt308 (May 29, 2007)

touche'


----------



## mkloby (May 29, 2007)

My boy rolled over for the first time today! He gets excited when he does it, except he gets stuck on his belly and doesn't know what to do and looks for help


----------



## twoeagles (May 30, 2007)

mkloby said:


> My boy rolled over for the first time today! He gets excited when he does it, except he gets stuck on his belly and doesn't know what to do and looks for help



Someone is loving being a Dad...Nothing in the world like it!
(But it is so damned lonely when they grow up and leave!
Holy Cow! I think I have post-partem depression!!!)


----------



## Negative Creep (May 30, 2007)

Watching the Usual Suspects again. That ending just gets me every time!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 30, 2007)

Tomorrow morning I wake up and go to Rock im Park!


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2007)

How long is the show Adler? A couple of days?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 30, 2007)

The show is from Friday to Sunday but I leave tomorrow with my friends to set up our camping spot and party the day and night away and BBQ all day. Then on Friday the music starts and the last band is not finished playing until like 1 in the morning on Monday morning so we dont leave until about 10 in the morning on Monday after sleeping a bit.


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Heinz (May 31, 2007)

That its almost the end of the week.........


----------



## Matt308 (May 31, 2007)

Not as hot today.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 31, 2007)

That I've come back here after so long and it's as good as ever.


----------



## Matt308 (May 31, 2007)

Welcome back MM. Where ya been?


----------



## mosquitoman (May 31, 2007)

Uni- just finishing of my final year so been incredibly busy. Had a few other interests that have taken up time aswell- have a look at the thread I started in the music section.
Thanks for the welcome back


----------



## Matt308 (May 31, 2007)

Sorry. I saw your post right after mine. Lots of sharps in Avoidance.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 31, 2007)

Tell me 'bout it


----------



## twoeagles (Jun 4, 2007)

My deer are growing their new antlers and looking good already. Amazing 
how tame they get on 50 pounds of corn a day...


----------



## Heinz (Jun 5, 2007)

I performed tonight and went reasonably well even though my hand is sore. 
I also have potato chips to munch on


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 5, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> My deer are growing their new antlers and looking good already. Amazing
> how tame they get on 50 pounds of corn a day...



If I was a deer, I would love you for 50 pounds of corn a day too!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2007)

Passed all of my exams with 2:1's... (having not worked very hard tbh)


----------



## Erich (Jun 5, 2007)

chatting with a former member of the 20th fg flying P-38's, a member of the 15th AF 31st fg flying P-51D's and a member of the 8th AF 356th fg flying P-47/P-51D's

YEAH BABE'


----------



## Pisis (Jun 13, 2007)

An invitation I got from the US Embassy. I'm leaving for a party, bye!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2007)

Very cool tell us about it.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 16, 2007)

Nothing special, some people that I worked with are leaving, so they made a farewell party.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh I thought the party was at the Embassy..


----------



## Pisis (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, it was.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2007)

A "few" extra cold guinness....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 22, 2007)

Passing my finals from Psychology (A) and Economics (A). 8)


----------



## Maestro (Jun 22, 2007)

So you wanna become a rich psychologist, eh ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 22, 2007)

Thread was closed and restarted. Do not reopen please.


----------

